# sign up for the "Merry Reaper" and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the *Official Sign up thread for the "Merry Reaper"


*Start of sign up:
Oct. 29, 2013

Ending date for sign up:
Nov. 13, 2013 



Shipping Deadline:

Dec. 12, 2013

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift can be Halloween related or Christmas items also,, depending on the likes list! 

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7.if your receive a gift but are unable to send one in return, you are expected to send your gift to your "victim" 

8.. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year!! 
Let the fun begin


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Twisted theme of course Love Tim Burton 
if you do anything religious I am Wiccan,which is Pagan Based so any thing Holly King, Oak King, pentacles, Snowmen, The all Father (Santa claus)
Hand made is A OK, 
My tree is black this year so any ornaments that i could put in it would be awesome sauce.
Orange, black, Green and purple are the colors i usually go with be inventive. I'm sure I will love it!!
Zombies 
Anime 
Jack and Sally
Oogie boogie 
Gothic ornaments 
Witch ornaments 
nightmare before christmas 
would like some Halloween ornaments
I could use a Halloween themed stocking
maggie treat 
if you get stuck visit one of my boards on pinterest 
http://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/a-halloween-xmas/
http://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/yule/

Let the fun begin!!
the list is subject to change. going to be so much FUN!!!

Dislikes
Cuteness
Pink


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The gifts can be flat out Halloween too, I don't have Halloween type Christmas , just a couple of ornaments I use, so your likes list can have all Halloween on it, or a mix of the two. I think the likes thread can just be here, not alot of takers I am sure


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Me me me. 
Reaper: Subject to be added to so check the thread for updates
Please DO NOT use past reaper wants lists. They were geared towards my 2013 theme. and since I change themes every year.

Not really decorating for Christmas now that my son is grown but can be presuaded if they are corrupt and dark or just plain Halloween style.
My request are for 2014 theme haunt "Twisted Tales"

Likes/Needs
Large plastic candies (black/white) or I can paint for willy wonka scene
Mushrooms for alice in wonderland
tea sets the creepier the better also for alice in wonderland
Corrupted large white rabbit
black and white ball garland(think strings of balls together only in black and white)
decks of cards (used is good, missing cards is good too)
Glue sticks.....big or mini
Black and white striped material.. Don't care if used or the size of the stripe
air hockey pucks for a plinko game
skulls (lightweight)
Nightmare before Christmas stuff for a scene
Black and white Christmas ornaments are ok NBC ok too. but don't need any others.
Little Red Riding hood costume and basket
Parasol for Mary Poppins
Mary poppins carosel horse scene.....costumes for my scene. the hats, jackets, shoes etc
2T size zombie costumes for my munchins for the wizard of oz scene
Halloween dish towels
Hansel and Gretel sign--creepier the better
clear package tape for building
great stuff for building
tubes of clear silcone for building
bubble wrap or stuffing to fill props
pvc candles for graveyard
Standing wreath for graveyard
vines (don't care what color or condition)
masks for my rabbit hole
Homemade/thrift store/used or new are all welcome in my home.


dislikes/not needed
glitter
inflatables
blow molds
music


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd love to participate, but I'm going to hold off on joining for a week or so to see if I can swing this one. It's been a week of absolute hell around here!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I'm in! I will post my likes/dislikes very soon! Yay for Santa SR! Ho, Ho, Boo! (What fun!)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Sweet moses Bethene you are conducting another Secret type reaper?? I bow to you woman you are amazing you truly are. I think this sounds great! I will not partake this time but I think you are super woman for taking this very large task on. (Spooki backs out slowly bowing graciously as she does trying her best not to spill her martini or get her boa dirty on the floor ) YOU GO GIRL YOU ROCK!*


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lurking in the shadows


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh Im definatly in. I ll write up my likes/dislikes later and send them


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh i just realised that if we arent that many, maybe noone will send this far. If that is the case, then thats totally cool as well


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I just had a wonderful idea! Thanks to ScaredyKat, I've got to see if I can find some mini fake pumpkins to make some minion ornaments for my tree.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

HollowsEva, wait a while,, you never know who the one person is that will ship!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in !! Whoot 
Here is a start for my likes and dislikes 

Likes and dislikes

For Christmas I do the theme nightmare before Christmas
Doing black, white and purple for colors
My tree is black & purple

Likes Dark Christmas 
Anything nightmare before Christmas 
Black and white candy canes
Purple lights
Some Halloween snowflakes (be creative ) 
Would love a tree top made in this theme Nightmare before Christmas 
Ornaments for tree with a nightmare before Christmas theme, or even some black and purple ones or black and white ones. 
elegant gothic ornaments
Zero items or him 
Oggie boggie items or him
Some cool frames with the characters of nightmare before chrismtas in them 
Stocking with nightmare before Christmas flare mini ones or big ones 
Halloween town sign
Spooky bows
Coffins
Spooky fake candy ornaments. 
Skulls
ravens
Skull hands 
Love gothic items 
Love candles
Love gothic lamps
Love gothic looking candle holders
Love gothic looking mirrors 
Want to start a dark gothic Christmas village so anything for a village would rock. 
love to have one of the vampires from nightmare before christmas 
hand made items dig 
store boughtitems dig
My house is decorated in red and black. year around
Love owls dark ones not cute ones 
Love red glass anything 

edgar allan poe 

I think next year i am going with a theme of a gothic halloween using the colors black, red, white and silver. 
I will also do a gothic graveyard outside 
can always use candles, owls, dragons, tumb stones, skulls gargoiles ,gothic lookin candle holders, rod iron items, crosses, black roses , gothic vases, 

I have one dog she is a Kerliain bear dog her name is akita  


I all ready have sally's spell book so don’t need one of those ; 




Dislikes 
I do not like cute Christmas anything. 
I am not religious so prefer not to get anything religious 
Not into Primitive Christmas stuff either .
Do not like cute Halloween stuff 
Do not like Bloody any thing 
no zombies, 
no body parts, 
no dolls,
no clowns,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll have to watch from the sidelines again this time. I hope a lot of people sign up, though...I'm curious to see what people come up with for Halloween/Christmas items!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This has put me in more of a holiday great mood


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in. Work is slowing down a little and I have a couple ideas that could work out really well.

I MADE SOME EDITS:
Likes: cemetery, tombstones, skulls, skeletons, bats, voodoo, miniature Halloween, pumpkins and JoLs, coffins, a Halloween tree ornament could be cool or unusual Christmas tree ornaments [like Krampus], stuff to dress a witch [working on a full size figure for 2014], classic Halloween, vintage halloween, steampunk, LED candles/tealights, LED taper candles if you can find them, outdoor Halloween décor, LED lighting but not strings of lights, mechanical stuff for animated props, spider web pattern lace cloth, electrical stuff so I can add LEDs to props or make my own non-battery LED spot lights.
OK, this is weirdly specific, but Liquitex soft body acrylic paint in the plastic jars/bottles instead of tubes [I can't find them anymore] black, white, grey, purples, reds, orange, greens, browns are all good colors. 

Dislikes/don't need: glitter, cute, cute glitter, Kountry Krafts, traditional Xmas décor, potion bottles, I don't do a lot of indoor decorating for either holiday [just the tree in winter], we don't do any outdoor Christmas décor [snow covers it and ticks me off]


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, a few sign ups, Eva, there are folks who will ship anywhere so feel free to sign up


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

*I made lots of editing lol..*

yay i will then  

So first of all.. Ive heard a rumour that there is christmas candycorn! I'm only saying lol.

For this reaper I would love to be all dark christmas!  I only decorate inside, and like my halloweenpartys i like my decorations kinda dark and mysterious rather than bright and jolly. I tend to do frozen icecold christmas, but I would like to incorporate some dark and twisted ones too  I also normally bring in nature stuff for christmas decorations. I love primitive stuff, anything with a heavy wintery feel to it. Also anything steampunk, anything punkrock, anything Tim Burton-ish -especially nigthmare before christmas. I love goth, vampires ( not twilight or other pop cultural) I love anything withcy. I think a halloween tree ornament would be cool. For christmas I actually like glitter -well some glitter anyway lol. As in snowflakes, tinsel, sparkly snow..eh thingys.. I tend to keep my sparkly decorations up after christmas, as winter decorations. I like ghosts, and pumpkins, and sculls, and bats, rats, crows etc. Actually mice and birds will be a big part of my decorations this year i think.
I am a gadget girl! Anything that lights up, moves or makes a sound, will make me do the same. I love all sorts of lights! 
I love handmade items, and items can be new or used i dont mind either -Theres a lot of gems hidding in peoples attics lol. Alsp look at my pinterest board, for inspiration -this is how i picture stuff i will make for my self -or wish i could make lol.
I am totally stealing the idea of starting a gothic wintervillage. Maybe with some sneaky steampunk elements. Oh that would be so cool. Now i know What i will be doing all december hehe..

Dislikes: Well again -Im quite easy to please  Im not fond of disney or cutesey stuff, but then again -some level of cute is tolerated, it IS christmas after all  I dont have children though, but I have pet rats, but they will just eat anything they are given lol. Oh and I dont have a star on my tree, I have a spike, and I dont do any religious symbols for Cristmas - as I actually celebrate the Yuletide, and the winter solstice not the Christmas  Angels are ok though. Traditional christmas items i wont be using at all.
AND SPIDERS!!!! I HATE SPIDERS, HOW COULD I FORGET!!!!!!! even the cute ones -there NOT cute!

In my contry christmas is all about "nisser" which is a sort of elf /santas helper in litterature, but also a hobbit/dwarflike creature living near the farms in folklore. So my merry victim can expect to get a packet that may contain traces of " nisse" weather you like it or not lol.

Ok and also, i always wanted an ugly christmas sweater. We dont really do them here, but we know of them, with great jealouxy. Not very black halloween I realise that -but maybe theres a black ugly sweater out there somewhere, you never know! 

My Pinterest board: http://www.pinterest.com/pennyapple/creepy-christmas/


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to do this ( 90% sure) but I'm going to hold off on making it official until closer to cut off just to make sure I'm not biting off more than I can chew. Bethene , I will definitely let you know soon. this sounds like fun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

and I am probably in for this one..though I always wait until the end to sign up..just in case something comes up!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm in for a black xmas!
will post likes on friday


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am pretty sure the king wants to do this one, I will ask him later on when he gets home and sign us up after talking with him, We have to see how money will look as the shipping deadline is really on the wrong side of payday but if he thinks we can make it work we will be in. I don't want to sign up and not be able to treat our victims properly.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great timing Big Lots has their Halloween 50% off & Dollar General has most of theirs 50% also (select) I wanted the lace table cloths of course they were not 50% off.  THey have LOTS of CHristmas out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Joans has there stuff at 70% off


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I just went to th eshops to grab some on-sales items.. and the cheeky buggars had removed all of the halloween decorations. And replaced it.. with XMAS THINGS grrrr! Oh well. i did one reaper with no real halloween items, i can do this one too! Prepare for x-mas gone evil in you package dear future victim!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Joans has there stuff at 70% off


at 70% off it puts them at reg. price for most everyone else.


Off Topic: WE CLOSE ON TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya on some stuff I agree lol I got some great things thought for less then a dollor.

Congrads on the closing


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am guilty of looking at the Christmas aisle today while at lunch and thinking how can I corrupt this or corrupt that. Look out victim you could be in trouble. Muhohohohoho


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The King said of course were in....He said sign us up. so I guess were in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I love that people are excited for corrupting christmas haha. I can't wait for a victim oh the ideas


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in. I need something to look forward to other than the 100% chance of rain on Halloween.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, sounds like this will be fun, I need to think about a list, I admit that I usually don't do a dark Christmas, I have ever a pumpkin ornament on my tree and a cool spider Web, the web is sparkly love it, so will have mostly Halloween stuff on my list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh I will probably be in on this one too. But, can't commit till after Halloween.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

bethene said:


> HollowsEva, wait a while,, you never know who the one person is that will ship!


Ya, you just never know....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, need some clarification...I LOVE Halloween, but I want my Christmas, uhhhhhh Christmas. Can we specify Halloween only things if we join?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd think your wish list could be whatever YOU want it to be. 
I'm just thinking how cute Halloween Ornaments would be handing in my windows or on my chandelier next Halloween


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, need some clarification...I LOVE Halloween, but I want my Christmas, uhhhhhh Christmas. Can we specify Halloween only things if we join?


My list is items that I need for 2014 theme. So I would say yes.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not in for this one...but, I'll probably come crash the discussion thread. No matter how much ya spray, you can't get rid of me.

That being said, I do know of a cool store selling pretty neat Halloween ornaments. Don't know if she'll ship them, but if someone is interested I'm sure things can be arranged. PM me for the info....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am the same way, Christmas is separate from Halloween, so will have mostly Halloween stuff on my list. It is what ever you want to put on it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up the coolest thing today for my next victim


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump second page is no good


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

All my reapers


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

happy halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope I get a victim who likes corrupted christmas.Mostly because thats what my victim is going to GET, lol, based on whats in the shops right now


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Have a feeling that the first page is going to be very active today. Up to y'all, of course, but may get more bump for your buck if you hold off bumping 'til tomorrow. Just an idea 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Halloween reapers!!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

OMG OMG SOOOO EXCITING!!!! (faints)

I love the secret reaper time and now one for CHRISTMAS!! (SQUEEEEEEEE) (Faints again)

likes:
I like a lot of things, I need to make a list soon.

dislikes: So far I dont have any...so far 


themes if any: For Christmas I would love anything black and or glittery.

As for Halloween things: My next year theme will Asylum and I do a party and display.

YAYYYYYYY

HOLIDAY HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm also gonna be sitting on the sidelines. Think it's a great idea, just not a good year for me. Staying tuned...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have all these ideas in my head


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Have all these ideas in my head


yesss me too! For once i actually enjoyed the early xmas sales in the shop, and stood there fondeling all the things, plotting evil things haha..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol me to yesterday I was at salvation army one of the workers there knows I am a huge Halloween fan . Lol I am standing there looking at christmas stuff 
And he says oh man I can tell your up to thinking and changing that haha I said oh ya lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

here is a suggested option for storing or shipping ornaments
if you shop at costco or know someone that does get the apples the clamshell containers make great ornament holders!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good suggestion,,, Hallowmas! I did the secret santa in July on the Christmas Fan club, I got the little cardboard gift boxes and put the ornaments in there,, painted them to look Christmas-y.. Sookie was my "elf" am hoping she liked every thing,,, I did some research - I usually do not do dark Christmas as I stated before, so even though I do not know who my victim is,, did a bit of research just to kick around some ideas in my head,,,,


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Halloween 
family!!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Halloween Reaper friends, still thinking about joining this Merry Reaper, missed you guys on the last one.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I Missed BEING in the last one. but i had soo much work, and absolutly no money lol. Now due to that work I can participate in this one. And i can already feel it lift my spirit. My halloween party didnt go as well as i hoped. Lots of people opted out and 4 didnt come and only told me on the day. So i pretty much decided i wasnt gonna do another party like that again. Also Im not really a christmas person. I can appriciate some of it, -mostly the lights though, but its not really my thing. Sp the thought of doing a black christmas totally got me in a better mood right away. I SO on. I really like this place and I love how this game can actually work. Think about it really. TOTAL strangers trusting each other to participate, and it more less works out every time. This year i was even send extra presents from Ondeko and Nhh, as well as my reaper present from ophelia. I cant begin to describe how happy it makes me feel that someone, somewhere across the ocean and borders have picked out stuff just for me, someone they dont really know. 
Oh dear.. blahblahblah.. got a bit carried away there huh  But soggy post aside I really mean that. These games litterally lifts my spirit and mood, so whenever i can Im so in


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I understand that totally Eva, I have said it before, but bears repeating, Halloween people are the absolute best ever,!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

It's because we're all crazy! 
Got his a while ago from Moonwitchkitty







Yes I wear it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you love it Bethany  hope we get a pretty good turn out on this one. it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Glad you love it Bethany  hope we get a pretty good turn out on this one. it has a lot of potential.


Oh ya it dose this one is going to rock


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I've great ideas for so many of you already. I'll need a pick me up since I get a little blue the first week of November.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm debating. How crazy am I?!! LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 8 confirmed sign ups already, alot said after Halloween they would sign up, or at least think about it! would love to have at least 15 to 20


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us peeps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I'm debating. How crazy am I?!! LOL


Join join join


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I've great ideas for so many of you already. I'll need a pick me up since I get a little blue the first week of November.


I am the same not a christmas fan but this year excited between my theme nightmare before christmas and this merry reaper I am so pumped


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am the same not a christmas fan but this year excited between my theme nightmare before christmas and this merry reaper I am so pumped


Know how you feel  I have 12 LG tubs of halloween goodies and only one for Xmas. going to have to add another bucket after this year


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Ladies! I have plenty of Christmas stuff too! I collect Hallmark & Heirloom cat ornaments - my tree is done in about 95% cats. That % is gonna change this year as I'm going to try to find or make me some MINION ornaments! I also have glass ornaments from YEARS ago in blue, white & silver (antique now I'm sure)
Lots of Christmas plush too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You need these girl


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

likes and dislikes merry reaper
halloween or black xmas theme indoor
have black halloween tree, black xmas tree and mini black xmas /halloween tree
non religious xmas
anything handmade (scarves, pillowcases etc.) 
snowflakes, winter magic look and feel
snowmen,winter magic look and feel
bats,penguins wintery
cats 
yule themed items
santa cat
snow cat
ornaments hallloween or xmas , mini or large
anything Nightmare Before Christmas
neon snowflakes
black, orange, purple
pagan themed items,witch themed
zombie cats or bats okay, glitter okay
vintage halloween, 40's thru 80's
rankin and bass plush rudolph or bumble or any of these oranamnets
peanuts character ornaments
any xmas plush or TY plush xmas

dislikes
no party,cutesy,disney (mickey),zombie,clowns,twilight
gore, bugs, body parts,
no movies,no clowns,
will update check back often

http://pinterest.com/halloweenprince/yule-tree/
http://pinterest.com/halloweenprince/black-xmas/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol everytime i look in this tread my bran is trying to cook up some demented version of Deck The Halls.. somethng about decking the halls with fears of hollow .. Oh deary me.. this will be a looong wait lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I will bring a box home and decorate it for my victims gift while I wait for my victims name


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 183873
> 
> 
> You need these girl


YES I DO!! Now I'm going to have to make some. I'm thinking dimentional goggles!!


----------



## Robert Ana C (Nov 1, 2013)

sorry, off topic. need 2 posts


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 9 own, come on guys, we need more reapers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

doing the merry bump whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought some 80% discounted items today from Michaels and hobby lobby, and some skull hands that i will need for this reaper.. Woot Bring it on !!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I went to dollor tree and all there Halloween gone replaced with christmas


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I went to Target, it was 50%off, but nothing grabbed me,, not cheap enough I guess, would love to get to Hobby Lobby, where are the 19 or so people who took the poll and said they would do the Merry Reaper??!!LOL!! come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've got all kinds of ideas for my future victim I hope that they have similar taste to my own


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i went to walgreens piced up a couple things and these for me hehe


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

bethene said:


> I went to Target, it was 50%off, but nothing grabbed me,, not cheap enough I guess, would love to get to Hobby Lobby, where are the 19 or so people who took the poll and said they would do the Merry Reaper??!!LOL!! come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!



I know two who still need to sign up in my house.  How many people so far Bethene?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, Merry Reaper! *ears perked up for details*

Michaels was my only worthwhile stop today. Goodwill had their Halloween half off on the 30th, so I got all that I wanted from there, then. 

I did go to Walgreens and picked up a Nightmare Before Christmas pen set for myself. The cashier wondered aloud why they weren't on sale too, and even though I told her that they weren't in the clearance section, she gave them to me half off anyway. 

I also got a cool Halloween "tree" (with a witch's hat base) to put next to the fireplace for next year, at ROSS. Oh, and a set of Casper cartoon DVDs at Five Below (2 DVDs and a CD).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on peeps join the fun


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I know I said I'd wait a while, but what the heck.  I should be able to scrape up the shipping costs by the deadline. Now I'll have to work on my likes and dislikes. 

I'll send a PM to bethene soon!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Have to share a pic of the dish towel my friend brought me from Indiana. Her sister in law made it! Think I'm going to have to check into more!














here is a pic of it folded over a kitchen chair.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't decorate much for Christmas. In fact, this will probably be the first year in several that I'll actually put a tree up. I do have a small black tree that I had planned on putting up for Halloween but never got it set up. I've been collecting glass ornaments to "corpsify" all year too. So I guess I'm open for any ornaments/decorations for my Halloween tree or any Halloween/creepy items in general. I'm leaning toward a Stephen King or possibly a classic (non-Depp version) Dark Shadows theme next year. 

I'm intrigued by the black Christmas concept and would be open to anything along that line also. If my reaper has trouble finding Halloween related items, I'm always open to vintage-style Christmas.

I'm hoping to finish up the main part of my remodel by Christmas and would be open to candles, kitchen towels/pot holders/dish clothes, 


Likes:

Anything creepy
skulls
vampires
zombies
huge Walking Dead fan
I'm OK with gore
Homemade is great
candles or melts (my favorite scents are pumpkin, vanilla and apple cinnamon though I'd appreciate any)
purple garland (for my Halloween tree and Christmas one too. Hubby loves purple )
creepy tree skirt for my Halloween tree (it's approx. 3ft high)
Halloween villages - whether it's actually Halloween or a "corpsed" Christmas one. I've been wanting to do one for a few years and never got to it.

Dislikes:
I'm not much into cutesy
Not into the Twilight series

I'll likely add to the list a few times before the deadline too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaa more peeps joining in


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

muarhar.. I am really looking foreward to this. All of a sudden christmas sales in november doesnt bother me at all hehe.. Ive had this one in my head all day:


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I need some clarification....what type of gifts are involved in the Merry Reaper? plain old ordinary halloween stuff to be used next year? are we supposed to hijack actual christmas stuff and turn in halloweenish? Regular Christmas stuff and keep it that way? I'm a little confused of the theme I guess.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> i went to walgreens piced up a couple things and these for me hehe


Saki , how much were those big NBC bows?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> YES I DO!! Now I'm going to have to make some. I'm thinking dimentional goggles!!



Gogglie eyes!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Disembodiedvoice, I think it's whatever you want it to be. 

Me: I like Halloween stuff I can use next year. Christmas at our house is completely seperate from Halloween. We decorate just as much for Christmas as Halloween but ours stay seperate. Well, except for the creepy Christmas cards I've sent to forum members in the past.  Those are completely hijacked and made into a mish mash for HallowChristmas.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I need some clarification....what type of gifts are involved in the Merry Reaper? plain old ordinary halloween stuff to be used next year? are we supposed to hijack actual christmas stuff and turn in halloweenish? Regular Christmas stuff and keep it that way? I'm a little confused of the theme I guess.


Could go for either or depending on your Victim
considering I'm getting married next Halloween the only Decorations i could use would be for the Camping trip that we do the week before. 
personally I would love a Twisted Christmas.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, it is what ever the Victim wants,, I need to do my list yet also, need to figure out what to put in it,, we are up to 11 now,, 10 more sign up days,, so we might get 20 25! yay,, good to have goals,, had 50 for the mini reaper but got 76,, so maybe this one will surprise me too,, Saki,, love those bows,, were they with the Christmas? was at hot topic yesterday, they have some NBC stuff but wow,,, pricey!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Saki , how much were those big NBC bows?


thye wer half off off 12.99 so got both for 12.99

yep they were mixed in with the chrismtas stuff at walgreens


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We decorate for Halloween and Christmas separately. True I take down Halloween the day after Thanksgiving and put Christmas up 
but don't really have any cross-over between the two. And I have noticed that the last few years I have been picking up more traditional type (or perhaps they could be considered "prim"?) decor for Christmas. I don't really decorate for any of the other holidays so I think it'd be kinda fun to combine the two together. I'm in on the reap will be sending info along soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok guys, a quick question,, I have been asked to explain a "dark" Christmas,, would appreciate if a few people explained here their version or idea of what a dark Christmas is for those that don't know,, thanks! we have 12 signed up now!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

think Nightmare before Christmas 
or Gothic looking Ornaments or decorations..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hallowmas has a good example
http://pinterest.com/halloweenprince/black-xmas/
could also check out a one of mine.
http://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/a-halloween-xmas/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

for me a dark reaper is like any reaper but it is getting sent at christmas time.
you will look at you victims likes and dislikes and make them / get goodies from there.
some do a gothic like christmas but some do not but they love halloween so you could give or make them goodies from there list that they can use next year. one can never have to much halloween. 

but you might get someone like me who you could take example a ornamient and trun it gothic to match my night mare before chrismtas theme that i do at christmas. or any item to go with my NBC theme and yes can allways still throw in halloween stuff.

think of it as getting a halloween suprize as a christmas gift Dark Christmas 

Just take a look at peoples likes and dislikes on here and that will also give you ideas


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> thye wer half off off 12.99 so got both for 12.99
> 
> yep they were mixed in with the chrismtas stuff at walgreens


Thanks Saki, I went to walgreens and got one , now that I'm home I wish I had gotten one more. Oh well, they still had two so maybe they will be there tomorrow. I wonder when they will change to 75%? tomorrow is the change of ad day so I wonder if they will change it then?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks Saki, I went to walgreens and got one , now that I'm home I wish I had gotten one more. Oh well, they still had two so maybe they will be there tomorrow. I wonder when they will change to 75%? tomorrow is the change of ad day so I wonder if they will change it then?


i went up there and got the last one they had want to add it to my wreath i think i am working on


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Halloween likes-- I am super traditional: pumpkins, rats, witches, rats, bats, skulls, spiders, skeletons, etc
Dislikes- gore or cutesy

Since Halloween stuff is starting to vanish, I would totally love straight Christmas. I have a major addiction to snowmen (all styles) and may have to go to a 12 steps program for it! Since my husband groans whenever I buy a new one, I've started painting them. He can't complain about them taking up too much storage space!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's my list, subject to change 
.
Christmas :my Christmas is just that , Christmasy, I do have a couple Halloweenish ornaments, a spider web, old world style,which is white and silver spider web, and a old world pumpkin,,so along those lines would be good,, I am a ornament junkie,, can not resist a sparky ornament , do mostly "fancy" glass, but sparkly plastic is ok too, put it at the bottom, although my cats leave them alone at this point, I also love, love snowmen,collect any and all, ornaments, knick knacks, etc Santa's, snowflakes, elegantly traditional if that makes sense. Vintage ornaments like from the ,, 40,s and 50s.,I like Victorian style Christmas, wreaths, wall swags,, basically if it is Chrismas-y I will adore it, 

Home made/ handmade is awesome, as is thrift store finds


Halloween : scary, things that go bump in the night type , things to use to animate, witches, ghosts, skeletons, bats, cats etc.


dislikes Halloween, gory , bloody, movies, zombie babys, clowns, 

Christmas need to think about, don't have much dislikes for Christmas,,


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I already sent off likes/dislikes but:

hand-made, thrift, or new are all equally fine

Indoors: vintage Halloween or Christmas; antiqued colors, Victorian styles, stained glass, woodland creatures (owls, mice, foxes, birds, rabbits), suns, stars, ice, snowflakes, gingerbread, Nutcrackers, tin soldiers, bubble lights, jumping jack ornaments, Yule logs, mini cinnamon brooms. 

Halloween mixed with Christmas is OK, but separate is good, too.

I just bought a nice 2 ft+ tall Halloween tree to put in front of my fireplace, but only have four ornaments for it so far. I also have a much smaller one for the mantel. I don't have any miniature Christmas trees yet, though.

Outdoors: candy and stained glass themed (bright colors, but muted colors are also fine) sort of like the witch's house in Hansel and Gretel. 

I love Peanuts, Nightmare Before Christmas, Rankin/Bass characters (Rudolph, etc.)

Crafty things for me to use for making stuff (and/or baking/candy making things)

Holiday scents in sprays or wax/soy melts (they don't have to be food or feminine, I like woodsy too)

Here are a couple of my Pinterest boards to give you an idea:

Vintage Halloween: http://www.pinterest.com/amie_shive/vintage-halloween/

Yuletide: http://www.pinterest.com/amie_shive/yuletide/

------------------------------------------------------------------

Dislikes:

I do dislike pastel colors, and I'm not overly fond of gingham check pattern, unless it's a small portion of something. I don't decorate with bears, because that's my mom's thing; nor with carousel horses, because that's my sister's thing. I also prefer to not have apples or butterflies, as those are my mother-in-law's thing(s). 

Being part of a multi-religious household, we don't utilize religious items for our holidays.

We don't burn candles because of our younger kids, and we recently got a cat who is rather curious, too. We also don't put breakable things within their reach, like on a tree--but we could put them out of their reach on the mantle, or hang them higher where they're less likely to be bumped.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay more Victims  how many are we up to Reaper queen?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated my like more


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I made some edits on my likes/dislikes. Have we added anymore since we hit 12?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not going to be able to join this one, but will love to see what everyone gets. this should be a fun one.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive made a few changes too. And I prolly will again lol. Also I put a link to a pinterest board, with pictures that are going to be my inspiration for this years christmas decorations in my house  

As for a dark christmas: For me its spinning a dark twist on the jolly bright christmas, so less red and green and happy elfs and more christmas at the withces house lol. 
If I get a victim who dont do dark christmas but wishes for halloweenstuff I will have to work my way around that too like I do in the other reapers  -up untill this year there has been little or no halloween items in the shops here, so expect handmade stuff or odinary items gone halloween -but a warning tho, for my dear sweet future victim -you WILL get at least one item made from christmas decorations -but I promise you, it will be very halloweeny


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> considering I'm getting married next Halloween.


!

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm in for this one. I was going to wait until closer to time but who am I kidding. this is the only thread I've been reading after Halloween so obviously I'm drawn to it and might as well give in, quit fighting the voices in my head.
I still have to message bethene though and send my likes ect. , that is taking me a minute to imagine...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bethany...Hallmark...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you auditor 


The Auditor said:


> !
> 
> Yay! Congrats!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, more reapers, up to 14


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Merry Reaper likes and dislikes:

I like anything creepy for Halloween, spooky, not gory. Haunted mansion type of a feel. I love oddities and curiosities, I need more of this type of stuff but not really potion bottles , need more of bones or teeth of some creature or hair of something weird, that sort of thing...mummy hand, chupacabra foot , you get the idea. I like the items more serious looking rather than silly or cute . Antique things that could be made creepy or look like they fit in a Haunted house already. 
Anything unique would be great. 

I decorate traditional for Xmas/Yule , I uploaded a few pics to my albums just for reference. I have a woodland creature type of theme. Browns, teal, gold, champagne, little animals, foxes ( my favorite in the world other than a wolf), deer, owls ect. again, I have some pics of them as well in albums in profile. I don't really "need" anything for xmas so any likes would just be whatever someone made or found they thought was pretty and would fit in with my theme. I don't do any religious symbols at all, no nativity or crosses. I decorate the living room, kitchen and my main bathroom ( its purple , silver and white, sort of a winter wonderland feel) I like the wintery , frozen look. 
This year however in light of the Merry Reaper and the fact I bought one of the lifesized Jack Skellingtons and the big Jack bow from walgreens and didn't get to use either for Halloween ( didn't go with theme at all) I am going to decorate a different room with Nightmare Before Christmas and twisted themed stuff so I would love things to add to that. I love NBC , I love the action figures for it , any merchandise really. Anything Burton. dark, twisted ( not evil) is great.

I had to edit to add that the "nisser" things Hallows Eva was talking about sound fabulous. I love things like that and the fact they are actual folklore or maybe real makes them even sweeter. Just wanted to add that as an example of weird stuff I dig.

I'm open for Christmas( regular or dark) or Halloween or a mixture . 

LIKES Halloween
creepy
spooky
antique
haunted mansion
oddities ( oddities/curiosities serious "real" looking instead of silly/cute)
curiosities
Nightmare Before Christmas
Black Christmas tree ( dont have one)
Burton
Dark/twisted
Pagan
Witchy ( realistic is good )
strange creatures
horror action figures

Likes Christmas:
I have pics in my albums of last years regular xmas decor and it's how I'm doing it this year too 
Woodland theme 
woodland creatures
frozen/ icy things 
the white arctic little animals ( foxes, polar bears, ect.)
old world/ Yule looking things
Pagan

Twisted/Dark Christmas
Krampus
any kind of folklore type of thingy
nightmare before christmas
anything unique would be cool




Dislikes Christmas:
red and green
too cute, like snoopy or disney ( except NBC or haunted mansion , I like those a lot)
any of the general dislikes below

DISLIKES/DON'T NEED
nothing too cute , especially for Halloween 
not tons of glitter, again, especially for Halloween
spiders
skulls
clowns
blowmolds
inflatables
not big on the dollar store stuff for halloween since I have at least 2 buckets full of the stuff...I'm looking to give it away , along with my glitter / cutsey stuff
no photography
no paintings , my son is disabled and will tear them off the walls...sigh
nutcrackers
movies
music
no food items please, on a diet and trying not to cave.


***PINTERST link http://pinterest.com/agreg1013/boards/
also check out albums


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL sorry about the long likes post. I wrote a book. I just typed the explanation that came to my head and sort of went overboard.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in! I'll post likes and dislikes very soon. Thanks Bethene!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Bethany...Hallmark...
> 
> View attachment 184860


THANK YOU!!! I'll have to hit the Hallmark store soon!! Gonna be busy moving starting Monday Night, so I will not have time to go anywhere or, sadly partake in the Merry Reaper. Packed up lots of the stuff today in the 5th wheel.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> THANK YOU!!! I'll have to hit the Hallmark store soon!! Gonna be busy moving starting Monday Night, so I will not have time to go anywhere or, sadly partake in the Merry Reaper. Packed up lots of the stuff today in the 5th wheel.


if you send me your new snail mail, i have a few things i want to send you,,anyway


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

went to Joannes today, picked up a couple of clearance things,, one was something to use making a gift,,, whoo hooo,,, cool beans


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok here goes 

I usually separate Halloween and Christmas so I'm perfectly ok with just receiving traditional xmas decor if that makes my reaper happy  I'm also up for something new (dark christmas) and just Halloween items for next year. I'm really very easy to please!

Likes:

Halloween-
Primitive decor, folk art, witches, ghosts, cats, bats, spiders, vultures, owls, crows, tombstones, skeletons, homemade anything, paintings, pictures, a cd of creepy pipe organ music, glowing coals for my cauldron, paper mache pumpkin, pvc/hot glue candles, battery operated paper lanterns, fire proof luminary bags, cd of ghost stories, flying bat silhouettes (I have plenty of the dollar store style.. just wanted something a little more realistic), big bag of cockroaches, creepy floral arrangement.

Christmas-
Xmas stuffies for my 4 legged family members (cats and dogs) blue and silver decor is my fave but, I love the traditional red, green and gold too. Homemade anything. Terry Redlin or Thomas Kinkade winter themed puzzles, puzzle mat, snow globes, snowmen, snowflakes, bells, santa, candycane, deer, silver colored candle holders, vintage celluloid decor or cellophane wreaths, polar express themed anything, music box recordings, christmas teas, unique ornaments, non-vinyl round table cloth for a 4 place dining room table (again, love homemade) vintage ceramic christmas trees, unique light strands, wood beaded garland, pillows, vintage pop-up christmas story books for children, realistic faux pine bows (used real in the past years but, last year my husband developed an allergy to them and took us most of the season to figure out why he was so miserable). A homemade tree skirt would be so cool. Cookie cut out ornaments (made these when we were kids with that inedible dough and paint) quilted stockings, anything with a bird in it, on it, around it... I have many bird ornaments and decor and I can't possibly have enough. Wouldn't a dark christmas themed ornament with a crow or raven on it be cool... or even crows in my tree! (I can't believe I haven't thought of this before)  baked goodies would do well in my house too.... just sayin 

Dislikes:

Edibles for the pets (2 of my 3 pugs have allergies)  

Halloween-
Gorey, bloody, zombie, body parts, too cutesy, stuffed animals and gawd please no candy! Probably something I don't need to explain this soon after Halloween. 

Christmas-
Neon colors or animal prints, sports themed ornaments, religion themed, traditional garland, tree icicles (the kind cats like to eat), primitive (I love prim for Halloween.. not so much for xmas), candles/tarts (I'm stocked to the ears with xmas scents), dolls

I hope my christmas likes didn't turn anybody's stomach  Again.. if my reaper wants to try something new on me like the dark christmas decor... I'm very much game! Also, I know I've mentioned homemade quite a few times... but, that doesn't mean I HAVE to have homemade anything. Choosing something special from the store that's new or used is awesome too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share what i made today


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

is that one of the ceramic Trees from Hobby lobby.. I think I need to make me one


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> if you send me your new snail mail, i have a few things i want to send you,,anyway


you don't need to send me stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> is that one of the ceramic Trees from Hobby lobby.. I think I need to make me one


it was a ceramic tree that i got at salvation army was painted green and i painted over it. any ceramic tree would work great. I am working on a big one right now that lights up


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Count me IN!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready for a victim


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's my list. I hope my reaper doesn't mind, but I would prefer Halloween items and nothing Christmas related. (I promise, I'm not trying to be a snob) I'm on a Christmas forum and we do a Christmas exchange there, so I'd like to keep the two seperate. I come here for Halloween, there for Christmas. If you want to wrap everything in creepy christmas paper, I think I'd be okay with that. 

Likes: Snakes, bats, skulls & bones, black cats, apothecary stuff (jars, labels), candles of all shapes and sizes, printings of vintage photos of people dressed like witches, intricate picture frames for those pictures, fake pillar candles, witch signage (homemade or store bought), old bottles, cauldrons, cast iron mini pots, odd curiousities, brooms of all sizes (would love to find a spirit table top broom), witch artwork, witchy jewelry, palmistry "equipment," fortune teller items. We skipped decorating outside this year because we couldn't pull the new theme together. So, next year will be our big unveiling our Witch Haunt. We'll be incorporating the things mentioned above and would love anything we can use for our haunt next year. I love old looking books about anything, especially dictionaries. The older, rattier the book, the better. I really enjoy homemade items, too. I'm completely okay with thrift store, hand-me-downs, no longer need props. 

Dislikes: Cutesy, glitter, movies from 1980s and newer (freddy, saw, jason, etc), harvest festival, anything Christmas, or Christmas-turned Halloween. I'm know, I'm a halloween scrooge. 

I know at least half of you are crossing your fingers, I'm not your victim. Sorry.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So - I'm in. PM'd Bethene already. There are just too many creative folks here to pass it up. 

Here are my likes/dislikes too. What I came up with off the top of my head. I'll edit if I come up with something else... I really am not picky, I will use and cherish anything I get. I've received such amazing items from every reaper the past few years. I'm never disappointed, rather shocked at the creativity generally. 

Halloween Likes: dragons, ravens, gargoyles, bats, spooky lace, boxes (unique, hand painted or altered). I love homemade! Tombstones. Photos of graveyards, vintage spooky (not gory) photos. An old creepy photo album full of old photos would be awesome. Vintage decorations. Folklore stories.

Christmas: We are decorating outside mostly in lights and snowflakes. I can always use more lights (solar ones are appreciated) or LED, mercury glass ornaments, folklore for Christmas/Holidays too. Cookies, hosting a cookie exchange this year so ideas are always welcome. Love the polar express book and movie. We watch it Christmas eve with hot cocoa in our jams. We are trying to establish some cool family traditions for our little guy. He'll be 5 in January. So, if you have something to share, please do. Oh and one more thing I thought of, my son is african american so if you see a unique black santa. I found one at Joann's that we bought but, I just don't see them that often.

Other likes:
Just some general things that might fit either category
Lace in general
Hot air balloons
Books especially about supernatural, Poe is a favorite, Poetry, dragons, unique old books, Ray Bradbury
Coffees
Teas
Wine
Vodka
(oops, getting carried away here… ) 

Dislikes: Super scary, spiders, gore, glitter, nutcrackers, clowns.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

How many victims do we have now?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not by my list, but I think 15 now


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

woot cant wait to start stalking


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I will sign up.

I'm ok with Halloween, Christmas, or Dark Christmas. I will probably have a Slavic/ Eastern European Vampire theme for Halloween next year. Dark Christmas would be neat too. Feel free to look at my Halloween list and Christmas/ Winter up anything. Dracula sees winter too.  As for general Christmas I like things that are Russian, Baroque, or icy looking best. I'm quite fond of things that look like winter frost or have those crystaline icy hues. I also like snowman and gingerbreads. They can be cutesy. 

Here is my pinterest. I just last week created a Halloween tree and Christmas board. I will try to add to them. I have a large Halloween board though as well as a Winter, Ice Queen, Swan Lake, Russian boards etc. Hopefully my other boards can be of use. 

http://pinterest.com/etherstragic/


Christmas List:
Likes:
Wintery items
snow/ snowflakes/ frost
anything that looks like icicles/ ice crystals
stars
glass
white/ blue/ silver/ icy shades
things with a sparkle or shimmer. 
Silver, other metallic shades
things that look Baroque or Rennaissance (Northern or Italian) like those antiqued golden old European looking ornaments. 
snowmen and gingerbreads
stuff that looks marshmallowy or like peppermints
rich jewel tones- purples, burgandy, reds, greens, blues 
black ornaments (black/ silver, black/white)
modern looking ornaments or stuff that looks antiqued
elegant items
Victorian/ Edwardian 
I do like some cutesy items, but not Disney cutesy.
stuff that looks Nordic or English.
tea/ cocoa
I tend to associate Christmas with Russian things. I like nesting dolls, Russian folk patterns, ornaments with that ornate golden hue of Russian icons, stuff with an Ice Queen/ Snowmaiden (Snegurochka) vibe, the jewel tones you see in some of their folk art/ Saint Basil's domes, onion domed churches, Russian winter.
Nutcracker or Swan Lake ballet
things that look dusted in sugar crystals or snow
Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer cartoon creatures/ Misfit Toys/ Snow Monster
candles/ light ups
snow globes

Dark Christmas:
You could pretty much go off my Halloween lists. I do like Nightmare Before Christmas. I also have a couple tiny black trees and I think Halloween trees are cute. I like anything gothic and elegant. Vampires, bats, and ghosts are probably my favorites Halloween wise, especially vampires. I also wouldn't mind pagan/ witchy Yule items. 

Dislikes:
country Christmas or anything rustic or primitive.
I don't necessarily like vintage/ mid century looking ornaments unless they are of toys or candy or something cute.
I'm not big on Santa necessarily, but I don't mind some old Father Frost/ Ded Moroz type things.
I'm am not religious, so I'm not into nativities or any Jesus Is the Reason For the Season type stuff. That said I don't mind some religious themed stuff. I do like Baroque antiqued looking crosses probably for gothy reasons. I also don't mind ornaments with that old Baroque or Rennaissance type religious art with the jewel tones and golden hues. I like old European art though. 
I don't like Disney for the most part.
I'm not big on Christmas carols, but I like wintery classical music, baroque choral music, and ballets.

Halloween list:
Likes:
Indoor decor
Elegant gothic decor
Victorian/ Edwardian
vintage Halloween
antiqued items
Vampires, but not the teenage glittering kind. I like Dracula, Nosferatu, Interview With A Vampire/ Anne Rice type vampires, or something more Sid Vicious/ rock and roll like Spike and Drusilla.
coffins
black/ silver/ purples/ blues/ orange/ rich dark jewel tones/ blood red
Autumn/ Winter
ice and snow
Fall leaves and barren trees
Autumn scents and crisp Winter ones
shadows and silhouettes
the moon/ night sky
Slavic looking items
Anatomical type stuff/ organs/ blood/ skeletons
Macabre/ spooky curiosity shop type stuff
Spooky apothecary
spell books
Pumpkins
Candles/ candelabras
Cemetery
Bats/ Ravens
Black cats
Witches
Ghosts
I like spider webs, but not the spiders themselves. 
Black roses
Transylvanian castles
Reapers
Steampunk
gypsy
sugar skulls/ Dias De Los Muertos
dark, ethereal type stuff

Lit/ Authors:
Eastern European folklore
British romantic lit- Shelley (Mary and Percy), Keats, Byron, Coleridge, etc
Oscar Wilde/ Dorian Gray
Anne Rice
Stoker
Poe
Edward Gorey

Historical Periods/ Styles/ Cultures:
Victorian/ Edwardian
Eastern Europe/ Slavic/ Russia
1800s London and Paris
Dutch Renaissance
Art Nouveau
1920's
Art Deco
Baroque
Ancient Egypt
French Revolution/ Marie Antoinette type stuff
Brit Punk, who says Halloween can't be rock and roll

Dislikes:
Outdoor décor 
Spiders/ bugs
Zombies
gory, blood and guts,Texas Chainsaw type decorations.
Freddy vs Jason, Scream, etc sort of movie characters. modern horror/ torture film stuff.
Werewolves
Sparkle-pires/ Twicrap- I like my vampires elegant, but vicious not glittering and emo. 
Clowns, Hot Topic, Disney, pirates
folksy, country type fall decor.
anything super Satanic, no goat heads and child sacrifices in a box


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, think I need to add a little more stuff now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Wow, think I need to add a little more stuff now


Ya me too update time


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, I probably should to,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I could join, but it will just be too much for me at this time. 
We closed today, have to move in, have 2 orders next weekend - 48 cupcakes & a 1/2 sheet cake, more moving, Thanksgiving at our house. 
Have FUN!! WIll watch from the sidelines.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha, I didn't realize it was that long. I made a Christmas list at work and just tacked my long Halloween one to the bottom and hit post. Oh well, at least my reaper won't hurt for details.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

blueczarina said:


> Haha, I didn't realize it was that long. I made a Christmas list at work and just tacked my long Halloween one to the bottom and hit post. Oh well, at least my reaper won't hurt for details.


its perfect your reaper will love it


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Im in!


I love vintage Halloween Items - would love something from Rosbro. 
Halloween Blow molds
Ddung dolls
I collect vintage Strawberry Shortcake dolls and items including ornaments
I collect Peanuts Character items
I like handmade items
I decorate my Christmas Tree with 1980s themed ornaments -tv, cartoons, popular trends, etc.
I love all of the miniature Fisher Price mini ornaments but do not own any


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, this is going to be a very interesting one. some of the lists leave me dazed. that's a good thing. I like options


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 17!!! and a week to go for sign ups yet!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy poo ! Blueczarina that is an awesome list. I'm intrigued by your Christmas list, love the different take on decor. Your list makes me feel better about mine , it was the longest one , I wish everyone else would add a little more. the more on the list the more to choose from also gets my creative mind more to work with....so everyone else go add more to your list, be specific, describe how you decorate ect. I think I will add to mine, you inspired be Blue. Great list !

In fact looking at your pinterest and your lists I think I am going to go back and change what I said about mainlly wishing for Halloween items. I'm more open to Christmas now, who knows what someone may find or create, leaves the possibilities more open. I love that wintery look as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to work on updating mine today  




disembodiedvoice said:


> Holy poo ! Blueczarina that is an awesome list. I'm intrigued by your Christmas list, love the different take on decor. Your list makes me feel better about mine , it was the longest one , I wish everyone else would add a little more. the more on the list the more to choose from also gets my creative mind more to work with....so everyone else go add more to your list, be specific, describe how you decorate ect. I think I will add to mine, you inspired be Blue. Great list !
> 
> In fact looking at your pinterest and your lists I think I am going to go back and change what I said about mainlly wishing for Halloween items. I'm more open to Christmas now, who knows what someone may find or create, leaves the possibilities more open. I love that wintery look as well.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Love your list, Blueczarina. I might be adding more to my list now  lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lists are great, and so are pictures when it's all done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

one more week of sign ups come on in and join with us


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Here's my list. I hope my reaper doesn't mind, but I would prefer Halloween items and nothing Christmas related. (I promise, I'm not trying to be a snob) I'm on a Christmas forum and we do a Christmas exchange there, so I'd like to keep the two seperate. I come here for Halloween, there for Christmas. If you want to wrap everything in creepy christmas paper, I think I'd be okay with that.
> 
> Likes: Snakes, bats, skulls & bones, black cats, apothecary stuff (jars, labels), candles of all shapes and sizes, printings of vintage photos of people dressed like witches, intricate picture frames for those pictures, fake pillar candles, witch signage (homemade or store bought), old bottles, cauldrons, cast iron mini pots, odd curiousities, brooms of all sizes (would love to find a spirit table top broom), witch artwork, witchy jewelry, palmistry "equipment," fortune teller items. We skipped decorating outside this year because we couldn't pull the new theme together. So, next year will be our big unveiling our Witch Haunt. We'll be incorporating the things mentioned above and would love anything we can use for our haunt next year. I love old looking books about anything, especially dictionaries. The older, rattier the book, the better. I really enjoy homemade items, too. I'm completely okay with thrift store, hand-me-downs, no longer need props.
> 
> ...


Actually, I Hoping that you ARE my victim!!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Actually, I Hoping that you ARE my victim!!!!!!


I'm hoping for someone with an easy list, a well detailed list. Thats probably not fair of me because my list might be seen as difficult lol but I have my fingers crossed for someone who's list I "get"


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

just updated mine 
BLUECZARINA the snow monster is THE BUMBLE


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Holy poo ! Blueczarina that is an awesome list. I'm intrigued by your Christmas list, love the different take on decor. Your list makes me feel better about mine , it was the longest one , I wish everyone else would add a little more. the more on the list the more to choose from also gets my creative mind more to work with....so everyone else go add more to your list, be specific, describe how you decorate ect. I think I will add to mine, you inspired be Blue. Great list !
> 
> In fact looking at your pinterest and your lists I think I am going to go back and change what I said about mainlly wishing for Halloween items. I'm more open to Christmas now, who knows what someone may find or create, leaves the possibilities more open. I love that wintery look as well.


I like long lists.  It gives you more options and you can personalize your gifts more.

I do tend to be inspired by some different things. I've studied a lot of Art History and History, especially Russia and the rest of Europe, and take a lot from that. I also draw a lot of inspiration from literature, folklore, music, fashion/ costume, ballet, etc with my art projects. I like having a large batch of things to work with. You never know what might give you good ideas. Plus I think I can make more unique projects with a lot of visual layers by taking a cue from some different areas.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

hallowmas said:


> just updated mine
> BLUECZARINA the snow monster is THE BUMBLE


Haha, the Bumble. I did forget his name when I wrote that and I was too lazy to spell abominable snow monster.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bumbles bounce!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Sadly, I'll be watching this one from the sidelines.  
Can't wait to see he pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok updated my likes and dislikes more


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Sadly, I'll be watching this one from the sidelines.
> Can't wait to see he pics!


yep, Ive decided that I have to much to do for Thanksgiving and Christmas..guess I'll wait until next year again!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bump to da top


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I noticed almost everyone on this Merry Reaper put on their likes/dislikes that they either weren't religious or didn't use religious symbols in decorating, myself included. Maybe Halloween really is satan's holiday


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I noticed almost everyone on this Merry Reaper put on their likes/dislikes that they either weren't religious or didn't use religious symbols in decorating, myself included. Maybe Halloween really is satan's holiday


LOL 

I am so ready for a victim cant wait to rock some boxes of goodies for you so hope you have a wicked cool list


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will be updating my list soon


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I belong to another list that just drew names for a half-year exchange (in April). The person that I got had one thing on their list. Granted, there are options for different things including that one thing, but still...I have items that may or may not go with that item, but I don't know if they'd really like them or not. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm hoping for someone with an easy list, a well detailed list. Thats probably not fair of me because my list might be seen as difficult lol but I have my fingers crossed for someone who's list I "get"


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I guess I'm one of those people that likes surprises and I know that with this group I would never be disappointed


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I may have to bow out of this one as my grandmother is currently on her fourth day of a hospital stay and I've been staying with her. I know I'll be spending a night or two with her after she's released but beyond that I really don't know. I've been looking forward to this and hope I can stay in but family comes first.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Take care of the Fam Lizzy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya for sure family first sending well wishes your way for her


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One more week till victims .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, I hope your grandma gets better, and yes family comes first so just let me know what you decide to do,,! 
Yes one more week! 
Would love at least 20!! Come on all who said that they were joining, some still have not signed up


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry to hear your relative is in the hospital. hope all goes well for her, you, and the family.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Edited 11/8/13
I'm In!!!! I am very easy to please. I like surprises so don't feel like you have to follow my list. Just use it as a guide. I'm very happy with one item picked or made for me or a few small items.

Likes: If you send it, I will find a way to use it.
Halloween-We decorate inside and out. Outside next year will be a graveyard and spooky scenes. We really enjoy generic spooky eerie stuff.
Tombstones
Anything that can be used as filler in the graveyard, such as skulls, skeletons, spiders, snakes, cats (please no real ones, our current kitty, Freddy Krueger doesn't like other kitties), rats, bats, etc.
Can always use more lighting, flood lights, spotlights, floodlight holders, etc.
Motors to animate our props.
Fortune telling items
Creepy or vintage photos
Black roses or creepy flower arrangements
Candles/Candelabras
Mummys or historic Egyptian items
Ghosts
Witches
Things that go bump in the night
I think I am the only person on this forum who has not seen the Nightmare Before Christmas so I'll include the movie in my likes.

Inside is normally a witch's kitchen, we decorate the fireplace mantle and have skeletons or witches sitting at the table ready for their feast! We hang things on the walls and the decorations flow into other rooms.

Bedroom is done in a medieval castle theme so any decorations flow thru to that room too. 

Christmas: If you decide to send me a dark Christmas item, I will find a way to use it. The idea has me intrigued.
Traditional holiday decorations, snowman, Santa, etc. No ornaments, we collect ornaments as we travel and discuss memories as we decorate the tree, while we watch National lampoon's Christmas Vacation. lol

Dislikes-CLOWNS>>>>PLEASE NO CLOWNS
cutesy is fine, but not so cutesy that a three year old would want it.
Some glitter is fine but not so much that it follows me around the house for the next year.
Extreme gore.
We don't decorate Halloween with blowmolds or inflatables, but we DO use these items at Christmas.
I have a full cabinet of potion bottles
No large pumpkins or jack or lanterns (I carve quite a few each year)
No spookytown figurines unless incorporated into another item.

I will edit this list as I think of items. Thank you.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I may have to bow out of this one as my grandmother is currently on her fourth day of a hospital stay and I've been staying with her. I know I'll be spending a night or two with her after she's released but beyond that I really don't know. I've been looking forward to this and hope I can stay in but family comes first.


That's awesome that you're taking care of your grandma. Caring is the best medicine. I wish her a fast recovery


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm starting to get anxious for my victim... soon I'll have to break out the refresh button finger! Woo hoo!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Nooooooo not the refresh button finger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The horror!!!!

Okay, i'm going to go update my list a bit too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay!  Merry, Merry Reaper, here I come a ‘Reaping…. Likes and Dislikes-Merry Reaper here I go!  I love Halloween and I love Christmas, but I prefer the holidays to be separate, in that I don’t have a place or décor need for corrupted Christmas. Halloween ornaments are fine and will be loved, but no gory things for me please. My decorating tastes are eclectic and whimsical, think Patience Brewster & December Diamonds & Glitterville for Christmas and Halloween ornaments and decorations for me. Feel free to hand make ornaments, because those will be cherished. I do have a Halloween Tree that I display all my Halloween ornaments on. Orange Christmas balls with whimsical faces painted on would be cute and well used. I would like anything whimsical that you can make. I collect December Diamond ornaments (the sea creatures, not the people) and I love both the Christmas and Halloween versions of these. I also collect Patience Brewster ornaments and I have all of the 12 Days of Christmas and her Dash Away Series. I also have a collection of Glitterville “Flakes” snowpeople ornaments. They are just adorable and I love them, so something made to resemble them would be wonderful. (Think Santa’s with long legs, or spindle-legged reindeer) I love, Love, LOVE the Nightmare Before Christmas or Corpse Bride, I am a huge Tim Burton fan, so anything in that vein will be a BIG hit with me! Here are some pictures of things I like and if you need anything Halloween that I like, just refer back to my lists in SR1 and SR2. I would like some carvable pumpkins, because Michael’s sold out before I got a chance to go back to the store.  (But just a quick reminder of things I am doing next year will include my ghost theme, and things I could use will include glow in the dark paint, black lights, cheesecloth, or sheer white fabric (because I have to make a BUNCH of ghosts)) Another thing I could use, if anyone has any “Blucky” heads sitting around, I could use some (or one) of them to mimic some Dave Lowe designs that I am wild about. Mannequin legs would be nice too, so that I could mimic Dave’s Witch Crash. (Wow…I sound greedy, don’t I?) First and last I am sure whatever my Santa Reaper picks...I will love!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> Nooooooo not the refresh button finger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The horror!!!!
> 
> Okay, i'm going to go update my list a bit too.


oh yes.. THEEE refresh button finger!! :


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Those are so kewl Pumpkin!!! I adore the pumpkin with the bells and the ghost on his head... SO CUTE!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 20 signed up!! Do we dare shoot for 25? 

Got several things at the store for my victim, should they fit their likes, if not, hello reaper stash, you just got bigger!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 20 signed up!! Do we dare shoot for 25?
> 
> Got several things at the store for my victim, should they fit their likes, if not, hello reaper stash, you just got bigger!


Oh that's a great idea! I didn't think to built a reaper stash.. I always shopped very cautiously before receiving my victim for fear of wasting money. Building a stash would take that worry away.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I look at thrift stores, garage sales and the flea market by me, when I see something that I can use as either a gift or to create into a gift that is reasonably priced , I pick it up and save it , I have a reapers box going all year round!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

And just so you have an idea...these are the things I'd like to make for next year, that are all "Dave Lowe Inspired". (hence the need for Blucky's and Mannequin legs) 


































Oh, and if anyone wants to know the colors I use, my colors are more acid green, red, orange, aqua blue, pink and teal, some purple, a little gold, white and iridescent. I am a little all over the place, but think whimsical, fun and long leggedy beasties.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I look at thrift stores, garage sales and the flea market by me, when I see something that I can use as either a gift or to create into a gift that is reasonably priced , I pick it up and save it , I have a reapers box going all year round!


Me to love to pick stuff up a throw in my reaper drawer need to get mine filled back up stopping today at salvation army half off day .


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.cracked.com/article_20690_5-reasons-packages-get-destroyed-learned-working-at-ups.html got to check this out explains on why most of our packages get clobbered


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I will never write fragile again.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my gosh,,, but does not surprise me in the least! I am with Hallo, never writing fragile on a pkg again, wonder if the post office is as bad?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

In again.

Likes:
Zombie/skele/monster-gnomes,
Gargoyles
LED string lights (red, color-changers, or Halloween colors) Must be LED or can't use please
Monsters displays
Garden decoration displays
Evil Cherubs
Mounted Werewolf Head
Monster costumes
Evil fairies
AtmosFear or other vids like it.

Dislike: cuties, extreme gore, paper displays

Themes: I live on a dead end with my own woods. I've been using the dead end guard rail and the sign as part of my displays. Also debating on doing a mounted monster head display with a monster hunter theme next year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I think writing fragile on the package just tells the postal workers please kick harder  just thought it was funny and worth the share. Dave listens to me complain everytime i get a package from ebay, because it looks like they played dodgeball with it.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I unloaded trucks at 2 different Wally Worlds and believe me when I say they don't care how the trailer is stacked. We had a pallet of those cheap full length mirrors come in on a truck one day and it had cases of juice and big paint buckets stacked on it. I don't know if any of them survived but I do know that pallet made some noise when we took it to hardware for the stockers to deal with.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

isn't that sad. sometimes I wonder if you pay priority, if that means to the post office, take your time. I paid a fortune to get my victim her gift in 2 days, 6 days later I went into the post office and asked when my gift was going to leave the sorting docs. then I sent her next gift parcel post, and she got it in 4 days.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it victim time yet oh man so ready. Come in and join peeps that are thinking about it come join are evil merry fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 21 now, any more reapers want to join???


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

What happens if you end up with an odd number Bethene? I never really thought of that. Glad its you and not me organizing these things. You are a saint for doing it, its really appreciated.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dose not matter if it's odd or even who join example if 3 people 
1 gets 2
2 gets 3
3 gets 1
So everyone gets a person so odd or even it all works


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim so ready for u


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am not sure how my packages ended up since my Victims never posted pictures. Dang it....I spent a lot of time on the packages too. I hope the postal folks were exceptionally careful with them....nothing broke...so that's a good sign. And I did write this cute message, "sent from a VooDoo mistress".....think that helped???


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dose not matter if it's odd or even who join example if 3 people
> 1 gets 2
> 2 gets 3
> 3 gets 1
> So everyone gets a person so odd or even it all works


huh...thats interesting. I never really sussed it out in my head just assumed odd number meant someone would need to take two....again, I didn't actually think it out. lo


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my gift was all broken this year. So, I think I'm making the next gift out of plywood and cement. The heck with the weight. Can't throw it if you cant lift it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so excited for this i hope i have a really outstnading victim i can spoli big time


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, I guess not!!

One of my gifts was broken a bit, even though wrapped good, for this reaper will be extra careful!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am finally remembering to put up our likes and dislikes this is both for me and pumpkinking30 


As far as likes we will attach our usual list and add that we love anything Christmas as wall Hallmark ornaments and Disney especially. 

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things
Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown/ Peanuts Halloween 
Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got some ornaments to decorate and some other halloween goodies for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 23 signed up!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! there are better lists this time than for some of the past participants. good job all


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been pinning my little heart out this morning 
I guess you could call this my likes and dislikes. I'm posting the link to my pinterest and a copy of my SR2 list.

http://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/


Secret Reaper 2 likes/dislikes
I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders
And my kitchen has been kind of a lab/witch kitchen type of decor. I have scene setter walls that look like stone block
that I hang in there with some dungeon accessories and I made specimen jars last year to display on the built in desk.
I have both of the animated spell books and the Grandinroad walking hand (my 4yr old granddaughter thought we needed them)
I got the kinda gothic type scene setter walls for my living room last year also, don't really have a theme there,
just thought they were neat. I'm going to attempt an FCG in the picture window this year.
I haven't really decorated outside too much yet. I made a large spiderweb on window screen to hang on the front of the
house in the entryway there and I have a large spider and fly that I hang on it. I usually hang a large piece of faux fur
with neon colored cut out eyes attached in the door there too so it kinda looks like a cave behind the web.
This year I think we are going to try a graveyard in the front yard too.

My family likes zombies (love to play Call of Duty on the Xbox)

I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG.. I can't wait for my victim!! Everyday I get more and more excited about it... waiting almost another whole week is gonna kill me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Been pinning my little heart out this morning
> I guess you could call this my likes and dislikes. I'm posting the link to my pinterest and a copy of my SR2 list.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/
> ...



I was looking at your boards oh the things I could make you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> OMG.. I can't wait for my victim!! Everyday I get more and more excited about it... waiting almost another whole week is gonna kill me!


I know me too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I really hope my victim I get likes dark Christmas stuff oh man the stuff I want to make


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I really hope my victim I get likes dark Christmas stuff oh man the stuff I want to make


lol.. or open to the idea of starting a collection of dark christmas decor?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> lol.. or open to the idea of starting a collection of dark christmas decor?


I am pretty sure no matter who I get is getting at least one dark Christmas item hehe even if they do not do dark Christmas lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am pretty sure no matter who I get is getting at least one dark Christmas item hehe even if they do not do dark Christmas lol


and I'm sure they'll adore it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

need to start thinking of some merry reaper teasers


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> need to start thinking of some merry reaper teasers


Good idea. I've been thinking about doing one. My plans fell through during SR1.. time just got away and I was busy doing so many things. Now I have some time.. so, I hope I come up with something.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I will spend the next week cleaning my shop so I can find everything I need to craft something for my soon to be victim. Too many ideas to think straight must wait for my victim so I can narrow the ideas. Must concentrate


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm kinda hoping my victim wouldn't mind some baked christmas goodies.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you might get some Zombie gingerbread men


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> you might get some Zombie gingerbread men


haha.. that's a cute idea. If I make them I'll make sure to send you some too


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh zombie gingerbread men. Yum!  And for the record, I personally would love baked goods.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> Oh zombie gingerbread men. Yum!  And for the record, I personally would love baked goods.


Oh I will have to make some of my choc Coverd Oreos


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I'm starting to wish I had grabbed the halloween themed baking decorations I saw on clearance at Walmart. I had seen miniature knives made out of sugar and though how cute would they be but, elected not to get them. Why oh why!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to hit joans see if I can find any clearence goodies and salvation army


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I might go on a shopping expedition tomorrow. Don't have any craft stores around here, have to drive for about an hour and a half to go to them but there are some thrift stores about 30 minutes from me


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

So how many do we have signed up now? Still 23?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, still 23. Not bad, but would love more, come one come all, join us in the fun!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bummer did not find any goodies but was not feeling to good so my creative mojo was not really rolling. Think I will go look thus weekend. 


Ya come on peeps join in


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Uhm.....Baked??? Baked Goods??? Did someone say baked goods? Oh..hell yeah! Cookie party!!! (Heck....it is Christmas, right?) I love cookie exchanges......just saying.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Just popping in to say Hello!! Really busy moving stuff into the house and getting settled. Gonna take quite a while until everything is in place. 
Miss catching up with everything & everyone. just too tired to stay on after moving stuff all day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok ran to Ross scored a few items 

Glad your getting all moved in girl. Thinking of you


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

so happy for you Bethany!!!

going shopping this weekend hope i find lots of goodies!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am thinking of joining... Just not sure. Budget and all that. Still thinking.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, just think, you should be all settled into your new house around xmas. your first xmas in your new house


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Join you know you want to..  Do it


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The voices are telling you to, you know they are


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I also just moved, so I wont be as active in this tread for now.  but since we aren't that many i can still keep up


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Love everyone's likes/dislikes! I've updated mine a few times already.... and feeling the urge to do so again. Just sayin'


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> you might get some Zombie gingerbread men


 I was just thinking Mummy gingerbread men would be cute too lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Just popping in to say Hello!! Really busy moving stuff into the house and getting settled. Gonna take quite a while until everything is in place.
> Miss catching up with everything & everyone. just too tired to stay on after moving stuff all day.


 That's awesome Bethany.. I hope you get everything just the way you want for Christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of your new house all decked out


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That is wonderful Bethany, so happy for you, I also can't wait to see your house all decorated, 


NOWHINING, I hope you can afford to join us!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Come on NOWHINING... Merry Reaper won't be the same without you. No pressure though


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh i will have to use my new cookie cutter hehe


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh i will have to use my new cookie cutter hehe


So cute!.....


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I just read through a very cool tutorial. I'm just hoping my victim wants something like this since I need an excuse to try it out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sooooo....Don't we get victims soon??


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Blink...Blink..... Don't we??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready so ready so ready


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words concerning my grandma. She's been home for a few days and doing better but we're still not comfortable with her being alone just yet. I'm home for the night as my mom has tomorrow off and is spending tonight with grandma.

I'm still planning to participate though I may not be very active for the next week. I need to update my list but may not get it done before we receive our victims.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Come on Victim time


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Victim victim victim!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim.







Found this cute paper look closely voodo dolls and skulls


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For the record, though I cannot participate in this reaper, I would not object to cookies & such being sent to my house, just sayin'. 

I've had my eye on the gingerdead cutter/embosser for a while. Also just saw where someone used the gingerbread cutter to make reindeer heads!! (just turn it upside down) cute idea!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cute gingerbread cutter saki. Bethany, I love the idea of making reindeer heads out of it too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, got my list updated. It's post #90 if my reaper is interested. It's also subject to additions. 

Have to move a few things from my MIL's today and back to my grandma's for the night. If all goes well, I'm planning on letting her stay by herself after tonight. She's a very independent person and she's adapting to changes very well. Today marks one week of her not having a cigarette. Quite an accomplishment after smoking for 70 years. 

Really looking forward to this and hoping my victim's likes coincide with some of the ideas I have in mind.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

woo hoo,, we are up to 25! 3 more days folks,, 3 more days! dare we shoot for 30??!! 

I have not heard from a couple who said they "were in" , ( Jezebelle )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we get victims soon whoot


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i wasnt going to do this one because im terrible at halloween reapings when halloween stuff is unavailable but i need a freaking pick me up so count me in. 

likes:

christmas-
i freaking ADORE a christmas story... everything related to it is win in my book. 
grinch, another obsession!
nightmare before christmas
nutcrackers... love those little guys and dont have enough. need more nutcrackers!
snowmen
snow flakes
winter gear (scarves, gloves, holiday beanies)
fuzzy christmas socks
non fuzzy christmas socks
specialty ornaments (not just the baubles, but character ones like alvin and the chipmunks and grinch... or animals.. as long as it looks christmassy..)
handmade stuff
wreaths
i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE santa! seriously. santa...... SANTA!
pottery barn christmas inspired DIY's (follow pinterest link for ideas)
harry potter (yes, hes christmas as well!)
christmas puzzles, either 500 or 1000 piece puzzles. i love them. cant get enough. 
disneyana 

halloween-
just do nightmare before christmas stuff and ill be happy... i can use it for both holidays

dislikes-
ornaments that dont look christmassy.. like a character that is in no way shape or form related to the holiday, not even wearing a santa hat.
not super into primitive or rural type christmas stuff (burlap garland, country themed ornaments like deer, realtree stuff, turquoise ornaments... none of that please)


neither likes or dislikes:
im not religious but things like crosses that are christmassy looking do not offend me.... 
i dont really need anymore stockings.. but i'll take them anyways because i do kind of love them... they will get used.

surprise me. i love surprises. i also have 2 little weenie dogs wear collar size medium.. one boy and one girl. they dont like clothes (sad panda) but i love changing their collars out for the holidays. also i have a christmas village that could use some lights (walmart sells strings of lights that fit in the bottoms of their cheap buildings) and i would love to upgrade my buildings eventually... so i'll accept any building upgrades. all i have currently are the $1 variety.

here are my pinterest links for my holiday boards:

http://www.pinterest.com/mariposa0283/christmas-christmas-time-is-near/
http://www.pinterest.com/mariposa0283/holiday-stuff/
http://www.pinterest.com/mariposa0283/halloween-reaper-ideas/


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Mariposa- your comment about your 2 veener schnitzels not liking clothes made me chuckle a little. My mom has two as well, one of which is a super mini weenie (name is Vienna.. yes as it Vienna sausages..lol) She does love sweaters but, her legs are so short that her legs go back inside the sweater. She ends up pushing herself along the floor and looks like a mini potato bag rolling around. Wish I had a pic to share of it... she cracks me up. lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Victim...........victim..........victim.............victim...........victim.......victim...........victim..........victim.............victim...........victim.......victim!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Mariposa- your comment about your 2 veener schnitzels not liking clothes made me chuckle a little. My mom has two as well, one of which is a super mini weenie (name is Vienna.. yes as it Vienna sausages..lol) She does love sweaters but, her legs are so short that her legs go back inside the sweater. She ends up pushing herself along the floor and looks like a mini potato bag rolling around. Wish I had a pic to share of it... she cracks me up. lol


my babies didnt mind clothes when they were pups but then when they got older and had a summer break from wearing anything... when i try putting clothes on them again once it got cold out they both hate it. they run from their walking vests as well but they love going for walks. go figure. dogs are stupid. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok so ready for this week to go fast so we can get victims


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki, me likes the way you think!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Saki, me likes the way you think!


Thursday Friday will be stocking and planning whoot


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Merry Reaper - Yay!

I was undecided about doing this one, but what the heck?

I just got my indoor Halloween stuff FINALLY put away tonight - so I think I'd like to concentrate mostly on Christmas goodies. Altho I would not be opposed to skeleton / witchy / black cat / bat ornaments or haunted village pieces of any type! 

Likes:
Nutcrackers
Snowmen
Unusual but not creepy items aka "funky"
Santas
Reindeer
Blowmolds
Angels

Dislikes:
most "branded" items (Disney, Peanuts, etc)
burlap & rustic stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok need next 3 days to fly want victim.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dearest Reaper, 
As you stalk me for the merry reaper, please do not use my previous reaper lists. They were geared towards 2013 theme. Just thought you might want to know.
Thank you,
Your victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Dearest Reaper,
> As you stalk me for the merry reaper, please do not use my previous reaper lists. They were geared towards 2013 theme. Just thought you might want to know.
> Thank you,
> Your victim


I promise I will hehe now how cool if I got your name this time around


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

We get victims on Wednesday....La te da te da! I bought some things for my victim this morning.....or maybe it's just stuff for me...it's hard to really tell because I think my victim will like the same things I like. I mean, what Halloween person wouldn't like a cauldron??


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep - Cauldron - I'd like it.  

It's going to be a long 3 days.......


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Dearest Reaper,
> As you stalk me for the merry reaper, please do not use my previous reaper lists. They were geared towards 2013 theme. Just thought you might want to know.
> Thank you,
> Your victim


You know, this is a very good thing to point out if it applies to you...which it does me as well. I think I will go make a note on my merry reaper likes list. I change my halloween theme every year so those likes would for the most part not apply to this reaping. good thinking LadySherry


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it victim time yet. Lol so ready


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I just drifted off, thinking about what I'm making for my victim. Dang it! I don't even have a victim yet!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So I was thinking about this the other day...we sent lists to Bethene, but some of us also posted them here, and then altered the lists.

If we all send her updated lists, she'll be inundated with...well...dozens of mails, since I guess this is a smaller exchange. Are we also sending her updated lists, then? It seems like this thread would be hard to go through, to find an updated list.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> So I was thinking about this the other day...we sent lists to Bethene, but some of us also posted them here, and then altered the lists.
> 
> If we all send her updated lists, she'll be inundated with...well...dozens of mails, since I guess this is a smaller exchange. Are we also sending her updated lists, then? It seems like this thread would be hard to go through, to find an updated list.


I stalk my victim all over the place so I check here and past postings as I am deciding what I shall send.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> So I was thinking about this the other day...we sent lists to Bethene, but some of us also posted them here, and then altered the lists.
> 
> If we all send her updated lists, she'll be inundated with...well...dozens of mails, since I guess this is a smaller exchange. Are we also sending her updated lists, then? It seems like this thread would be hard to go through, to find an updated list.


Good question. I was wondering this the other day as I've edited a few times too  Maybe if we just let her know we've updated our lists, she could decide if she wants the new edited version.. or would just relay the message to our reapers that the list has been edited and can be found here.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Only 2 days til our victims, right? WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I stalk my victim all over the place so I check here and past postings as I am deciding what I shall send.


And as being a victim of yours omg you know how to stalk amazing .


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> Only 2 days til our victims, right? WOO HOO!!!!


ONLY???? OMG the longest 2 days ever!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> ONLY???? OMG the longest 2 days ever!!!


haha.. thanks! I was trying to trick myself into believing I didn't have all that long to wait!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting antsy!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Soon, guy's, soon, we have either 27 or 28 signed up now!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bethene said:


> Soon, guy's, soon, we have either 27 or 28 signed up now!!


That's great! Maybe we can push for 30


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Woot Cant wait !!
VICTIM victim VICTIM


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm ready I'm ready I'm ready in sponge bob voice lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I love spongebob!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I love spongebob!!


Me to band geek is my favorite one


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> And as being a victim of yours omg you know how to stalk amazing .


Why thank you. I would stalk you all over again if you are my victim again.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I wanted to pop in and say hello, wanted to wish all of you a Merry Reaper! I'd love to participate, but I'm going to hold off on this one, husband has been laid off for a few months. I am so happy that you all are taking the time to celebrate the winter holiday season together. Have fun, I’ll be watching.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

So I watched Christmas Vacation this afternoon and then listened to some Perry Como (before my time but, I love those crooners)  Anyone else break out their Christmas movies or DVD's yet? Yes I know I'm a nerd  lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> I wanted to pop in and say hello, wanted to wish all of you a Merry Reaper! I'd love to participate, but I'm going to hold off on this one, husband has been laid off for a few months. I am so happy that you all are taking the time to celebrate the winter holiday season together. Have fun, I’ll be watching.


We'll miss you! Good luck to your hubby and I hope you have a wonderful holiday


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I believe that I have also been a victim of hers, if I'm not mistaken.  I found a really cool Halloween tree this year, for my ornaments from last year!!




Saki.Girl said:


> And as being a victim of yours omg you know how to stalk amazing .


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you Alkonost.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer to victim time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a rock I hope your hubby finds work soon. You will be missed for sure in this reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok peeps come join in and be a victim . Get signed up cause dead line is almost here 
And it will be victim time whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I believe that I have also been a victim of hers, if I'm not mistaken.  I found a really cool Halloween tree this year, for my ornaments from last year!!


Cool on both. Can't wait to see your tree


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> So I watched Christmas Vacation this afternoon and then listened to some Perry Como (before my time but, I love those crooners)  Anyone else break out their Christmas movies or DVD's yet? Yes I know I'm a nerd  lol



Yes I have Christmas all over the living room right now, the crates are out. I will start decorating this weekend, though I do have my new tree up


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

alkonost, you mean i'm a nerd? I thought I had impeccable taste. of course, I love all music, so everyone should think I have impeccable taste.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I plan on putting more decorations outside this weekend  and of course make goodies for my victim


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> alkonost, you mean i'm a nerd? I thought I had impeccable taste. of course, I love all music, so everyone should think I have impeccable taste.


I love all types of music as well and yes..... we're both nerds then


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

sookie said:


> Yes I have Christmas all over the living room right now, the crates are out. I will start decorating this weekend, though I do have my new tree up


That's awesome Sookie. I'm embarrassed to say I still have most of my inside Halloween decor up (outside is all put away). I do have the bins out so, it'll be putting it away soon.  Hopefully I'll have Christmas up this weekend to go along with the music I'm listening too. Halloween decor and christmas music just don't seem to go well together.. lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I am going to take a play out of SAKIGIRL play book and spray paint one of my artifical trees black. That way I can use it this year for Christmas and next year in my NBC scene. Double trouble.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I think I am going to take a play out of SAKIGIRL play book and spray paint one of my artifical trees black. That way I can use it this year for Christmas and next year in my NBC scene. Double trouble.


sweet can not wait to see it


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

who decorates for chrismas before thanksgiving, besides canadians? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> who decorates for chrismas before thanksgiving, besides canadians? lol


me started the trim last weekend on my house


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ya'll are crazy.

but i do love that tree.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Bethene,
Can we have our victims early? We have been good little ghouls and boils. I haven't even threatened glitter bombs this round. Pretty please


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes pretty please can we


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Picked up some things at World Market today for my victim. That store has so many cool things!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well as long as we're begging...I'll join in... Pretty, pretty please with glitter and snow on top and little black and orange festoons? I promise to be extra good and not use any four letter words or play evil pranks! PLEASE!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually took down Halloween early this year but won't put Christmas up til about the day after Thanksgiving. I've got a couple of projects that really need to be done before I decorate, got alot of stuff to sort thru and get rid of. The kids had a bunch of clothes that they had out grown that I hadn't sorted thru since we moved about 6 years ago that need to go (gonna be some used for prop building and repurposing in some other crafts). Toys that I need to decide what stays and what goes (some will stay for the grandkids, some might get makeovers  ) Having 5 kids and soon 5 grandkids there's a lot to figure out LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki I love your maple tree!! so pretty.
the western special is my favorite of spongebob. mostly because the idiot friends song reminds me of my boss


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok going to go over my likes and dislikes again tonight whoot almost victim time


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

There's still time to get in, right?

Don't do the dark Christmas themes, so my list is more about next year's theme for Halloween, and some of my Christmas likes. 

Here's my Pinterest boards: http://www.pinterest.com/pablangston/

Theme for 2014 is “Tombstone, pop. 0 – ghost town”

Likes:
Ghosts 
Cowboy gear 
Rustic, western items 
Part of an old broken-down wagon wheel
Steer skull
Rattlesnake
Cactus
Red long johns to hang on a clothesline
Indoor decorations with rhinestones or sequins - spooky elegant pieces 
Battery-operated candles
LED spotlights in any color
Day of the Dead art and skulls
I like Folk Art and Outsider Art.
I love homemade, thrift store treasures, and vintage Halloween and Christmas. 
Love gargoyles, mummies, witches, Dracula, Frankenstein, all the classic monsters.
For Christmas, if you run across any of the small vintage bottlebrush Christmas trees with ornaments attached (in any color for the trees or the bulbs), I just love these. I have seen some lately in ads for estate sales, but they are always gone when I get there. 
Little reindeers, vintage santas, 
And I have a lodge look going at our place in the mountains - things like red & white sweater material on pillows, red and green plaids, quilts, anything to go with the real pine cones we collect and display there. 


Don’t really like overly cute or extreme gore. Don’t collect movies, nothing scented, and probably should not eat any more candy, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

there sure is time WHOOT PIB is joing us 




Paint It Black said:


> There's still time to get in, right?
> 
> Don't do the dark Christmas themes, so my list is more about next year's theme for Halloween.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear reaper my likes and dislikes has a lot more added to it then when I sent it for sign up so make sure you look there is on page 2 of this thread


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Projects done.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a lot around here have already put up their outside xmas décor. it just won't get turned on till after thanksgiving. this is iowa, and you just got to beat the cold weather. lately it's been 16 degrees out. not the kind of weather you want to decorate in. me? i'm still bringing in my 53 Halloween blow molds.. then on a somewhat decent day, I will put out my xmas blow molds.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> a lot around here have already put up their outside xmas décor. it just won't get turned on till after thanksgiving. this is iowa, and you just got to beat the cold weather. lately it's been 16 degrees out. not the kind of weather you want to decorate in. me? i'm still bringing in my 53 Halloween blow molds.. then on a somewhat decent day, I will put out my xmas blow molds.


16 omg that is cold. i like to put it out before the rain hits and then trun them on after thanksgiving.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> a lot around here have already put up their outside xmas décor. it just won't get turned on till after thanksgiving. this is iowa, and you just got to beat the cold weather. lately it's been 16 degrees out. not the kind of weather you want to decorate in. me? i'm still bringing in my 53 Halloween blow molds.. then on a somewhat decent day, I will put out my xmas blow molds.


What part of Iowa are you in? We've seen about 10 degrees here in the south west corner


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wwe now have 29 signed up,, , we need one more to make it 30! come on guys, ya know you want to! tomorrow will start matching, won't give every one their victim tomorrow, due to possible last minute sign ups,, I have some good ideas for some folks after looking at their threads,, will have to wait to see if it will work, depending on who I get, some people want just Halloween so that will change my plans,,

close guys,,, be patient,, it is almost here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm up by mason city. on my way home last night around 8 p m my car temp read 16 degrees. one of my co workers said on her way to work at 5 am her car temp read 11 degrees.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you had any snow yet? We had a little on Friday but it's gone now.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I will play this time, as I could not participate in the first SR and missed SR2. This is even better.

We are doing a western haunt next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I think I will play this time, as I could not participate in the first SR and missed SR2. This is even better.
> 
> We are doing a western haunt next year.



yaaaaa so glad you are join in with us whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay,, with Just Whisper,,, we have out 30! If we get more,, all the better, but I think 30 signed up is good, I was at first thinking we would be lucky to have 20!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'll take that 31st spot if it is still open!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Woo hoo.. we beat 30! Bring on the victims!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Tomorrow I take my dad to the doc but, when I get home, I'm gonna make some coffee, plant myself in front of my computer and activate the refresh button finger!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yasa more victims whoot can not wait to get victim


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I feel like the dog in the Beggin' Strips commercial! Is it time yet??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> I'll take that 31st spot if it is still open!


Yaaaa so glad your in too whoot


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet Santa Reapers!!! What a great group. Can't wait to see who my victim is. 

By the way, jealous of those with cold weather. 11.12.13 and 92 freaking degrees out today. I know I won't be jealous for long. Maybe for now a victim would help.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> Sweet Santa Reapers!!! What a great group. Can't wait to see who my victim is.
> 
> By the way, jealous of those with cold weather. 11.12.13 and 92 freaking degrees out today. I know I won't be jealous for long. Maybe for now a victim would help.


You're right... a great group indeed! I'd be hard pressed to decide which victim I'd like... there are too many very cool lists to choose from


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

nhh said:


> Sweet Santa Reapers!!! What a great group. Can't wait to see who my victim is.
> 
> By the way, jealous of those with cold weather. 11.12.13 and 92 freaking degrees out today. I know I won't be jealous for long. Maybe for now a victim would help.


Only got to 80 here today and a cold front moved in, supposed to be 50 tonight and only 61 tomorrow then slowly climb back up. Where do you live?
11/12/13, won't see that happen again!
Next year my birthday is 12/13/14!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We decorate inside and out for a party and a backyard haunt. I always need things to fill the yard because it is 50ft x 120ft with a 20x30ft (at least) graveyard at one end.
Hmmm...not sure what our party theme will be next year...
ButI love classic/traditional Halloween
Anything that adds to spooky ambiance, gothic feel, lighting. Candles are fine, especially citronella for outside.
JOLs, Skeletons, B/R/C/ats, tombstones, Ghosts, Vampires, Witches, Reapers, etc.
Don't mind Zombies, Aliens, , moderate gore, blood and guts.
Things that hang from trees would be great!

I don't like demons, cutesy or extreme gore.
I don't care for modern movie guys ala Mike, Jason, Freddy, etc.
I don't need DVDs or kitchen wares (as much as I love them, no more room! )


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

all these halloween lists are making me nervous. *chanting* please let me get a christmas list please let me get a christmas list..... i am so much better at christmas stuff than i am at halloween. and i dont want to pick through my own halloween stuff to send to someone lol. im probably going to regret doing this... oh well. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, with saki in, the gifts will start being posted soon. yeah, i'm looking forward to this. that is as long as you get a person who post pictures. post pictures everyone. okay!
mummy, we had ground coverage on Monday. it's still here. 
ish, seriously, you have 80 degree weather? we've been in the 50's to 60's for at least a month now. I don't know whether to say....ggrrrrrr or bbrrrrrr. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim day whoot so excited


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Do you smell that? It's the smell of fresh victims in the air....VICTIM DAY!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, it has finally arrived, victim day, well, sorta, gotta match some yet,, but do have most matched,,, so will finish and get you your victim tonight or tomorrow


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've received some good news financially and I'd like to volunteer to be a rescue reaper if one is needed. 

Now I'm off to work on drywall and wonder who my victim will be.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim Time so ready to start creating goodies for u .


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> all these halloween lists are making me nervous. *chanting* please let me get a christmas list please let me get a christmas list..... i am so much better at christmas stuff than i am at halloween. and i dont want to pick through my own halloween stuff to send to someone lol. im probably going to regret doing this... oh well. lol


I'm nervous too. This is the time I start second guessing myself and wondering if I bit off too much. I sort of want someone with a Christmas list as well. My creative well is dry, I'm seriously having some type of block.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Wish I could partake. I am looking at the 2 rooms of boxes that I have to sort (Halloween, Christmas & Crafts) and wonder if I'll ever be able to take part in another reaper!  I know it's gonna take time, I am shooting to be able to at least get some Christmas stuff up!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Happy victim day!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Happy victim day!!!!!


Victim victim victim were in need of victims


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm nervous too. This is the time I start second guessing myself and wondering if I bit off too much. I sort of want someone with a Christmas list as well. My creative well is dry, I'm seriously having some type of block.


I'm slightly nervous too. I stocked up on some pretty neat things last year after Christmas so, having someone that wouldn't mind Christmas would be cool.. but, I've also found some pretty decent Halloween sales recently. Just depends on what style of Halloween my victim will like if I'll get to use those items. 

Off to go see dad.... see everyone this afternoon/evening


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bethene said:


> yup, it has finally arrived, victim day, well, sorta, gotta match some yet,, but do have most matched,,, so will finish and get you your victim tonight or tomorrow


Tonight or tomorrow? I can't wait that long I will just fall out and cry if I have to wait til tomorrow. Come on Bethene I have been a very good girl. You can send mine in secret I won't tell anyone. shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, I must say bethene, these reapers have been very, very good. i'm sure you are matching as fast as you can. happy reaper/victim day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol ya bethene you can go ahead and send me ladysherrys info so I can reap her as great as she did me


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

victim day!! I can't wait to start stalking just one person instead of 25


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> Only got to 80 here today and a cold front moved in, supposed to be 50 tonight and only 61 tomorrow then slowly climb back up. Where do you live?
> 11/12/13, won't see that happen again!
> Next year my birthday is 12/13/14!


How cool having your birthday on 12.13.14  I'm in Arizona... But still it shouldn't be that hot. It's actually really windy today and much cooler and really nice out. Maybe hitting 80 then slowing cooling off for a couple of days.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

What time today??? Is it eastern standard time? I mean that is important to me. I need to know. It's torture... I have so many ideas, I hope my victim likes some of the things I've been thinking of. Either way, I'm excited to craft a little more. It's stress relief from the he!! at work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So ready for victim bumpping this to the top


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im hoping for someone who loves dark christmas too. Mostly because that would, for once, make my job easier lol. I may even get to buy just a few things and not try and make everything from scratch lol.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> I'm slightly nervous too. I stocked up on some pretty neat things last year after Christmas so, having someone that wouldn't mind Christmas would be cool.. but, I've also found some pretty decent Halloween sales recently. Just depends on what style of Halloween my victim will like if I'll get to use those items.
> 
> Off to go see dad.... see everyone this afternoon/evening


yea i wasnt able to hit any after halloween sales since hubby technically had to work halloween, but he took it off... so he couldnt take an extra day off for us to travel to go shopping for clearance items... and we're broke. but my financial crap is done for the year (except christmas stuff) so i should be able to wing this.... but only if i get someone who wants christmas items and not dark christmas or halloween. i wouldnt even know where to begin with a dark christmas... and out of season halloween reapings give me anxiety. i'll probably just be another anonymous for my victim.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> yea i wasnt able to hit any after halloween sales since hubby technically had to work halloween, but he took it off... so he couldnt take an extra day off for us to travel to go shopping for clearance items... and we're broke. but my financial crap is done for the year (except christmas stuff) so i should be able to wing this.... but only if i get someone who wants christmas items and not dark christmas or halloween. i wouldnt even know where to begin with a dark christmas... and out of season halloween reapings give me anxiety. i'll probably just be another anonymous for my victim.


dark christmas is not as hard as you think - With dark christmas you can take christmas stuff and twek it, or buy the items that are in certain colours etc. Its about what i do with the normal reaper. There are more or less no halloween items here, so i make normal items into halloween, or pick put stuff that where ment to be something else, but in a setting they because halloweeny


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

technically today is still a sign up day! so to be fair need to keep it open until tonight, that is why I am going so slow with the victims,, to give every one a chance to join in!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I don't mind who I get or what they want. I have so much Halloween stuff I am sure I can spare some of it. I am kind of hoping I get someone who has both holidays on their list.

Is there a page for likes and dislikes or are we just posting here and in our PMs? As usual my list is so long it would take 4 posts. LOL. But my reaper should be able to find or make at least some of it. 

nhh...that is still crazy hot for this time of year. It dropped down from the fifties to 38 last night and tonight. Then back up tomorrow night. Daytime is still nice and warm, but thankfully not so hot any more. I hope my tomato plants survived the cold. They are full of tomatoes. 

I am so excited to get the name of my victim. I have not done this in awhile and I am anxious to hopefully make someone squeal when they open their package. I love giving gifts so much. I don't care if I never get a gift. I just love giving stuff to people. Even if I don't know them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

JustWhisper , we have all just posted our likes/dislikes in this thread , in a post just dedicated to that.. I for one would love a victim with a 4 page likes /dislikes list !! I say post all that you can think of !


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

For the record Im also totally cool with getting whatever victim i get. And likewise getting whatever my reaper decides i should have. Its all about, that someone made or bought things, thinking just of me, and sending it all this way. And that still amazes me!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

oh merry reaper please check my likes/dislikes list on page 8 or post # 72 ,just put more updates


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just letting you all know that I am open to receiving what ever my reaper wants to go with, be it Christmas, Halloween or a mix of the two. Like I posted previously, I know I'll never be disappointed with the things that this group sends out!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Im hoping for someone who loves dark christmas too. Mostly because that would, for once, make my job easier lol. I may even get to buy just a few things and not try and make everything from scratch lol.


I hope my victim wants dark christmas be nice to change it up from Just Halloween stuff. But either way dear victim I will do my best to rock your merry reaping .So excited


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok dark christmas could be fun... but halloween is still scary to me lol. im terrible at DIY and only have 2 good ideas that i keep recycling for halloween reapings and they dont work for everyone. i love giving gifts too much for my victim to be disappointed in what i send.... i always worry that i didnt put enough in the box or that i didnt put enough effort into making whatever... its torture! damn my stupid brain for overthinking everything. im sure ill manage just fine no matter what kind of list i get, but i just worry that i wont measure up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> technically today is still a sign up day! so to be fair need to keep it open until tonight, that is why I am going so slow with the victims,, to give every one a chance to join in!


Its tonight somewhere is that close enough LOL


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

merry reaper mix it up! yay!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Just updated my list....hope I am easy for my victim...I am really quite easy to please. So no stressing over me my Reaper, Christmas should be about fun and frolic and no worries. Otay? It is on pages 18 & 19 btw.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, last minute decision. I couldn't resist!

Halloween or Christmas, it doesn’t matter. I love both (although except for NBC, we really don’t overlap them much). 

I love Victorian decorations and costuming: jewelry and accessories, anything with colored glass. I like a dark Victorian vibe—candlesticks, books, bottles, picture frames…also, Steampunk! I particularly like long pendant-style necklaces, and hair accessories. 

I like Day of the Dead things: sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Things based on dark literature, Edgar Allan Poe for example, would be cool. I'm an English instructor in real life! Also, ghost stories or ghost hunting type books. 

I sort of want an apothecary set. I don't have anywhere to display one, and it doesn't fit in with any of our current décor or themes, but they are so freakin' awesome looking! 


Ok, now the specifics…
For Halloween:

I love all things Disney, specifically Disneyland. Anything Haunted Mansion is awesome (especially involving the wallpaper pattern. Nightmare Before Christmas is always welcome (that was our party theme last year). My favorites are the villains. I love anything Disney Villains. My favorites villains, in order, Malificent, The Chernobog, The Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Cruella deVille (I think I’m dressing as Cruella this year!). 

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known (Monster Mash, Thriller, etc.). I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. I don't really like the dolls or babies much. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. It's HOT here!. I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. 

For Christmas:
Penguins, more Disney stuff! Most of the style of Halloween can carry over into Christmas decorations (Victorian, old or antique looking)
I have a little tree for my office but no ornaments, so itty bitty ornaments would be neat. 
Mostly indoor decorations for Christmas. We usually run out of time and don’t do much outdoor decorating. 
Chocolate advent calendars (ok, mainly just chocolate). 
We also can use fabrics, ribbons, tulle, and all that fun stuff. 
We will be participating in a lighted Christmas parade, but I’m not even sure what we’re doing for that. 
Yarn, of any color/texture
For Christmas, we tend to like colorful (bright, jewel tones) and metallic palettes. Glitter is ok. 

I've been looking around, and I think I would love to have a personal tree (i.e. small) decorated in a "dark Christmas" theme. 

I think that covers it for now. I’ll probably be adding more! 
Queen of Spades (my sis) will be helping me out with this, but doesn't really want to commit to doing one of her own.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! This has been a very unproductive day lol! Been pretty much glued to the puter hitting the refresh button 
Gotta go to work at 9 tonight tho so maybe when I get home I'll have a victim?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Just updated my list....hope I am easy for my victim...I am really quite easy to please. So no stressing over me my Reaper, Christmas should be about fun and frolic and no worries. Otay?


ok I will make sure you get lots of great joy if your my victim hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

amyml said:


> Ok, last minute decision. I couldn't resist!
> 
> Halloween or Christmas, it doesn’t matter. I love both (although except for NBC, we really don’t overlap them much).
> 
> ...


whoot more victims glad you are joining us this is going to be a blast


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

sooo its tonight HERE, wheres my victim huh??? HUH?  Good thing I have some left over candy corn i can chew to keep my mind of this. ( Yeah You wouldnt think I had, but i did get quite a lot send lol, and at some point i think i suddenly realised why its only popular to eat them once a year lmao..)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> sooo its tonight HERE, wheres my victim huh??? HUH?  Good thing I have some left over candy corn i can chew to keep my mind of this. ( Yeah You wouldnt think I had, but i did get quite a lot send lol, and at some point i think i suddenly realised why its only popular to eat them once a year lmao..)


haha... that's funny. Every year I do that.. ending up realizing why candy corn only comes out once a year (well until they came out with the xmas version.. dunno what they were thinkin' there). I'm sure I won't be wanting anymore until next Halloween. The thought just turns my stomach at the moment


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

So on my way back home from dad's I stop off at Wendy's to try their new Pretzel Pub chicken sandwich. To me it looked like a dream come true when I saw the commercial... I LOVE soft pretzels. I took a bite and was kinda disappointed. It has some sort of sweet sauce on there as well as the different cheeses. Anyone try them yet? I'm not a big fast food fan but, how can a person resist a soft pretzel sandwich and I was starving! I think it would've been good had they not added that strange sauce. ppff


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

darn so if you're my victim i cant send you my bucket of reject candy corn that we bought to try all the flavors only to discover neither of us likes candy corn no matter how its dressed up? that sucks!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> So on my way back home from dad's I stop off at Wendy's to try their new Pretzel Pub chicken sandwich. To me it looked like a dream come true when I saw the commercial... I LOVE soft pretzels. I took a bite and was kinda disappointed. It has some sort of sweet sauce on there as well as the different cheeses. Anyone try them yet? I'm not a big fast food fan but, how can a person resist a soft pretzel sandwich and I was starving! I think it would've been good had they not added that strange sauce. ppff


wendys is gross. nothing on their menu aside from the frosties are worth spending money on.

red robin had an oktoberfest burger on a pretzel bun and it was seriously freaking good.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> sooo its tonight HERE, wheres my victim huh??? HUH?  Good thing I have some left over candy corn i can chew to keep my mind of this. ( Yeah You wouldnt think I had, but i did get quite a lot send lol, and at some point i think i suddenly realised why its only popular to eat them once a year lmao..)


Maybe you are developing an allergy to it


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> darn so if you're my victim i cant send you my bucket of reject candy corn that we bought to try all the flavors only to discover neither of us likes candy corn no matter how its dressed up? that sucks!


LMAO! Well... if it freezes well maybe... ok no, no candy corn please!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> wendys is gross. nothing on their menu aside from the frosties are worth spending money on.
> 
> red robin had an oktoberfest burger on a pretzel bun and it was seriously freaking good.



oh yeah... i did see that commercial too and they looked good. Sadly, Red Robin is so far away... plus, I was looking for something drive-thru-ish.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

U can send me candycorn -always! lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Maybe you are developing an allergy to it


ok i wasnt gonna tell any of you this, especially not YOU evil cow, but i may actually be slightly allergic to one of the colours used in it haha...  BUT that doesnt mean i cant have SOME lol.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> darn so if you're my victim i cant send you my bucket of reject candy corn that we bought to try all the flavors only to discover neither of us likes candy corn no matter how its dressed up? that sucks!


I suppose you could send it to me. My kids eat about anything


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

oooooohhhhh where for art thou victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

ALKONOST said:


> So on my way back home from dad's I stop off at Wendy's to try their new Pretzel Pub chicken sandwich. To me it looked like a dream come true when I saw the commercial... I LOVE soft pretzels. I took a bite and was kinda disappointed. It has some sort of sweet sauce on there as well as the different cheeses. Anyone try them yet? I'm not a big fast food fan but, how can a person resist a soft pretzel sandwich and I was starving! I think it would've been good had they not added that strange sauce. ppff


I'm not a fan of pretzels so it doesn't even sound good to me. My mom tried it when it first came out and she was kinda disappointed too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh victim on victim where are you


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

anyone else hitting the refresh button every few seconds?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Me! Me, I am!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Me! Me, I am!


 .........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

haha i was at salvation army and kept checking to see if had victim so could scan there list really fast. but no luck 
but i did get some cool *** stuff that i can trun to dark christmas whoot


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Bethene these guys need a victim, victim, victim 
(Larking In the background pulling for you guys)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> haha i was at salvation army and kept checking to see if had victim so could scan there list really fast. but no luck
> but i did get some cool *** stuff that i can trun to dark christmas whoot


Well kewl! Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Well kewl! Can't wait to see what you come up with


OMG i got some great stuff i will be sure to take before and after pics hehe now who is my victim i get to alture these goodies


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG i got some great stuff i will be sure to take before and after pics hehe now who is my victim i get to alture these goodies


You have a killer salvation army store. Mine, not so much unless i just hit it at the wrong times lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG i did find something i wanted bad but I did not have a extra 75.00 to spend it was this 
the doors open and it holds wine bottles OMG i love it damn it for not being pay day today


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG i did find something i wanted bad but I did not have a extra 75.00 to spend it was this


Awww... I agree, that would've been hard to have to walk away from  Is it a hallway table? (I can't think of the actual name for it)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Awww... I agree, that would've been hard to have to walk away from  Is it a hallway table? (I can't think of the actual name for it)


the front doors open up and you can put wine bottles inside it


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Awww... I agree, that would've been hard to have to walk away from  Is it a hallway table? (I can't think of the actual name for it)


omg.. does it have two doors in the front? That is seriously cool


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> the front doors open up and you can put wine bottles inside it


Very cool!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta go to work in about an hour..........


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Gotta go to work in about an hour..........


Have a good night... I'll keep clicking on the refresh button for ya


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

It has to be almost time!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> It has to be almost time!!!!


It's gettin' closer... I can feel it! lol I have to leave in about 10 minutes so someone will have to keep clicking on the refresh button for me


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are you going? You said you were gonna click the button for me!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG i did find something i wanted bad but I did not have a extra 75.00 to spend it was this
> the doors open and it holds wine bottles OMG i love it damn it for not being pay day today


Saki, maybe it will still be there later and half price, ya never know. That’s pretty sweet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> Saki, maybe it will still be there later and half price, ya never know. That’s pretty sweet.


75.00 was half off it was marked at 150.00
Ya if it is ment to be it will be there


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

150.00 yaks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> 150.00 yaks


ya thats what i said .LOL


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Where are you going? You said you were gonna click the button for me!


haha.. you're right! Then I looked at the time and realized I should start dinner. But, then I still found myself back here again!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope my victim likes a dark christmas, I've already gotten started on making goodies


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ok.. is it safe to run off for a bit and have some dinner? I don't wanna miss anything! lol


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I would say I'd keep an eye on things for ya but I gotta go serve drinks in about 20 minutes so we'll have to get someone to watch it for us.


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, first time, hope this is right; here’s a little list I made of things I do like: Homemade / store brought is great!

Likes:
Hallmark Disney/Wizard of Oz
Jack o Lanterns 
Blow Molds
Witches
Ghosts 
Pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Nightmare before Christmas
Zombies

Dislike: Bloody, Glittery, gore


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> omg.. does it have two doors in the front? That is seriously cool


whoot it is mine i dont get it till christmas but i was telling my mom about it she said lets go buy it that is your christmas gift whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Hope my victim likes a dark christmas, I've already gotten started on making goodies


oh me too me too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, gave a few folks their victims,,, but now need to go to bed,, very tired and easily frustrated,,, so will get back to it tomorrow after work,, M

Mummy245, message me with your information


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay i got my VICTIM doing the happy dance YAY!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Yay i got my VICTIM doing the happy dance YAY!!


oh man lucky


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OH well no victim tonight so I guess that gives me something to look forward to on a Thursday. Too tired to stalk tonight anyway.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I am headding to bed fighting a tummy thing and been awake sin e 1 am rest up fir stocking


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ugh, it has been a crappy day, indeed! I can't wait till the rest of the victims are out tomorrow! I'm going shopping on my lunch break. Regardless of whether or not I have a victim at the time...because I can ALWAYS go again, right? 

I haven't tried the Wendy's pretzel chicken, although my SO and his daughter both did last week. Neither liked it. I went for the pretzel burger, not liking Wendy's chicken to begin with. It was OK, but I was actually disappointed that there wasn't much "sauce" to mine, and the pretzel bun wasn't as pretzel-y as Sonic's...at least, I think it was Sonic that I got a pretzel sandwich of some sort, recently? I don't eat fast food very often, so it's been almost a month ago for that one.

Since we're also discussing Halloween candy, I think I'll go polish off a few mini packs of Sixlets, since I seem to be the only one in the house who likes them. <3


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> whoot it is mine i dont get it till christmas but i was telling my mom about it she said lets go buy it that is your christmas gift whoot


That's awesome! Can't wait to see what you decide to do with it. Have fun!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

and................... drum roll please! I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> 75.00 was half off it was marked at 150.00
> Ya if it is ment to be it will be there


that would make an awesome cage for a child sized skeleton--sort of an upscale Hansel and Gretl witch kitchen appliance.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

bethene said:


> well, gave a few folks their victims,,, but now need to go to bed,, very tired and easily frustrated,,, so will get back to it tomorrow after work,, M
> 
> Mummy245, message me with your information


Bethene--I was going to whine about not getting a victim tonight, but you work too hard administrating this little circus to have to put up with it tonight. thanks for all you do for us.
Get some rest, we can wait for our victims.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Guess I'll go to bed then. Got a couple of episodes of Supernatural that I can watch tomorrow while I'm waiting for my victim


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh i love supernatural! sam is so flipping sexy. and castiel. i gotta get caught up tomorrow.. think im only one episode behind.. but maybe 2. hopefully 2. lol


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm partial to Dean myself. Gotta thing for bad boys 
I thought that I was caught up to the one that was just on but realized that I had missed one so I've got two new ones to watch and the one with the dog in the middle that I have seen that I could watch again if I want. I like going back to the older episodes too during the off season.
If my Reaper happens to have a shiny black 67 Impala just lying around gathering dust I would love to have that put in a box and sent to me


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

No victim for me yet.  

Spent yesterday mudding drywall until I ran out of joint compound. So I decided to tackle and try and organize my utility room which oddly is the second biggest room in my house (kind of a compromise since solid rock under the house kept us from having a basement).

After a few hours of laundry, cleaning and organizing, I came to the realization that I just may be a hoarder!  I've been using the box that the water heater came in as a sort of closet for my "supplies." Of course I'm planning on using the box later, probably as a large crate, but that's another story. I have plastic grocery bags out the wazoo (I use them at work too so I guess that's a good reason for having so many), cardboard from soda cartons and cereal boxes, milk and bleach jugs (have actually made a few skulls from these), cardboard tubes, and used dryer sheets (have a paper mache idea for these). I've also dedicated a small trash can solely to dryer lint. 

So while I keep telling myself that this is all stuff I'll eventually use in making props and decorations, I can't help but wonder if I need to enroll in some sort of self-help program for Halloween fanatics. After all, I keep hearing a little voice in my head telling me that I need to create something and another telling me that I need to get the house liveable hopefully by Christmas. Oh the agony!  Maybe receiving a victim would be good therapy. I shall eagerly yet impatiently wait and see.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, I guess i'm an oddball here, I really like the pretzel burger from Wendy's. and I like it's sauce. I also like their port a belly. yummy mushrooms. 
good luck you guys. I hope bethene finds time and you all get your victims today. of course, headache free on bethenes part.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Man, can't believe how far behind I was. Realized I didn't check my email yesterday & you all are pretty chatty on this thread. 
Will be watching from the sidelines. 
Went to Hallmark to get the Minion Ornament - it isn't from this year.  Someone has it for some outrageous amount on Ebay. I'm hoping I bought him when he was available.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

bethene said:


> well, gave a few folks their victims,,, but now need to go to bed,, very tired and easily frustrated,,, so will get back to it tomorrow after work,, M
> 
> Mummy245, message me with your information


.. and also maybe specify if your into dark christmas or halloween? or both? ( Im guessing no christmas, since none listed  )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready for a victim whoot


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ready for a victim whoot


 You and me both! But no pressure Bethene, whenever you have time. Ahem....
victim, Victim, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm sooo excited about my victim!!! I'm so sleep deprived though. I laid in bed for what seemed like hours pondering all the things I could possibly make or find. I can't use anything I bought just recently for a future victim.. but, I'm ok with it! This is seriously going to be waaaay more fun


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

refresh.... hmm.. refresh.... hmmmm...refresh.... hmmm..


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpkin5, you may want to go back and edit your post that says which page your likes list is on. Page 15 may be page 18 or 25 to someone else. Not everyone has their forum settings set to show the same number of posts per page. Instead put which post nbr it is, which is located in the upper right corner of your post. I have mine set to show more posts per page.



Here is my VERY long list. Some of you may want to wait for the movie to come out. LOL.

ALL ITEMS MAY BE NEW, USED, REFURBISHED, OR HANDCRAFTED

I never mix Halloween and Christmas decor so please make each item specific to a single holiday.

*Christmas*
I am not religious so please do not send me things like Angels, mangers, etc.

1. Glass ornaments, about 4-6 inches tall, white or baby pink with frosty trims. Prefer shapes like candy, mittens, winter caps, stars. Walmart frequently carries these, but used are great too.
2. White mini lights, LED or incans, true white not the yellowish ones.
3. Colored minis, LED, soft pastels especially soft bubblegum pink. No purple or fuchsia I have plenty.
4. Lighted houses or accessories for my village collection. Not the tiny ones. The size that Michaels sells. Not sure of the brand as I am not brand conscious. I do not need any churches or pond accessories. Old style cars would be really cool!!!!!!!
5. Christmas or just pretty patterned crafting paper, any size.
6. large size glue sticks
7. 3DChristmas stickers for card making.
8. Glass or ceramic Christmas candy dish, maybe shaped like a snowman, star, etc.
9. Small sled for my outside display, about 18-20 inches long.

*Halloween:*
2014 We are doing a western haunt. I need almost anything from that era. Some specific items include:

1. Traditional style shirts with high neck collars (as opposed to the pointed button down collars we wear now) for men and women, various sizes.
2. Vests for men or women
3. Mining helmets (plastic costume type, lightweight, that would fit on an adult head).
4. Western style skirts or dresses for women (plain style not fancy)
5. Hats
6. Boots any size
7. A life size canary
8. Plastic or aluminum coins (gold or silver) about the size of a quarter or fifty cent piece. I will be needing about 120 coins.
9. Authentic looking wanted posters 8x10 or larger. Pony Express posters. Wild Bill's Show posters. Any other decorative items that pertain to that time frame that may be found on town walls, sheriff's office, a general store, saloon, mining shack, etc.
10. Walgreen poseable skeleton, does not have to be in perfect condition. Again, used is fine. No blow molds please.
11. Fake bundles of dynamite, maybe made from paper towel tubes.
12. Blank "wooden" or "stone" tombstones to put outside Undertakers building.
13. Canvas type sacks about 14 inches tall and about 8 inches wide (give or take) that can be stuffed with paper to use for Potatoes, flour, corn seed, and coffee. Or just the fabric and I can make them.
14. About 20 small drawstring pouches made from a lightweight canvas or heavy cotton about 4 inches tall and about 3 inches wide, or just the fabric. These will be used to carry above mentioned coins.
15. Giant gold nuggets, ranging from 5"-7" in length and appropriate width. Maybe made from paper, or some other lightweight material.
16. Toy pistols or rifles
17. Handcuffs
18. Heavy rope like a cowboy might use. Also rope for use on gallows.
19. Rubber fishing lures (worms, grub, anything long and slimy) to be used in a door handle access hole (think Indiana Jones).
20. Small camp style shovel
21. CD of traditional old west cowboy or saloon music
22. Craft items for card making such as Halloween craft paper, stickers, foam tape, or any other craft supplies.

Anything else you may find appropriate to use in a western style haunt which will include a mining tunnel, bank, general store, jail, undertakers office (exterior only), gallows, saloon, mining shack.

Yep...I need a LOT of stuff. LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I LIKE long lists!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> I'm sooo excited about my victim!!! I'm so sleep deprived though. I laid in bed for what seemed like hours pondering all the things I could possibly make or find. I can't use anything I bought just recently for a future victim.. but, I'm ok with it! This is seriously going to be waaaay more fun


Lol so cool you can stalk and brain storm today.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ARGH. Im thinking.. And this is totally not ramblings of an impatiant mind, and totally the truth!... that since Im in "abroad" my reaper has to be chosen from those who said they would ship to abroad, and therefore Im prolly being given early to make sure of that. THAT MEANS that someone now has my name -and I STILL HAVE NO VICTIM.. The suspense is killing me!
VIIIICTIIIIMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Isn't Texas a foreign country too? LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh and ps, i know I said I wouldnt be as active, due to unpacking my home, and still im all over this board..But I have nasty cold, and all I want to do is veg in front of computer and drink tea.. And what better place to veg, than with a ready refresh button in my favorite forum


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good thinking jw. the post number, not the page


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great list jw I was just brain storming a bunch of ideas on your list I could do . Yes little slow at work today lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok... just visited everyone's profile on here a time or two to cover my trails. Plus, I noticed I sure talk a lot...sheesh!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I'm partial to Dean myself. Gotta thing for bad boys
> I thought that I was caught up to the one that was just on but realized that I had missed one so I've got two new ones to watch and the one with the dog in the middle that I have seen that I could watch again if I want. I like going back to the older episodes too during the off season.
> If my Reaper happens to have a shiny black 67 Impala just lying around gathering dust I would love to have that put in a box and sent to me


oh dont get me wrong, i love dean.... hes hilarious.. but sam... oh boy. he just does it for me. i dont know what it is, but hes hot! dean is too... just not on the same scale for me... and cas is just freakin adorable with all his confused human antics. 

dog dean afternoon made me laugh when he started barking at the mailman. good stuff!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh dont get me wrong, i love dean.... hes hilarious.. but sam... oh boy. he just does it for me. i dont know what it is, but hes hot! dean is too... just not on the same scale for me... and cas is just freakin adorable with all his confused human antics.
> 
> dog dean afternoon made me laugh when he started barking at the mailman. good stuff!


You notice how it's usually Dean that get's whammied like that, There have been at least 4 episodes now that something like that has happened to him. He does such an awesome job acting the part too


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea, it would just look silly if it were sam! lol dean makes it work.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

and i love how they played the clip from the episode where people scare themselves to death at the start up of that episode.... him screaming at the cat in the locker, still makes me laugh every time i see it. he nailed that. and i seriously can not figure out how those guys ever make it through shooting an episode. i would be cracking up laughing and they'd have to redo the takes every 15 seconds lol. thats one set i would love to spend a day on.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> and i love how they played the clip from the episode where people scare themselves to death at the start up of that episode.... him screaming at the cat in the locker, still makes me laugh every time i see it. he nailed that. and i seriously can not figure out how those guys ever make it through shooting an episode. i would be cracking up laughing and they'd have to redo the takes every 15 seconds lol. thats one set i would love to spend a day on.


I love that episode with the cat in the locker! Supernatural is my favorite show of all time pretty much. I don't know how they act out some of that stuff either without laughing. And I prefer me some Dean.  

My friend and I actually do a Supernatural Christmas gift exchange where we make Supernatural themed gifts.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

itching for a victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> itching for a victim


me too badly


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I'm so nervous! I have hives......


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do we have a Supernatural thread?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm so nervous! I have hives......


oh no that's not good .


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

MummyOf5 said:


> Do we have a Supernatural thread?


I don't know if we do, but if we don't we should.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh no that's not good .


You sure it's not an allergic reaction from candycorn?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ok.. ya'll are making me wanna watch it. Like I need another show to be addicted to! My hubby and I have been watching Sleepy Hollow and Dracula. Dracula is taking it's time to grow on me but, I love Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

and... clicking my refresh button for the victimless


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean to watch Sleepy Hollow. Dracula isn't too bad actually. I expected something more camp or sparkly emo. 

And yes, I too am patiently (impatiently) awaiting a victim.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

blueczarina said:


> I mean to watch Sleepy Hollow. Dracula isn't too bad actually. I expected something more camp or sparkly emo.
> 
> And yes, I too am patiently (impatiently) awaiting a victim.


I was expecting something more campy too. The show is decent enough but, the plot seems to struggle at times is all. I haven't gotten up to go do something else while it's on so, we're good so far.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love Sleepy Hollow but haven't watched Dracula yet


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh no that's not good .



 Ha, Ha Saki....I am totally lying...you know....getting into "secret Santa Merry Reaper" mode....the lies have only just begun!!! (she says as she manically wrings her hands and giggles fiendishly....)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

pumpkin5 said:


> :d ha, ha saki....i am totally lying...you know....getting into "secret santa merry reaper" mode....the lies have only just begun!!! (she says as she manically wrings her hands and giggles fiendishly....)


ruh roh!! Lol!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

dare ya to post a pic of the infamous cake plate


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I totally keep forgetting I am waiting for a victim, even when I am on this thread until one of you mentions it. I am not usually this patient. Must be my meds. LOL. They make me VERY patient. 

Two suggestions: 

1. My reaper may also stalk me on ChristmasFanClub (HF's sister site) for Christmas ideas. JustWhisper there too.

2. Since many of you obviously love Christmas, CFC is a great forum to join. There are a LOT of HF members over there. It is a small forum, very friendly, lots of great decorating and food ideas for the holidays. http://christmasfanclub.com/forum.php. At least stop by and check us out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Ha, Ha Saki....I am totally lying...you know....getting into "secret Santa Merry Reaper" mode....the lies have only just begun!!! (she says as she manically wrings her hands and giggles fiendishly....)


LOL ok got me 
I think you are now on the naughty list LOL


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> I was expecting something more campy too. The show is decent enough but, the plot seems to struggle at times is all. I haven't gotten up to go do something else while it's on so, we're good so far.


I does struggle in places, but there is a fair amount of action or at least movement from episode to episode. I also kind of like that Renfield is a stronger character as opposed to a psychotic bug eating sycophant. The show has a few steam punkish elements as well with his electricity/ electromagnetism machine.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried being on the christmas site a couple of years ago, but i kept having login problems and ended up dropping it, because that was annoying. maybe ill give it another shot tho.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

That bright white background is kinda blinding, not sure I'll be able to see who my vic is now lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I totally keep forgetting I am waiting for a victim, even when I am on this thread until one of you mentions it. I am not usually this patient. Must be my meds. LOL. They make me VERY patient.
> 
> Two suggestions:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that link. Last year I visited a Christmas forum but, it was a very quiet place with hardly any activity and I eventually left. I'll have to check this one out


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

no i havent seen any supernatural threads in the off topic. there needs to be one! then we can all fan girl it up in there lol

i am trying to wait patiently for my victim. i woke up this morning thinking i would have one in my inbox waiting for me but no such luck. bethene needs to quit her job and assign us our victims! lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, I had no idea that there was a Christmas sister site. I wonder if all of the bugs are fixed now? I'll have to check it out and see!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> dare ya to post a pic of the infamous cake pan












Had to do it LOL!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

cake plate...... cake plate..er i mean VICTIM! VICTIM! 

yea.... that.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> View attachment 186774
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do it LOL!!!!!


haha.. there it is! Gawgeous!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This is hanging on the wall above the bar.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I have to comment... I think everyone is getting the hang of making up their likes/dislikes lists. I've been reading through all of them and they're awesome! Some are just down right beautiful. There's been a few times I even had to look up when they were talkin' about and then think... wow I'd love to add that to my list too! I'll refrain though because I'm pretty sure I've got more than enough on my list  Wonderful job everyone.... woo hoo!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 186781
> 
> This is hanging on the wall above the bar.


love that painting.. it'll look great above the bar!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> I tried being on the christmas site a couple of years ago, but i kept having login problems and ended up dropping it, because that was annoying. maybe ill give it another shot tho.


.

Yes, I remember that you were on there some. I am sorry you had so much trouble. Maybe if it persists we could delete your old account and you could start over.



ALKONOST said:


> Thank you for that link. Last year I visited a Christmas forum but, it was a very quiet place with hardly any activity and I eventually left. I'll have to check this one out


Well, then don't get your hopes up. As I said, this is a small forum, rather quiet. But such a GREAT bunch of members. I think we talk about Halloween as much as Christmas since most of us are HF members. If you really want to get involved the best thread to read is the (November) weekly, which changes names each month. That is where we just chat. It is definitely brighter over there, mummy. LOL

NOW WHERE IS MY VICTIM?????????

Lair Mistress, what type of problems were you having on CFC? Larry has made a lot of changes and updates over the past year to make it better.
Well, you are all welcome to try it out. If you don't like it over there that is fine. Just please don't come back over here and trash it. Remember, this is Larry's site too. But we would love to have you....FOR DINNER. Muahahahaha.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> LOL ok got me
> I think you are now on the naughty list LOL



 Lord Girl.......I stay on that list! (no matter how much I try to bribe Sandy Claws.....coal....just friggin-fraggin coal every time! You'd think I'd shape up and stop being so mean.......but....it's.....fun......(cue the evil laugh....))


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The reaper cake cover has arrived lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Lord Girl.......I stay on that list! (no matter how much I try to bribe Sandy Claws.....coal....just friggin-fraggin coal every time! You'd think I'd shape up and stop being so mean.......but....it's.....fun......(cue the evil laugh....))


Lol oh how I can relate lol way more fun too lol


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 186781
> 
> This is hanging on the wall above the bar.



 That is just beautiful Bethany.....I am so green. (Hey, quick, someone embarrass me and I will be green and red...you know....all decked out in Christmas colors!!)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Guess I won't be sitting around waiting for a victim tonight and chatting with you all, hubby decided that he wants to go out and we'll be leaving in a few minutes. It would be nice if Santa would bring me a smartphone for Christmas. Then I could bring you all with me lol!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sending lots of good energy to our reaper queen so she has powers to get lots of victim out


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i hear santa works at verizon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Guess I won't be sitting around waiting for a victim tonight and chatting with you all, hubby decided that he wants to go out and we'll be leaving in a few minutes. It would be nice if Santa would bring me a smartphone for Christmas. Then I could bring you all with me lol!


Yes Santa needs to bring you one for sure .

I could not survive with out mine


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Yes Santa needs to bring you one for sure .
> 
> I could not survive with out mine


i never leave home but when i do, i dont know how the hell i would have managed this long without my smart phone. it took me a year of debating with myself if i wanted or needed one or not... and eventually i won and got one. granted they're fragile and thats aggravating (im on my 3rd s3 since april) but they're so handy to have. leave home and get yourself lost in the city you're unfamiliar with? well, your smart phone will find your way for you! out at walmart and see something you want but dont know if its cheaper on amazon? check your amazon app! no more putting it off till you get home, only to forget to check and then when you go back its not there anymore and amazon wants $30 more for the same item... i love my phone. how did people exist without all this fancy pants technology?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't have any problems with it, I think that was said by someone else in the post that I quoted in my reply.  

I just signed up around 3:30 this afternoon, I had never heard of it before today! I hope it picks up a little if it's quiet, but hey, I see there's plenty of Christmas talk here too, so if not, at least we have that. I didn't use this name there, I signed up with my everyday nickname "amilayn".

I used to belong to a Christmas Yahoogroup that was very busy, but mostly chatter and not much else. I left it in the off-season...or maybe I was kicked out for not posting? I don't remember, now. 



JustWhisper said:


> .
> 
> Yes, I remember that you were on there some. I am sorry you had so much trouble. Maybe if it persists we could delete your old account and you could start over.
> 
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Muahahahaha just covered my stalking tracks HA!!!! visited many of you, so who really knows who my Victim is


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I forgot what my old account name was - it was something different I think and Christmassy.. Maybe I'll just join as hollows Eva to make it easy. I'll try to remember. Am online from my phone ( talking about smartphones) so I'll do it in the morning. Now I gotta sleep!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

speaking of me being mean to my s3's i almost just had to graduate to number 4! dropped it face down in the dirt, half an inch from a rock about 4 feet from where i broke my first one only a few hours after i got it activated. im terrible. thankfully though it survived and im not going to have to get a new s3 for christmas. phew!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Eeep!

My first smart phone was an HTC Evo. I loved it! Then I forgot that it was in my lap while I was driving (I was not using it, but I didn't want it sliding around in the car and getting lost, or scratched in my purse)...and I accidentally dumped it onto the concrete parking lot when I got out of the car. 

They replaced the screen for free, but it never worked the same. They replaced the whole thing with a 3D Evo, but it didn't take long for that one to start acting bad on me. It sucked, because I'd had it for years before that happened.

Then I went cheap and bought a Samsung Galaxy Rush from BOOST, and my 2 yr old put his knee into the screen when it was on the floor about a month after I got it.  It cost more to fix it than it did to replace it, so I got a better phone...or so I thought. I got an LG Venice (also BOOST), and it just quit on me for no reason after about two months. They fixed it at no charge, but it's not great, either. 

However, I'd be lost without one at all, so I make do.


mariposa0283 said:


> speaking of me being mean to my s3's i almost just had to graduate to number 4! dropped it face down in the dirt, half an inch from a rock about 4 feet from where i broke my first one only a few hours after i got it activated. im terrible. thankfully though it survived and im not going to have to get a new s3 for christmas. phew!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i cant do the crappy bottom tier smart phones anymore. my first one was an lg enlighten and it was a pile of junk! granted i threw it across the room... several rooms.. several (hundred) times and never ever broke the screen. dropped it on the rocks in the driveway, dropped it on concrete, dropped it on my face... screen survived everything. but god that phone was slow! i'd always have to go through my apps and clear the cache and data just to make room. the memory was skimpy and the camera sucked and i never even used the slide out keyboard wich is what i got it for in the first place lol. i refused after that to get something of lesser quality. now im a top tier girl lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

haha, I hear ya! I got the "top tier of the bottom tier" with the LG Venice. It's the best LG for BOOST, but it's not a great phone. However, it has a fantastic camera. Way better than my iTouch, or my Galaxy Rush (which were comparable to each other camera-wise). That's the only reason I decided to give BOOST another try, because this camera is my only camera.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

they tried selling me another beginner smart phone when i went to upgrade from my enlighten to the s3, telling me it was just like the s3... then i got online when i got home and did some googling... she was so full of sh*t! but this was at verizon here... thats the only carrier we have. not sure why she tried selling me the cheap crappy one when they get paid commission. whatever. i ended up getting it on amazon anyways for 50 dollars.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim victim victim


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

she was handing them out an hour ago, i was spying on her.. but now shes offline again. this is the longest victim wait day ever!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

drags out the large bean bag chairs and hands out spiked eggnog and mulled cider to the victimless and bethene


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a victim!!!!! Beware my dear victim. The things on your list is very much doable and will be filled to the best of my ability. Now off to do some stalking yep you better look over your shoulder I shall be there. Muohohohohoho


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

*giggles* ive been....victim'd? 

*scampers off to pinterest for idears*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

still waiting for mine


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

cruuuuuuuuud! my 2 yr old just knocked my laptop off of the end table, and dislplaced the port for the cord. Now I can't plug it in! It seems OK otherwise (although I may have a USB port casualty too, it's also out of place, but I have two more on the opposite side).

I will have to download the app to my phone so I don't miss anything when the battery dies...and buy a blasted screwdriver that fits this laptop casing. *grumbles* Oh, and hope that it's really just out of place and the connection isn't literally broken!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok victim it is time for me to get busy and make you smile whoot


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_20690_5-reasons-packages-get-destroyed-learned-working-at-ups.html got to check this out explains on why most of our packages get clobbered


omg hahahahahahaa bull semen gets frothy when agitated. i laughed so hard at that. lol!

"and seriously, get a cooler while you're at it"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> cruuuuuuuuud! my 2 yr old just knocked my laptop off of the end table, and dislplaced the port for the cord. Now I can't plug it in! It seems OK otherwise (although I may have a USB port casualty too, it's also out of place, but I have two more on the opposite side).
> 
> I will have to download the app to my phone so I don't miss anything when the battery dies...and buy a blasted screwdriver that fits this laptop casing. *grumbles* Oh, and hope that it's really just out of place and the connection isn't literally broken!


oh man i hope it is ok


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe I got all the victims sent, any one with a issue message me and I will deal with it tomorrow,, whew,,, now to start stalking my victim







1


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> cruuuuuuuuud! my 2 yr old just knocked my laptop off of the end table, and dislplaced the port for the cord. Now I can't plug it in! It seems OK otherwise (although I may have a USB port casualty too, it's also out of place, but I have two more on the opposite side).
> 
> I will have to download the app to my phone so I don't miss anything when the battery dies...and buy a blasted screwdriver that fits this laptop casing. *grumbles* Oh, and hope that it's really just out of place and the connection isn't literally broken!


that's awful! I hope you can get it fixed soon


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the hope for the laptop, and woooohoo for victims! Thanks, Bethene! A-stalking I shall go, a-stalking I shall gooo...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I also clicked on everyone else's name that I found in recent posts, to cover my stalking, muahaha!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder if the "Secret Reaper" will stalk some of us again


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oops, I was just poking around on the app on my phone, and found messages left for me by my first SR. Sorry, Lady A! I was confused, and thought that I was Lady Sherry's victim for some reason. I didn't even think to look at the messages and see, before posting about it the other day. At any rate, the ornaments that you gave me are going to be put to even better use next year, than they were this year. 

OK, now off to stalk some more...creeping silently on black cat paws in the shadows...


----------



## stalking (Aug 30, 2013)

Stalking... a favorite pastime of mine. Reaping here and there... Digging everywhere... But never fear.... Or shall I say.... "don't fear the reaper, baby take my hand.."

Oh wait, side tracked. I heard a cow bell. Mwahahahahahahaha

Eek, did you see that???!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

bethene said:


> I believe I got all the victims sent, any one with a issue message me and I will deal with it tomorrow,, whew,,, now to start stalking my victim
> 
> 1


Sounds like Lair Mistress has an issue to me......Oh wait, you meant with the reapers.
Good luck LM. Hope all is well with the computer issues.

I am super stoked about my victim. My Halloween and Christmas and life in general are so boring and mainstream. This will give me a chance to find things I have always loved but do not really have room for in my life or house. LOL.
*
BTW...TO MY REAPER*: Please do not feel you are bound by that list. I like many different things. I can just never think of them. I mentioned pastel colored frosty ornaments. But they don't have to be shapes. Well, I guess round IS a shape too. But what I mean is everything does not have to be exactly like I described. I like clear glass ornaments with stuff inside, or pictures painted or etched on the outside. I also like lacy things. I love reindeer. I collect old world style santas. But don't like modern American Santa much. I enjoy Celtic Christmas music. Or Celtic anything. I like homemade Cristmas ornaments and decor. Fancy candles. Icicles. Chocolate chip cookies...just saying. I need a doll that looks like Marley from A Christmas Carol, about 12 inches tall. I cannot find short taper candles where I live. I need 6 gold, red, or black. I cannot use anything floral scented. I love cozy fluffy socks with animal faces on the toe. I love old style peppermint, the kind that melt in your mouth, not the kind candy canes are made of. Did I say icicles? Just choose with your heart and I will love it. Thanks.

Not much on here but here is my Pintrest. http://www.pinterest.com/justwhisper/boards/. I am kind of hard to stalk. I stay under the radar. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and so it begins


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

stalking said:


> Stalking... a favorite pastime of mine. Reaping here and there... Digging everywhere... But never fear.... Or shall I say.... "don't fear the reaper, baby take my hand.."
> 
> Oh wait, side tracked. I heard a cow bell. Mwahahahahahahaha
> 
> Eek, did you see that???!!!!!


  ......


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_20690_5-reasons-packages-get-destroyed-learned-working-at-ups.html got to check this out explains on why most of our packages get clobbered


OMG that cracked me up! I have a feeling we're going to see more packages being toted around with bull semen stickers slapped on them. lol!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> BTW...TO MY REAPER: Please do not feel you are bound by that list. I like many different things.


i can vouch for this statement. i reaped her on the christmas forum and she was quite easily one of my best victims. either she really really liked everything or shes a really really good liar lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Just woke up and what do you know? There was a little curled up victim just lying in my inbox, all innocent and fuzzy like a baby animal! Awwwwww, widdle victim, you are going to love having me as your Merry Reaper. Muhahahahaha


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> i can vouch for this statement. i reaped her on the christmas forum and she was quite easily one of my best victims. either she really really liked everything or shes a really really good liar lol.


so true for me as well! I would also love anything. I write stuff on, but really i love anything that people find for me. 

AND I HAVE GOT THE PERFECT VICTIM!!! Muarharhar!! Im so happy. I have to confess, I had a few people I was hoping would land on my list -and one did! I am going to have so much fun hehehehehe!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh man i forgot to write on my list that i hate spiders. so ive just edited it. But just so noone has any doubts. I hate spiders. I hate them. Spiders. HATE. All of thenm. even the cute ones, they're not cute. they are just SPIDERS. not kidding.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah! I have a victim! 

Now I'm off to work on the house again today as I'm really, really hoping that we can completely move back in by Christmas. Thank goodness I haven't put the Halloween goodies away yet as I have a few ideas that I'm sure will sidetrack me today.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, looks like everyone's got victims. way to go bethie


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing in my current halloween or christmas stash will do for my victim. No way! I am going to be scouring all the thrift stores, antique shops, craft stores and more searching for the perfect gifts, or pieces with which to make the perfect gifts. I want this to rock their world. I sure hope I can live up to my own expectations. It is kind of rainy today. Looks like the perfect day to start.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> i can vouch for this statement. i reaped her on the christmas forum and she was quite easily one of my best victims. either she really really liked everything or shes a really really good liar lol.



The answer is......Yes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, me (who never gets sick) finally succumbed to the head cold my husband has had for the last two weeks...so now I'm sick. Dang it....but I am not going to let that deter me from working on Victim gifts this weekend. In fact, the cold medicine makes me kind of loopy, so I just may end up with something extraordinary! And I'm not THAT sick...just stuffy nose and sinus congestion....I think a shot of something hard and liquid may just kill it if I drink it soon enough. (hiccup)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

JW i really like your comment about living up to your own expectations. Im the same. I want to make the bestes gift in the history of reaping, every time lol.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So excited to get started. As for me... I am seriously so easy, Halloween, Christmas, a combo of the two. Definitely don't feel bound by my list either.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah Victim!!!!!!! Gotta go visit my mom tomorrow so think I'll do some browsing at the thrift stores in her area. Stalking, today!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim you are going to have me broden my wings and try some styles of creativity that are new to me  let's see if I can pull this off


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I must say I relate to what JW said also, about the gifts living up to my own expectations, I want my victims to be thrilled by what I send, and when crafting am my own worse critic. Oh well. I have several ideas I am kicking around. 

I also want my victim to know I will love things not on my list, I just drew a bit of a blank when making it, edited it when I saw what others added to their lists!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am the same as you guys. Is my gift good enough will they love it, have I totaly rocked there day. All those things go in my mind 
Want my victims to be happy and not disapointed.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Nothing in my current halloween or christmas stash will do for my victim. No way! I am going to be scouring all the thrift stores, antique shops, craft stores and more searching for the perfect gifts, or pieces with which to make the perfect gifts. I want this to rock their world. I sure hope I can live up to my own expectations. It is kind of rainy today. Looks like the perfect day to start.


Oy Vey, I feel ya sister. Not one thing in my stash or any of my ideas I've had worked out in my mind really goes with my victims list. I'm starting from scratch. I have sat here all morning making lists and writing down things from their list and doing searches and I'm stumped. It's not really that their list is hard, its that it has absolutely nothing on it that fits with what I've bought or had planned. I'm going shopping in a few minutes and I'm hoping something will jump out at me and I mean literally jump out at me !! I need something to hit me over the head so I can say " oh yeah that's it , that's what I'm looking for"


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im with the rest of you. i overly criticize the stuff i make and wonder if its good enough for my victim. 

though my current victim i already have one good idea that im super excited to throw together. just have to get the supplies for it... and brain storm a few more things. and i got my wish for a christmas list. hooray! granted its not something i would necessarily do... it is definitely going to be interesting to work with and create things for.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

so I went to our only thrift store in town to see what I could find for my victim. I found a couple of things but, somehow I got one thing stuck in my head that my victim had wanted that I feel I must provide! It wasn't even at the top of the list.. just something that think would be so cool to be able to get for my victim. I haven't found it yet... not even on ebay or amazon. The search continues!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i started on some itemes for my victim whoot


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> My dear victim you are going to have me broden my wings and try some styles of creativity that are new to me  let's see if I can pull this off


That's what happened to me during the last SR. My victim was into Rockabilly décor, among other things. I had a blast researching the things she was describing. Her likes list was so different and fun. It turns out, some of the vintage stuff is just my style, and it inspired my interest in some new areas of décor at the same time.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

That is so cool paint It Black!
In my last reaper, I had to do lots of stuff from scratch, which I never normally do. And i discovered, that i dont totally suck at it -i still have far to go , but it inspired me to try out some more things. I even went so far, as to make kinda a prop for my party, a fauzx fire with " burning logs" made from foam. Totally blew my mind, that i could actually make that. And all that from having to do homemade crafts for the reaper huh  I do love this game!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya know we are just a bunch of overachievers.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

My stalking got interrupted by 4 hrs of weaning calves 
But now I'm back and gonna start lurking around every corner!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> My stalking got interrupted by 4 hrs of weaning calves
> But now I'm back and gonna start lurking around every corner!


aww... I miss the farm life. I grew up on a quarter horse ranch. We raised our own meat and grew our own veggies too. Sooo much work but, I do miss it at times.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love to have horses, been trying to talk hubby into getting some. I grew up on a farm and we always had horses. I really miss them.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I would love to have horses, been trying to talk hubby into getting some. I grew up on a farm and we always had horses. I really miss them.


I do too... it's been years since I've even touched one


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so looking forward to all the stalking and fun here. I almost joined this group at the last minute, but decided that I didn't need to participate. I had rotator cuff surgery last week and am limited in what I can do. Have fun!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I kinda miss not doing this. I mean it's fun watching you all, but kinda not the same. but with Christmas coming, the funds are sparse. soooo, I went bumming the thrift stores. dang if I didn't find a santa in a black plush robe. kinda perked me up getting that. I just reaped myself. lol. then I thought...this would maybe have made a nice victim gift. oh stop it I told myself. lol. well, with my santa in his black plush robe, i'm good.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I had fun at the thrift store today. But I am also sad as it is my favorite thrift store that has been in my area for about 12 yrs and is closing this month. On the bright side everything is 50%-75% off. I did find several goodies; a couple for my victim and the rest for me. I actually found a few antique looking cars for my village, but still would like a couple more (or a horse and carriage). And I found this totally cool ceramic beach house with lawn chair and flamingos. Which is so cute as I live at the beach.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> I kinda miss not doing this. I mean it's fun watching you all, but kinda not the same. but with Christmas coming, the funds are sparse. soooo, I went bumming the thrift stores. dang if I didn't find a santa in a black plush robe. kinda perked me up getting that. I just reaped myself. lol. then I thought...this would maybe have made a nice victim gift. oh stop it I told myself. lol. well, with my santa in his black plush robe, i'm good.


i would love to see a pic of the santa


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for asking saki


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a few things in my Krampus sack that will due for my dear sweet Victim, Fret not! Good little victims shall not be eaten. 
other words I have lots in store for you ..


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks for asking saki



Very nice Hallorenescene!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jw, i'm sorry to hear your store is closing. we lost big lots here, and I did really like that store. but glad you had a fun day. 
moonwitch, you eat victims? unless they're good. bethene, I hope you didn't give her pumpkin5. oh, if so, she will be missed.
thanks mummy of 5


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that is one cool Santa great find


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You never see me paint with Orange haha till tonight teaser pic


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I just had a thought about my list. I do adore old, ratty books. And, if all I received were old books, they could be sent media mail and save a bunch of money.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitch, you eat victims? unless they're good. bethene, I hope you didn't give her pumpkin5. oh, if so, she will be missed.



 Wow......Hallo...if I have to be the sacrifice for Merry Reaper....so be it......... Tis sad but, if that is my lot....that is my lot....
Carry on brave bretherene......remember me in your nightmares.................


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks for asking saki


Oh he is absolutely cool, hallorenescene. Great find!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene, does this mean you're doing a dark Christmas?
I hate when places to find good stuff close. The Sheriff's Ranch opened a thrift store down the road, but they think they are Macy's! Really high priced. For goodness sake the stuff is used!! Goodwill is like that here too.
I wondered how long before Big Lots started closing some stores. They used to be the best place to buy stuff cheap. Now you can get some of the stuff they carry at the Dollar Store for $1. BL's has also gotten really high prices. I remember when they had the coolest stuff for Halloween. haven't seen that for YEARS!
Saki, since I am not partaking in this Reaping, feel free to send me pics of the items you're making.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I really am anxious to work on some more of my victim's gift but I cannot do anything until I get my haunt display put away. I think 2 more days should do it. If it doesn't rain.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the Santa Hallorenescene ! He has a freaky old world look, I can dig it. I haven't done the first thing on my victims gifts because I'm still stuck. I think of an idea and then I decide no it's not what I really want or I can't pull it off appropriately . So that leaves me at the starting gate just chewing my cud. I'm even loosing sleep over this. I dream about their list and ideas, I'm only half asleep trying to suss out details and determine if it can be done. Is anyone else like this or I'm I just having a really tough time? lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hallorenescene, love the Santa!! 

JW, that is a shame about the thrift store, I have a couple that I would be really bummed if they closed! 

Goodwill by us is really expensive too, as is one run by a Christian school. They think their stuff is made of gold! 

I have one item to send done, now on to the rest! But I pretty much know what I am sending, one item is still on the drawing board yet, the rest are just waiting to be made!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

our big lots closed down a few years ago. when jw talked about a store she liked closing, it just dredged up that remembrance. and every time people talk about cool stuff they got there, it makes me wince.
I don't do a dark Christmas at Christmas time, but I do incorporate a dark Christmas into my haunt themes at times. last year I did....just a little graven xmas with the ryeman family. I made up a family like the adamms/munsters. it was a fun haunt.
thanks for all the compliments on the santa. I think I will add him to my décor this year. I don't have a lot of xmas stuff, and mostly what I have is homemade. last year I wasn't up to it, so I didn't put out xnas at all other than my blow molds. but this year I will get my stuff out right after dec 2. my blow molds however I will start putting out right after thanksgiving. due to the weather. i'm still bringing in my Halloween blow molds. I like to leave my pumpkin ones out till after thanksgiving.

of course pumpkin 5, you could always be good, then you won't be sacrificed. lol.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love the Santa Hallorenescene ! He has a freaky old world look, I can dig it. I haven't done the first thing on my victims gifts because I'm still stuck. I think of an idea and then I decide no it's not what I really want or I can't pull it off appropriately . So that leaves me at the starting gate just chewing my cud. I'm even loosing sleep over this. I dream about their list and ideas, I'm only half asleep trying to suss out details and determine if it can be done. Is anyone else like this or I'm I just having a really tough time? lol


I've gotten a few things (a couple off of ebay) but, some of what I'd like to send my victim must be homemade. I haven't started any of that because I'm a little nervous on how to go about it. I've watched several tutorials on youtube already and like you, I've lost sleep over it lol. Funny thing is.. the items I'd like to make could probably be easily whipped out by a few of the members on here in less than an hour. I tend to over think things so, I just need to get out of my own way and hop to it! 

and if I'm your victim... don't sweat it. I'm so easy to please it's not funny!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ALKONOST, you said it. I just need to get out of my own way. I'm making it way harder than it needs to be. I have my previous ideas stuck in my head and getting rid of those is whats hard. I need a mind wiping machine so I can start over lol I've been on here today and I think I'm figuring it out slowly, it will all work out.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Pinterest is your friend it is where i get most of my ideas  

if anyone has a Day of the dead fan Ross has some shot glasses with Sugar skulls on them


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still in the idea stage here. Will buy a few things but at least 50% will be homemade. Hope to begin to prepare a few items for their transformation but have a dinner to go to this evening so that may not happen.

Hubby brought home a 4ft tree that was taken off inventory where he works and was headed to the dumpster. It was originally a white fiber optic tree but over the years of being on display it turned to a grungy colored light beige. I had to rewire one of the LEDs but eventually got everything working. Unfortunately the grunge color is here to stay. I ran and grabbed one of those silver glitter LED skulls DT sold this year and speared it to the top of the tree and added bunches of black roses. I must say it has potential for a "corpsemas tree."  Thinking a tree skirt of creepy cloth would really make it look neat. And to my reaper, this is not my Halloween tree, so if your planning anything for it, feel free to go for it. 

Transferring our wood flooring from Mother-in-law's basement to our house as soon as hubby get's home from work. Hoping to be ready to install it around the middle of December.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> ALKONOST, you said it. I just need to get out of my own way. I'm making it way harder than it needs to be. I have my previous ideas stuck in my head and getting rid of those is whats hard. I need a mind wiping machine so I can start over lol I've been on here today and I think I'm figuring it out slowly, it will all work out.


Definitely! We'll get there eventually 

Moonwitchkitty- you're right. Pintrest is a great spot to get ideas. I always forget about checking there because I don't have one set up so, it escapes my mind lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, that tree sounds cool. can you post a picture?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> lizzie, that tree sounds cool. can you post a picture?


Took one last night but the lighting was horrible. Hope to decide on it's final location and get a better picture within the next few days.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> lizzie, that tree sounds cool. can you post a picture?


yes.. I'd love to see a pic too.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Still in the idea stage here. Will buy a few things but at least 50% will be homemade. Hope to begin to prepare a few items for their transformation but have a dinner to go to this evening so that may not happen.
> 
> Hubby brought home a 4ft tree that was taken off inventory where he works and was headed to the dumpster. It was originally a white fiber optic tree but over the years of being on display it turned to a grungy colored light beige. I had to rewire one of the LEDs but eventually got everything working. Unfortunately the grunge color is here to stay. I ran and grabbed one of those silver glitter LED skulls DT sold this year and speared it to the top of the tree and added bunches of black roses. I must say it has potential for a "corpsemas tree."  Thinking a tree skirt of creepy cloth would really make it look neat. And to my reaper, this is not my Halloween tree, so if your planning anything for it, feel free to go for it.
> 
> Transferring our wood flooring from Mother-in-law's basement to our house as soon as hubby get's home from work. Hoping to be ready to install it around the middle of December.


your rescue tree sounds like it's going to have a wonderful second life! I'm very curious what it looks like.. sounds beautiful


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im also in the idea stage. I have a few things that I'm hoping I can do, but it all depends on my charity shop luck. Since ive moved ( again lol) I dont know where the local one is, and if its any good etc. I live next to a really really good one before, that I could check often, but i think i will have to go into town for some now. 

Also Ive given my self a challenge of something I want to make for my victim, and I am really not sure how to lol. So working that out as well. My appartment still looks like it was turned upside down, with boxes and crap everywhere, but ive made a little workspace in the middle of it all, to do my projects hehe. Ive moved from the most urban inner city place to the most boring part of the subs lol. But Im counting on them to at least have like a christmas basar or something, with little old ladies' stuff that i can corrupt


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I made one more little project last night. Hopefully my husband will be able to mail my victim's gifts this week!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lizzyborden, can't wait to see your rescue tree. I have two white trees , one is only 2 years old and it already has that beige look, luckily I don't use it any more , totally switched themes but still you would think they would last longer than that. I guess it is bound for a yard sale and someone can rescue my old tree. I doubt they will do anything as cool with it as what your doing with yours !

ALKONOST, you don't have a pinterest? oh no, you must go make one now !!! lol I think it should be a law that everyone has a pinterest. be careful once you get started it's addicting ( I'm dead serious)

MWK, yes I use pinterest to its fullest. I got ideas for SR2 from there , other places too but mostly pinterest. I don't know what I did before it....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow some of you are on the ball. i havent even started.... except 2 project ideas and then im gonna go shopping and see if anything on the shelves just jumps out at me. probably wont get my vics gift out till closer to deadline since i live so stinking far from everything. sorry victim.... i'll make up for it (hopefully) in awesomeness galore.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I will be making a few things for my victim, but I did find some thrift items to revamp a little. Hopefully, I am staying within the realm of their likes. I have a good friend who pins a lot of that style to her Pinterest, so that helps.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Finished three projects for my victim today. Now covered in spray adhesive, hot glue, paint, and glitter. No real injuries to report, LOL.

I am not so sure about this Merry Reaper thing. My list of ideas seems so schizophrenic, alternating between Halloween and Christmas, and even something in-between. This is going to be one crazy package of gifts. Think I will wrap some in Christmas and some in Halloween wrappings, just to keep with the Merry Reaper theme. 

(I am having lots of fun, btw)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> lizzyborden, can't wait to see your rescue tree. I have two white trees , one is only 2 years old and it already has that beige look, luckily I don't use it any more , totally switched themes but still you would think they would last longer than that. I guess it is bound for a yard sale and someone can rescue my old tree. I doubt they will do anything as cool with it as what your doing with yours !


Well to be honest when my husband asked me if I wanted the tree and told me how it discolored, I was wondering about painting it. After I saw it, I thought the dingy look would be perfect for something creepy.  Planning to go to Dollar Tree Monday and hope I can find a few things to creep it up a bit more.

I finally got started on one of my gifts today but still have a long way to go on it. Just hoping my idea works out.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Finished three projects for my victim today. Now covered in spray glue, hot glue, paint, and glitter. No real injuries to report, LOL.
> 
> I am not so sure about this Merry Reaper thing. My list of ideas seems so schizophrenic, alternating between Halloween and Christmas, and even something in-between. This is going to be one crazy package of gifts. Think I will wrap some in Christmas and some in Halloween wrappings, just to keep with the Merry Reaper theme.
> 
> (I am having lots of fun, btw)


haha... sounds perfect to me!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love the Santa Hallorenescene ! He has a freaky old world look, I can dig it. I haven't done the first thing on my victims gifts because I'm still stuck. I think of an idea and then I decide no it's not what I really want or I can't pull it off appropriately . So that leaves me at the starting gate just chewing my cud. I'm even loosing sleep over this. I dream about their list and ideas, I'm only half asleep trying to suss out details and determine if it can be done. Is anyone else like this or I'm I just having a really tough time? lol


It's that disembodied voice in your head. Tell it to just whisper. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't wait to see all the gifts. my curiosity is peaked.
lizzy, I love trees. i'm still waiting to see yours. I have about 25 trees. many different colors. I grab them when I see them for around $2.00. I use them in my haunt sometimes to build forests like in my hansel and Gretel theme, the background in my western theme, xmas in my adamms style theme, or to put up for a maze. they make great walk throughs


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

show of hands who will be sending Teasers?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> show of hands who will be sending Teasers?


Sorry, can't tell anyone. Shhh.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

doing great with some items for my victim box is staring to fill up


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> It's that disembodied voice in your head. Tell it to just whisper. LOL.


LOL , if only I could. It's been yelling all day. I think PIB nailed it above, this thing has me so schizo.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> show of hands who will be sending Teasers?


Teasers? I can't even come up with a solid idea for a gift lol I come up with an idea , work out details then an hour or two later decided its a crap idea. I've gotta go read my victims list again ....


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

For my reaper... in my dislikes for xmas I put tree icicles (the kind that cats eat) and I realize I could've put tinsel instead because that's what I really meant. Who knows what I was thinkin'  I love all other icicles though. I have no idea why my cats like to eat that tinsel....must be a texture thing. Goofy kitties anyway lol.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Finished three projects for my victim today. Now covered in spray glue, hot glue, paint, and glitter. No real injuries to report, LOL.
> 
> I am not so sure about this Merry Reaper thing. My list of ideas seems so schizophrenic, alternating between Halloween and Christmas, and even something in-between. This is going to be one crazy package of gifts. Think I will wrap some in Christmas and some in Halloween wrappings, just to keep with the Merry Reaper theme.
> 
> (I am having lots of fun, btw)


I eagerly await my package!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm. I went to a local flee market today. Like a proper one with old ladies selling their things lol. My inner Hipster rejoiced, but refrained from carrying home piles of old retro crap, as I was on the look for things for my victim. I totally didnt find anything that came close to the ideas i had. So I bought this very steampunky lamp for meself instead lol. Tomorrow I will have to go into the city and roam the shops.








sorry its lying down.. apperently my computer skills are lost today as well lol.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> show of hands who will be sending Teasers?


. 

If everyone tells they are sending a teaser then it narrows down who it is from. Probably not a good idea to tell. But I do love teasers.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Hmm. I went to a local flee market today. Like a proper one with old ladies selling their things lol. My inner Hipster rejoiced, but refrained from carrying home piles of old retro crap, as I was on the look for things for my victim. I totally didnt find anything that came close to the ideas i had. So I bought this very steampunky lamp for meself instead lol. Tomorrow I will have to go into the city and roam the shops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it... very cool find. That's something I wouldn't have been able to resist either


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool find hollow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, love the lamp Hollow, very cool. But sorry you didn't find what you were looking for. 

I found some of what I was looking for to create. Need to locate the rest of it. I think it is kinda buried behind some other stuff. One idea I am kicking around am not sure what exactly I want it to be like. I might also need to research on pinterest. Also Etsy is great for ideas


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I love that lamp Hallows Eva ! I love love Steampunk. I see lots of possibilities with it, very cool.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim you box is slowly growing.!!  hope you love what I am making you 

side note I found some NBC ornaments for cheap Going to look lovely on my tree this year..


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I finally created a pinterest page. I can see how it could be very addicting. I added a few things but, now I must get busy on my victim's items  http://www.pinterest.com/audrabarbknecht/boards/


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> I finally created a pinterest page. I can see how it could be very addicting. I added a few things but, now I must get busy on my victim's items  http://www.pinterest.com/audrabarbknecht/boards/


Following you!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

me too. I kep out of Pinterest as long as I could, but thats over now. It really is so addictive. But Im finding it rather usefull. (= entertaining lol)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Hmm. I went to a local flee market today. Like a proper one with old ladies selling their things lol. My inner Hipster rejoiced, but refrained from carrying home piles of old retro crap, as I was on the look for things for my victim. I totally didnt find anything that came close to the ideas i had. So I bought this very steampunky lamp for meself instead lol. Tomorrow I will have to go into the city and roam the shops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this so very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Victim you box is slowly growing.!!  hope you love what I am making you
> 
> side note I found some NBC ornaments for cheap Going to look lovely on my tree this year..


cant wait to see them


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got to get ready for work. Not sure what time I'll be back on, we're doing our customer appreciation day today with a turkey dinner so we'll probably be open longer than usual for a Sunday. But, when I come back I'll be doing some more stalking, got stuff to do a couple of projects need some more ideas!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wishing I could've joined...but I am still peeking in to see what's going on in here from time to time! I saw these today online and thought of you guys  :


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh!!! I like!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got more goodies done today for you dear victim


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

We are so going to join in on this next year, it seems like such fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim your box is looking so good i could shipp monday but i think i will wait a bit longer and fill it to the brim  hehe


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

got lots done today.. need to find a box to put all the goodies in the one i had has proven to be too small


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

What's a teaser?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't do much today.  But did watch Brave, Hotel Transylvania & Oz the Great & Powerful. Going to Webster Flea Market tomorrow morning.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What's a teaser?


card or random small item a reaper sends his or her victim to get them amped up about the reaping....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Had family stuff to do today so didn't get to work on anything. 

Received bad news of good friend's passing this evening. He was like a second father to us and just last evening he told my hubby how he was looking forward to his upcoming heart surgery. I guess we just never know when our time will come.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry to hear about your friend lizzie


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> Wow - Cool Santa. I'll have to post a pic of the one I found. I've got to get him out next week. He's a black Santa and very cool looking. My son is african/american so I thought it was a great find for him.
> 
> I love the old Santa's like that. VIctorian, "Old Country" (like Germany etc...). Love all of the robes from all of the places around the world.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What's a teaser?


Really? I know better. Lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What's a teaser?


I don't really know if this conversation is appropriate for this forum but here goes....Okay there are "good" girls and "bad" girls. Sometimes the bad girls do naughty things to lead a boy on and make him think he will get reaped (not raped) . Turns out he really is a victim. This behavior is called teasing therefore brandishing the female with the title of Teaser or Tease for short. I hope this answered your question.

Oh snap....I think you may have been referring to the teases we present to some victim's during these gift exchanges. Such as an anonymous note or partial photo sent in the mail, or a non-distinguishable photo posted on here showing a small portion of their gift. If this is what you were referring to please disregard my previous description.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I don't really know if this conversation is appropriate for this forum but here goes....Okay there are "good" girls and "bad" girls. Sometimes the bad girls do naughty things to lead a boy on and make him think he will get reaped (not raped) . Turns out he really is a victim. This behavior is called teasing therefore brandishing the female with the title of Teaser or Tease for short. I hope this answered your question.
> 
> Oh snap....I think you may have been referring to the teases we present to some victim's during these gift exchanges. Such as an anonymous note or partial photo sent in the mail, or a non-distinguishable photo posted on here showing a small portion of their gift. If this is what you were referring to please disregard my previous description.


oh my.. hahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchy, those reapers are so cute.
lizzie, sorry to hear of your friends passing.
nhh, I would love to see your black santa. I've thought maybe I could use this santa as a wizard if and when I do a medieval year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

feeling sick, so dear victim I wont be handling anything today  hopefully sometime this week


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*HIJACK*

We have had some of you wander over to the Christmas Forum and it has been great seeing you there. We just started sign ups for the Christmas Card Exchange and I know a lot of you love doing the card exchanges. If you are not a current member at CFC you may still join and participate if you meet the minimum post requirement. http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=4179

We now return you to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> feeling sick, so dear victim I wont be handling anything today  hopefully sometime this week



feel better sweetie


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzie, so sorry for your loss. 
Moonwitchkitty, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, I am so sorry for your loss! 


Feel better MWK!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ack that page is too bright 
thank you guys im off to bed pleasant screams i mean dreams


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizzy i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitch, I hope you feel better. rest and maybe the morning will be good.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim I I have not forgotten you . Doing more brain storming on goodies for you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Scored some bubble wrap at work, add a few more things and dear victim your box may ship this week whoot


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoot, I can't wait. please post pictures dear victim, whoever you are.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm - now what was I supposed to be doing???


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wanted to give this an edit/tweak.
We are also big Christmas decorators! Since I was born on Dec 13th I think having my first few weeks of life surrounded by beautiful lights, decorations and joyous music really affected me. 
We have a Mr. Christmas lightshow that we use in the front yard. Besides the 2 styles of music it came with we also play a mix of Christmas Carols on an mp3 for the lights to dance to (one being the dogs barking jingle bells! LOL).
I am very big on lights! Am already quite frustrated this year because need green light strings and our walmart has nary a one. grrr Am going to check out kmart first chance I get. Those are the 2 big stores in our area. We live at least 40min or more from any real city.
Our tree is very eclectic with ornaments we've collected on trips and things from our kids, family and friends. We cherish the memories they give every year.
I love classic Christmas. Victorian/Dickens and that time period, holly, poinsettias, snowflakes, plaid, music related things, green and red, more gold than silver. Irish, Polish, English, Scottish items are great. Very hard to find Polish, we also both have some German heritage, almost forgot.
Dislikes are few but anything with that simpering smile will get passed on to another home, be it our family or a victim. Oh and odd colors, pretty but don't work for me.
I welcome a Christmas reaping and would be fun and something new if my Reaper wants. Go For It! 

Val
My pinterest http://www.pinterest.com/valeriemcburney/



IshWitch said:


> We decorate inside and out for a party and a backyard haunt. I always need things to fill the yard because it is 50ft x 120ft with a 20x30ft (at least) graveyard at one end.
> Hmmm...not sure what our party theme will be next year...
> ButI love classic/traditional Halloween
> Anything that adds to spooky ambiance, gothic feel, lighting. Candles are fine, especially citronella for outside.
> ...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Scored some bubble wrap at work, add a few more things and dear victim your box may ship this week whoot



 OMG!!! I bow to your greatness! (and the speed at which you Reap...Wow-za!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG!!! I bow to your greatness! (and the speed at which you Reap...Wow-za!)


Lol just good at multi tasking lol and there is something in side that smells amazing my dog keeps eyeing the box lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

As long as he is only eying it, not MOUTH-ing it  

I'm on my way to the city center, because my local shops had flipping nowt of what I wanted for my Vic. Also I find myself very challenged on the whole sending this time. I have lots of bubble wrap from the moving, but still my idea may not survive.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh dont get me wrong, i love dean.... hes hilarious.. but sam... oh boy. he just does it for me. i dont know what it is, but hes hot! dean is too... just not on the same scale for me... and cas is just freakin adorable with all his confused human antics.
> 
> dog dean afternoon made me laugh when he started barking at the mailman. good stuff!


I'm a total Dean girl!!! Love him!
Sam is okay but love Cas just about as much as Dean! 
We are 2 seasons behind and am loving catching up. I had stopped watching when they said it was the last season because I didn't want it to end! But then they extended it and we are watching a couple eps at a time at least once a week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Maybe my victim will get a thanksgiving reap haha


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have an s2 and hubby has an s3. My contract is up in April so will probably upgrade, but I LOOOOOVE my cell! 
Get a "Trident" case Mariposa!!!
I'm a dropper, camera, phone, pens, you name it, I've dropped it and broken it. But this case is amazing! I've dropped my cell on concrete! It saves it every time!
Only drawback is that it makes the phone bulkier, but I can live with that. 



mariposa0283 said:


> i never leave home but when i do, i dont know how the hell i would have managed this long without my smart phone. it took me a year of debating with myself if i wanted or needed one or not... and eventually i won and got one. granted they're fragile and thats aggravating (im on my 3rd s3 since april) but they're so handy to have. leave home and get yourself lost in the city you're unfamiliar with? well, your smart phone will find your way for you! out at walmart and see something you want but dont know if its cheaper on amazon? check your amazon app! no more putting it off till you get home, only to forget to check and then when you go back its not there anymore and amazon wants $30 more for the same item... i love my phone. how did people exist without all this fancy pants technology?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Lizzie. 
Eva, would love to see pics of your area and shops.
Bethany, how was the flea market? Haven't been there in ages and need to go!
I haven't been on CFC in ages (coughyearscoughcough) and need to get back to it. Life really gets in the way!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> I have an s2 and hubby has an s3. My contract is up in April so will probably upgrade, but I LOOOOOVE my cell!
> Get a "Trident" case Mariposa!!!
> I'm a dropper, camera, phone, pens, you name it, I've dropped it and broken it. But this case is amazing! I've dropped my cell on concrete! It saves it every time!
> Only drawback is that it makes the phone bulkier, but I can live with that.


only reason it broke the first time is because it had no case at all on it and it landed right on the freaking corner. i was pissed! second time i dropped it face down in my gravel driveway... no case was going to save that screen. ive dropped it numerous times from the top of the shower, from waist height and chest height and it doesnt break with the cases i put on it. only when its inevitably going to break. 

i did get this case in the mail yesterday. i kind of love it.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got a teaser card today !!!!! i so love the card
thank you merry santacat reaper!!!!!! i will post pic as soon as they get off the camera.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

mariposa0283 said:


> only reason it broke the first time is because it had no case at all on it and it landed right on the freaking corner. i was pissed! second time i dropped it face down in my gravel driveway... no case was going to save that screen. ive dropped it numerous times from the top of the shower, from waist height and chest height and it doesnt break with the cases i put on it. only when its inevitably going to break.
> 
> i did get this case in the mail yesterday. i kind of love it.


That is awesome! My hubby would love that!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hallowmas said:


> i got a teaser card today !!!!! i so love the card
> thank you merry santacat reaper!!!!!! i will post pic as soon as they get off the camera.


I want to see pictures so tell whoever is sitting on your camera to get off it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got all my crafty stuff out and set it on the table. I was still plinking an idea around in my head so I did a little research on the computer for inspiration. Then this semi truck drove by and apparently hit me broadside on my sofa because it feels like my head is splitting open. But I just looked and I am not bleeding so I have to guess migraine instead. No crafty stuff today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jw feel better I hate getting those


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

that would be one of my cats


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

JustWhisper said:


> I want to see pictures so tell whoever is sitting on your camera to get off it.


that would be on e of my cats


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

uuh someone got a teaser. we wanna seeee! Oh headaches are nasty, feel better soon.

So i went to the city.. and it kinda got out of hand. I ended up reaping myself i guess lol. This whole new interest in christmas items, that i never had, sorta took over lol. 

But see what i also found!!! Amongst all the christmas stuff theese FROGS obviously ment for the tree! what the.. (I bought them of course)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Playing with acetone and gun bluing today


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Playing with acetone and gun bluing today



 Ooooo....I love acetone! It is amazing stuff!  (I also like big magic markers and racing fuel....I have issues...)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We should get together sometime and compare notes


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kinda quiet


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Bethany said:


> LOL Ladies! I have plenty of Christmas stuff too! I collect Hallmark & Heirloom cat ornaments - my tree is done in about 95% cats. That % is gonna change this year as I'm going to try to find or make me some MINION ornaments! I also have glass ornaments from YEARS ago in blue, white & silver (antique now I'm sure)
> Lots of Christmas plush too!!


Our tree has a LOT of birds! I collect Hallmark ornaments and especially the bird series. We also have lighthouses, hubby loves them and cardinals. I love birds in general but am particularly fond of owls, chickadees, robins and wrens. 
I could probably decorate 2 houses in Christmas indoor Christmas, love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my dear victim Jack has giving me the Thumbs up that your box is exceptable to ship so in the mail it will go tommorow


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love those froggies. Just too adorable.

We only have one tree (live) due mostly to lack of space. I tried having 2 but it was not really beneficial. I change the color theme each year so i have many sets of a single color ornaments (red, pink, purple, blue, etc). So one year I may do red and white, the next maybe pink and black, etc. I also have a box of all the children's ornaments we collected while they were growing up. Most of the ornaments I use now are simple shapes like balls, teardrops, or candies. I would like to add more shapes like birds, cats, stars. If I have more room for ornament storage I would also like to have a set of very elegant jeweled, laced, antiqued type ornaments in a variety of rich tones of purples, gold, burgundies, rose, black...

I have to laugh at those of you that hopped over to CFC and then came back and complained about the stark white page. I have to assume that the only website you ever visit is HF since the most commonly used background color on websites is.....you guessed it....WHITE! YouTube, google, Yahoo, ebay, facebook...they all use a white background. So put on your sunglasses and come join us on the bright side. We actually have cocoa to go with the cookies.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow way ahead of me  looking great guys


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, way ahead of me too,,, better get busy!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ill be able to work more this weekend i dont want to send my Victim Cooties


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> ill be able to work more this weekend i dont want to send my Victim Cooties


We appreciate you not giving us moonwitchkittycooties. LOL. I hope you are feeling much better by this weekend...Or sooner.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cute frogs halloeva.
saki, forget the box, i'm not going to get it anyway, I love your décor. very bright and shiny. I like shiny stuff. and jack rocks. just joking about the box. I can't wait to see it. saki is a delight to have as a reaper
nhh, posting a picture of your black santa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> cute frogs halloeva.
> saki, forget the box, i'm not going to get it anyway, I love your décor. very bright and shiny. I like shiny stuff. and jack rocks. just joking about the box. I can't wait to see it. saki is a delight to have as a reaper
> nhh, posting a picture of your black santa


thanks sweetie the tree and house is not done yet but i do love how it is looking for sure  i will post pics in the NBC thread i have when all together.  
Now hopefully my victim will love all the goodies coming there way


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, if they don't like them, they can pass them on over to me.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

For those who have a mini tree here is a fun project that I did years ago and used for several years. Need to do it again!

Collect the mini ornaments, mine were mostly all Hallmark but any will work.
Attach earring hooks onto them to hang on the tree (can get them by the bag in craft/jewelry sections of Walmart, Hobbie Lobbie, etc).
Decorate your tree.
Wake up and get ready for the day then pick 2 ornaments that match your clothes or mood and wear them that day.
They don't have to be the same but they are in the holiday spirit and it is a lot of fun to do!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

uugh.. who's passing around the colds? I didn't think I could catch a cold through the computer screen but, I sure did  I hope I find myself with energy tomorrow to get some things done for my victim. I've received a couple of things I ordered but, I need to get my butt busy on the projects. I haven't forgotten about you dear victim.. no way, no how. I'll be getting back to work on your gifts soon


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> For those who have a mini tree here is a fun project that I did years ago and used for several years. Need to do it again!
> 
> Collect the mini ornaments, mine were mostly all Hallmark but any will work.
> Attach earring hooks onto them to hang on the tree (can get them by the bag in craft/jewelry sections of Walmart, Hobbie Lobbie, etc).
> ...


What a cute idea!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Our tree has a LOT of birds! I collect Hallmark ornaments and especially the bird series. We also have lighthouses, hubby loves them and cardinals. I love birds in general but am particularly fond of owls, chickadees, robins and wrens.
> I could probably decorate 2 houses in Christmas indoor Christmas, love it!


Ishwitch... I have quite a few bird decorations on my tree as well. Maybe we could swap pics of our trees  Actually, I'd love to see a pic of everyone's trees. That might be fun to post on here while we kill time


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ish, I like your tree idea too. 
alkonost, I would love to see trees too. we're still waiting on a tree someone promised to post. hehem, you know who your are.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i did buy the first something for my victim yetserday. hoping that when i go shopping next week i can find some stuff to suit his/her likes list. considering s/he probably already has everything they want or need... i dont imagine ill be blowing anyone away with this reaping.... unless the project i have planned pans out. then just maybe s/he'll be happy.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

*Tree*

Wow I was lucky to have one in my cell! This is last year, I have the house decorated for Thanksgiving right now and am still putting away Halloween. We don't put up Christmas until the weekend after Tday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim your goodie box is with me and getting shipped today whoot


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Wow I was lucky to have one in my cell! This is last year, I have the house decorated for Thanksgiving right now and am still putting away Halloween. We don't put up Christmas until the weekend after Tday.


Sorry Ishwitch... I don't see your pic.  Wonder if it's on my end


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Wow I was lucky to have one in my cell! This is last year, I have the house decorated for Thanksgiving right now and am still putting away Halloween. We don't put up Christmas until the weekend after Tday.


We don't put ours up until after Tday either so, it'll be a bit until my pic is posted too. Maybe we'll be lucky enough to get some pics from peeps that do put it up early though


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Is anyone else like me??? You "put things away" and then....you can't find them? Dang it....Oh Victim...I am impossibly idiotic when it comes to organization.....but be assured, I will find it soon....(or tear my whole house apart trying....)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim your box is on the dock waiting for ups man . So the look out for brown truck starts now whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Is anyone else like me??? You "put things away" and then....you can't find them? Dang it....Oh Victim...I am impossibly idiotic when it comes to organization.....but be assured, I will find it soon....(or tear my whole house apart trying....)


I bought a new cabnit to organize my crafts 3 months ago and still can not find stuff lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> uugh.. who's passing around the colds? I didn't think I could catch a cold through the computer screen but, I sure did


DUH.....why do think it is called a COMPUTER virus? LOL. I hope you are feeling better soon. Colds and flu are terrible. I had them each once and that was plenty for my lifetime. I will stick to being miserable with allergies and sinus problems when they come along.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am very good at that, Pumpkin 5 way to dog gone much,


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Is anyone else like me??? You "put things away" and then....you can't find them? Dang it....Oh Victim...I am impossibly idiotic when it comes to organization.....but be assured, I will find it soon....(or tear my whole house apart trying....)


I'm the same way. Currently in the middle of a project and looking for the supplies to finish it!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Although, I am finding some things that I forgot I had


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Wow I was lucky to have one in my cell! This is last year, I have the house decorated for Thanksgiving right now and am still putting away Halloween. We don't put up Christmas until the weekend after Tday.


Well that sux, I had 2 pics with this post, where did they go? I'll try again.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I got up at 7 today, Had a scratchy throat and took some tylenol, plain old tylenol! felt sleepy so went back to bed and slept for 5 more hours!
Granted I haven't had a good nights sleep for 3 weeks now because the cut on my leg hurt, no matter how I positioned it, but still! Wow!
Oh my gosh! If Saki's gift is coming to me that will be so exciting!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Trying again, hope they make it this time


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

soooo...is there a trick to finding posts via the search engine?

I've tried stalking my victim that way, and it pulls up threads that they've posted in, but those threads are huge, so that doesn't help me at all. Is there a way to find only posts by them?

I'd like to see if they've updated their list at all, or if they've mentioned likes/dislikes in other threads...or maybe even mentioned things that they already have.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I tried the search engine too and you are exactly right, a needle in a haystack!
Sorry about pics being sideways but unless I take them sideways on my cell they won't come up straight. It's a 9 ft tree! LOL can't squeeze it into a sideways pic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you might try going to there page and clicking on find latest post that might help some


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*cry*

OK, I have combed this thread from beginning, to 15 pages deep, and can't find if my victim posted a list here too, or not. I have the list from Bethene of course, but I wonder if there are updates. 

*presses face against computer screen like a sad puppy dog in a pet store window* 



DOHH!!!

I just found out how to find only one person's posts. 

When you click their name, it gives an option to see what they've posted. Yay! I actually found another list this way, woohoo!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Is anyone else like me??? You "put things away" and then....you can't find them? Dang it....Oh Victim...I am impossibly idiotic when it comes to organization.....but be assured, I will find it soon....(or tear my whole house apart trying....)


guilty! i used to be so organized then my brother and his family stayed with me. they all moved out except my brother is still sleeping here and my crafting stuff is in his room so when i go to put stuff away i just toss it in there instead of really putting it away where it belongs.... my house is a mess but i at least know where most of my crap was before their stuff took over all my space lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found a couple of things at Michaels to use to make gifts for my victim! whoo hoo!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Trying again, hope they make it this time


Your tree is gorgeous, ishwitch! I have the same vintage blown glass topper you have too. You also load your tree like I do. My family laughs at me because I fill every little spot on my tree to the point you can hardly tell it's even a tree


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Buggar! My hubby picked up some Ferrero Rocher for me and my cold won't let me taste them.. that's not fair  Guess I'll have to try and save them for when I have my tastebuds back...ppff! I sooo love the white ones


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So dear victim you will have to tell me if your goodie box smells like pumpkin spice when you get it


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Add me to the poorly organized list. What's more, I hate being unorganized! I need one totally kid-free work-free (internet-free, haha) week, and I could get it all under control!

I had set something aside for my SR that I've had for awhile, but never used. It wasn't terribly important, but it might have been well received. Guess what I found when I was putting away my decorations after Halloween?  Yeah, I definitely need to get organized!

I started a "reaper box", as some others mentioned in this thread. It's just clearance and thrift stuff that I find at really good prices. I have two things that I plan on giving from the box, but I think that's all so far.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

.........still looking.......dang it......WHERE DID I PUT IT??? I confound myself....and then my wonderful husband chimes in with...."if you threw half that stuff away...you'd know where things are"..... Is it mean to punch him in his sleep? I am kidding, but he is the polar opposite of me....Mr. Organized and he HATES clutter. It's a miracle we have been together 20 years and don't hate each other, because all creative people know..."Clutter is our friend".


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I gone into paiting mode  yay! This is by far my fav part of the reaper, appart from the bit where the victim gets their things. I have to admit ive been rather depressed, because I didnt think any of my ideas would work. I know Ive said it before, but I really wasnt born to be good with crafts lol. I LIKE doing it, i have great fun, but it does tend to look like something a small child made. Be that as it may, Im hoping my victim will still like -or pretend to like, what ive made just now.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> I gone into paiting mode  yay! This is by far my fav part of the reaper, appart from the bit where the victim gets their things. I have to admit ive been rather depressed, because I didnt think any of my ideas would work. I know Ive said it before, but I really wasnt born to be good with crafts lol. I LIKE doing it, i have great fun, but it does tend to look like something a small child made. Be that as it may, Im hoping my victim will still like -or pretend to like, what ive made just now.


Hhhmmm, sounds like it would fit right in with a Twisted Xmas to me


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva i know how you feel this is the first year I have ever gotten excited about Xmas.
I did buy some NBC , and Villain ornaments 
feeling better but not there yet. think i will work on goodies tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was getting ready to work on something, got it started, and do not like what it looks like, need to get to the store and get something different, have part of the stuff for it good, just do not like one part of it! sigh, here I thought I could work on it! have some stuff gathered together, will need to get busy !


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Following along here. Pumpkin5 I too misplace stuff all the time. The condition the house is in right now does not help. Friday we are emptying the 2nd (& Last) storage unit. It is smaller & we are putting most of the stuff on the screened in porch. I need to get my cake pans from a friends house so I can put those away & then everything else. i am going to label all the drawers and what is in them. 
Little unhappy as I've misplaced the Christmas tree.  It is only 4 1/2 ft tall, but I hope to find it so we can put it up after Thanksgiving. 

Can't wait to see everyone's reaps! Will post pics of my 2 rooms of boxes I have to sort out & the garage that I also need to go through.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a project in mind for my victim but I needed a small box like the size of a jewelry box or smaller to make it. Not wanting to have to scour thrift stores trying to find one for less than an arm and a leg I had about given up on the idea. I was taking out the trash today and while emptying the can in the den, which is all paper trash, a small box my husband had thrown away tumbled out. It was not quite as nice as I had in mind but still almost prefect. Wonders never cease. Now I am excited to start on the project.

Ishwitch, what a gorgeous tree. Brilliant job.

Pumpkin5, I punch my husband all the time...he snores. But he sleeps right through me punching him. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ishwitch, that is a gorgeous tree. thanks for posting it. will you be doing similar this year? I am beginning to get in a festive mood.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am ex ited to see everyone's pics. Remmber victims please post pics so your reaper knows you got your gift. So we all get to see your goodies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will start a thread for the pictures soon, it will easier to find then.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest victim. I found the PERFECT item in a thrift store today. It is now in your box waiting for its "accessories". Yeah!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh heck - people are starting to ship already??? Much more on the ball than I !!! I did find something I liked for my Vic at the Salvation Army last night. Hope they like it! 

I have to go back....I saw a giant nutcracker / rocking horse that I regret not getting when I saw it! I sure hope it's still there after work, I keep thinking about it!! But that's for ME.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ohI bought some candy for my victim. And then I accidently ate it. And then I bought some more. Now i really want to eat it...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I have a box that will work now. Just have to wrestle it away from my husband, who just had something mailed in it. Also need to spray paint one item...but it is raining and will be for several days.  But that's OK, there's plenty of time, and some other projects might materialize in the meantime.

Oh, and on the disorganized front, I had to go to Michaels yesterday to buy another supply that I am certain I have on hand to use, but can't find anywhere...

Can't wait to see the photos start coming in.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay! That thing I was looking for? I found it! Woo Hoo! Now to just come up with the other things for my victim....this thing I found is sort of like the perfect "teaser" gift. Going to be shipped out tomorrow.... But the main thing won't be shipped until closer to the deadline, I just ordered two things today that I should have next week. But at least my victim will know he/she is in my thoughts and that I am plotting....deviously plotting.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> ohI bought some candy for my victim. And then I accidently ate it. And then I bought some more. Now i really want to eat it...


oh my god, if its chocolate i really hope im your victim! you danes know how to make chocolate!


----------



## stalking (Aug 30, 2013)

So you may have wondered where I was.... Fear not my pretties, I have been in the shadows... scheming, plotting, waiting....


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh my god, if its chocolate i really hope im your victim! you danes know how to make chocolate!


we really really do. And it .. well it WAS chocolate


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

stalking said:


> So you may have wondered where I was.... Fear not my pretties, I have been in the shadows... scheming, plotting, waiting....


...stalking?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

How cool dear victim you are going to recive my package next wednesday right be fore thanksgiving


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

might ship out next week or i may make you sweat until after Turkey day
decisions decisions


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> we really really do. And it .. well it WAS chocolate


ooooh i want some!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitch, that is an evil santa


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

off of Rare Exports once you get past the subtitles it is a awesome movie!! it has Krampus


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, I am way behind. I do have a few things ready, and several things to make, but need to get busy working on them. Need pay day to buy something I need.. I have been busy with things here in the house, but I have to get cracking!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> ohI bought some candy for my victim. And then I accidently ate it. And then I bought some more. Now i really want to eat it...


You are so bad. You do that every time. Now StOp eating my chocolates. 


I did get to work on one item today. I really have no idea what I am doing. I found something in a box in my attic and I said to myself, "I bet I can make this into something really cool and creepy". So I kinda sorta did. But it is not much fun by itself. So now I have to think of things to make to go with it. I am just not sure what to do with this and may scrap the whole idea. I need my daughter's input. She will fix it in a jiffy.

I had to do a little experimenting before I could work on my "box" project. Now i should be able to jump in on that tomorrow.

Is there a such thing as a good glue gun any more? Every one I have bought recently constantly pukes up it's guts while it is sitting idly waiting for me to use it. Then it takes forever to get the glue to come out. I have tried pulling the glue stick out a little bit after each use and then I have to push it back in each time I go to squeeze the trigger. It does help a bit but is a pain to remember and if my hands are full it is not possible. I loose so much hot glue that way and it really irritates me. I just bought another one and it is worse than the old one. My original glue gun I bought in 1988 was amazing. I never had any problems until about 2 years ago. It started oozing glue. So I replaced it. Bad idea. But that dang thing lasted 25 years.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think they make anything like they used to JW. 

I got off to a good start with my SR gift but now I'm spinning my wheels. Really need to do some shopping and we're having bad weather now so I'll have to wait a day or so to go get supplies. Guess I'll do some brain storming on the next project to make for "The Box"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to affordables, and they had a box of four jester ornaments. $0.75. they are so dang cute. they have x for eyes. seems to make them kinda halloweeny. that and the fact they are clowns,


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> I went to affordables, and they had a box of four jester ornaments. $0.75. they are so dang cute. they have x for eyes. seems to make them kinda halloweeny. that and the fact they are clowns,


I don't recall if I've ever seen jester ornaments. They sound adorable. I'd love to see a pic


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Hallo, would love to see a picture of them, and they are right up your alley, jester girl!!! 
Hope I can get some work done on the gifts, but first on the agenda today is a trip to the vet


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, they are clowns. I don't know why I wrote jesters and clowns in my previous post.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hallo those remind me of clowns . Kinda creepy but I think all clowns are . Lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Enlighten the Dane please.. Are jester and Clowns not the same thing, just different words?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Peeking in and waving Hello at everyone. Was hoping to see some pics, but I see that there is still some time to go until the shipping date. I will just have to be patient. So wish I had the time to play along with this one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a jester is more along this line.......................a clown is along this line..............................................then there's the mime
   
and let's not forget the pierrot

jester/joker/fool...pretty much the same look


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> yes, they are clowns. I don't know why I wrote jesters and clowns in my previous post.


Very cute.. nice fine, Hallorenescene!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hallorene, those clown ornaments are super cute. I've never seen any like that before either.

JW, I ran into the same thing regarding glue guns. This year, I dropped and broke the one I had forever. This new one is terrible, and sounds exactly like you describe. Your projects sound so mysterious...can't wait to see what someone gets from you.

Eva, I like dark chocolate. 

Worked on a couple of my gifts last night. Waiting for a break in the rain so I can spray paint something today. Guess what color I will paint it?!?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> a jester is more along this line


Was just thinking... a jester hat topper for your tree might be really cute


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Hallorene, those clown ornaments are super cute. I've never seen any like that before either.
> 
> JW, I ran into the same thing regarding glue guns. This year, I dropped and broke the one I had forever. This new one is terrible, and sounds exactly like you describe. Your projects sound so mysterious...can't wait to see what someone gets from you.
> 
> ...


uuhhh.... hot pink?  lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Hallorene, those clown ornaments are super cute. I've never seen any like that before either.
> 
> JW, I ran into the same thing regarding glue guns. This year, I dropped and broke the one I had forever. This new one is terrible, and sounds exactly like you describe. Your projects sound so mysterious...can't wait to see what someone gets from you.
> 
> ...


uuhhh.... hot pink?  lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

lol... ok ok black!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> uuhhh.... hot pink?  lol


no idea why this posted twice... clearly i haven't had my coffee yet


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah, i see. A jester is also called A Fool yes? He would be hanging around the kings court, and entertain him, according to fairytales?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Enlighten the Dane please.. Are jester and Clowns not the same thing, just different words?


You are correct. The jester was like a clown in the Kings court. His job was to entertain them. A clown is just a more ridiculous modern, scary version of the jester. LOL.



Paint It Black said:


> Hallorene, those clown ornaments are super cute. I've never seen any like that before either.
> 
> JW, I ran into the same thing regarding glue guns. This year, I dropped and broke the one I had forever. This new one is terrible, and sounds exactly like you describe. Your projects sound so mysterious...can't wait to see what someone gets from you.
> 
> ...


I was going to guess lime green, but I may be off a little here.

I have to run errands today so while I am out I may peek around for a better box. But at least I still have this one if I can't find what I really wanted.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I will guess black and white
a jester hat would look very cute on top of my tree
and yes, the jesters were there to entertain the king, but a lot of times they were very clever, they would ridicule the king in their jesters.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love those ornaments Hallo!!! Very different, will look great on your tree,,!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhhhh.....first little gift out to my victim today..... I am so glad to have gotten it mailed....kind of takes the pressure off. Now, I have to finish the next teaser and get the big gift ready.....I feel just like one of Santa's helpers....of course I have a skull face though...not quite what Clement Moore had in mind.....


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My projects are done but I've been busy battling my daughter's head lice that she picked up at school. I've had my school nurse check me twice because I'm super paranoid. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> My projects are done but I've been busy battling my daughter's head lice that she picked up at school. I've had my school nurse check me twice because I'm super paranoid. LOL


OMG when my boys were little i battled that so many times good thing they were boys i shaved there heads that stuff is awful


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

now my head itches lol


so someone brought to my attention the harry potter stamps sold at usps.... dear reaper thingy... PLEASE! i want them. and the envelopes. lol 

actually going in on monday to see if my local PO has them, but if not i gotta buy them online and pay for the shipping, unless they can order them for me. heres hoping! i have to get my hands on these things.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Having five kids I surprisingly didn't have too much trouble with that over the years, but the two times that I did were a PITA! The first time was about 13 years ago and the kids picked it up at a friend's house when she had her granddaughter over. They found out that she had it and called me and I washed and dried about everything and shampooed all the kids and thought that I had it. Went back for a visit, when we got home I got another call that she still had it. Went through the whole process again (PITA, I was pregnant with #5 at the time). Found out later that when my friend had her granddaughter they were doing everything to get rid of it but when she went home to her mother all that was being done was head being shampooed. She wasn't washing bedding, towels or clothes or spraying her carpets or anything! I felt sorry for that kid. If the mother had taken care of it right in the first place she wouldn't have had to go thru that for weeks!
The last time we had it was about 4 yrs ago, the youngest (she missed it the first time) picked it up at a sleepover. I found that the shampoos weren't working (resistance build up I think) and had to search for other alternatives. I ended up using the Nutragena T-gel and conditioner laced with tea tree oil. Worked very well on my daughter and she has super thick hair. The boys were glad it was summer because I buzzed both of their heads to be sure that they hadn't gotten it too


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Whoo Hoo! I did put some real clothes on and went shopping. I checked at several thrift stores for the box I wanted. No luck. Stopped at Hobby Lobby for something. They had everything 50% off including boxes. That made the little box I bought half the price of the one I originally saw at the thrift store and did not buy. Now I am sooooo glad because the one I got is even nicer.

Now I just need to STOP buying stuff for my victim. Every time I go into a thrift store I see some little thing that I think they will like. 

I just keep getting more and more angry at stores that sell holiday items. Of course we all know that stores like Hobby Lobby had their Christmas stuff out in Sept. I was shocked to hear a clerk tell someone today that next week they will start moving out their Christmas stuff to put spring in. As I was walking away I almost ran into a HUGE display loaded with mardi gras decor. REALLY? SERIOUSLY? What are people suppose to do that actually celebrate Halloween in Oct, Chrismtas in Dec, Easter in ......well......whenever easter is, and so on? If you don't buy early you don't buy at all. Mind you I love being able to start my projects early. But they make you plan way ahead leaving no room for last minute decorative add ons and heaven help you if a set of lights burn out and need replaced.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting excited to see what everyone has created.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oooh i actually finally had an idea that I think my victim will love. Well.. Depending on how hard it turns out to actually be, making it haha.. I'm very exited, but I'm not sure I have time to get materials till Monday. In the meantime I will paint things for ME lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my daughter never got head lice. she did however get pink eye once. guess we were lucky


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am very thankful my daughter never got lice or pink eye. She did have her apendicts burst in 4th grade & walk around for 10 days with it burst, After a visit to the ER! Luckily her body encapsulated all the stuff in a bubble. Could have been fatal. 

Like the clown ornaments Hallo! Cute! I believe that Books a Million has some Jesters hats!! 

Waiting anxiously to see everyone's gifts!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I am done. With everything. Gave up on the one project with aforementioned creepy air. Wasn't going to be do-able. But I love the box and am having a hard time actually parting with several items for my victim. I may be able to ship Sat or Mon. I hope they aren't disappointed that they are getting more Christmas than Halloween. I just couldn't find or didn't have what I felt they would use.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I had head lice once as a kid, and i remember it itching like hell. As an adult we used to have them in the kindergarden I worked in, all the time. Lucky for me, at the time i used lots of hairproducts, wax, spray etc, and lice really like their hair nice and clean, so I never had any. The leader of the kindergarden had them 5 times , they absolutly loved her hair apparently. They get resistant to all the poison shampoos tho, so combing trough the hair with conditioner and a lice-comb in the evening is the best cure, to get rid of all the eggs.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thought I'd check in as I've been off doing other things this week.  Thanks for the condolences concerning our dear friend. He will be greatly missed by many people.

The ideas for my victim's gifts are complete. I have all the supplies gathered and now just need to assemble everything and hope for the best. 

Went shopping two days this week (for me that's a record because I absolutely hate shopping). Took my mother-in-law to the mall and everything I was looking for was either out of stock or not in the right size. Attempted to grab some stuff at Dollar Tree but the one at the mall is small and cramped and doesn't have near the selection our local one has. So I left with absolutely nothing. 

Mom had the day off yesterday and we went to the outlet mall. I did find a pair of shoes for me and a Christmas present for someone else but that was it. My aunt had told her about a thrift store in a neighboring town so we stopped there too. Found my hubby a new pair of Crocs for $3 and a set of crystal votive holders for $1. The Crocs were the same ones I'd looked at earlier for $40. 

And I'm off for my third day of shopping. UUGH! Hubby has to work on his birthday and today is his only Saturday off for a month, we decided to make this his day. For our anniversary, we ate at a small Chinese restaurant in the town where I work and that's where he said he wants to go today. So we're planning on hitting thrift stores in two towns, looking at tile for our kitchen, visiting a few friends, doing some Christmas shopping and finishing the day off with a buffet of crab legs.

We were planning to go to Dollar Tree to pick up a few things but I got an email last evening with links to a 10% off coupon on Sunday the 24th only. Since it is to be really cold tomorrow, we may drive into town and take advantage of that too. Here is the link if anyone else is interested: DT coupon


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I got that coupon in my email too. Unfortunately I'm working tomorrow so won't be able to go use it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

We've been very lucky to not have lice with any of my three. My oldest had some friends in preschool get them, but luckily he didn't. He did however, pick up pinkeye there, twice! 

My middle son attends a private special school, and a couple of years ago, they had a breakout of pinworms, and thank GOODNESS he didn't get that!! 

However, all three wound up with Hand, Foot and Mouth disease from my 2 yr old who got it at his daycare center earlier this year. It's going around again, and I hope he doesn't pick it up for round two. It was awful! They had lice in his classroom several times, too, and pinkeye. I think his class has had more problems than any other I've ever seen. I was actually surprised (but glad) that he didn't wind up with lice. He has super curly, rather long hair usually.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> I had head lice once as a kid, and i remember it itching like hell. As an adult we used to have them in the kindergarden I worked in, all the time. Lucky for me, at the time i used lots of hairproducts, wax, spray etc, and lice really like their hair nice and clean, so I never had any. The leader of the kindergarden had them 5 times , they absolutly loved her hair apparently. They get resistant to all the poison shampoos tho, so combing trough the hair with conditioner and a lice-comb in the evening is the best cure, to get rid of all the eggs.


i know what you mean only had them once in grade school. until i got to High School, and it seemed i couldn't get rid of them, found out later why one of the girls i shared 2nd period with used to use my brush out of my backpack and put it back, tried all kinds of shampoo's. evently found out that she was using my stuff and bought her, her own brush. I was a little upset, but the girl didn't really have anything and I felt sorry for her. Organic Lice shampoo is what i used to finally get rid of the nasty little critters.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dearest victim. I hit seven thrift stores today. Only found one item that will work but It's a good one!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Take time for yourself and we look forward to you joining us the next SR


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


Kareena, I am sorry about your Uncle's death. It is nice that the service went well and that he has a lovely resting place.


I forgot to say I was almost done with the last gift, the box, and while gluing an item to the box with super glue I spilled a drop on the top and left a nasty little mar on the picture part. I am so sad. It didn't actually ruin the finished product but I have to say it was almost perfect before I messed it up. By perfect I mean it actually came out like the picture in my head, or at least the way the voices described it to me. So dear victim, I am sorry, but I hope you will still love it. Oh, then I broke it tonight while making a cardboard box to fit it in. Had to redo the piece that caused me to mess up the first time. Ugh!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so anyone got any gifts yet?
no whining, sorry to hear of your loss.
in grade school I had to sit next to a girl that had these scab looking things on her arms. when I woke up next morning, I had this scab looking thing on my leg. I didn't remember hurting myself. the next morning when I got dressed, I noticed the scab looking thing was quite a bit bigger. I was in a hurry for school, so I just blew it off. next morning when I got up, the thing was even bigger. I went and showed it to my mom. my mom and grandma said it was ring worm. they got some athletes foot medication and it cleared up. I told my mom it looked like some sores the girl had I sat by. she called the teacher, and the teacher talked to the parents. I still have a little pink scar from where it had been.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> so anyone got any gifts yet?


No. But I did get a cute little teaser today. I don't have a pic at the moment. I got the letter as I was pulling out of the driveway this a.m. and I just got home about 15 minutes ago. It has a cute picture of Krampus on it. I was so happy to see him lol while doing "research" for this reaping I have become enamored with Krampus and his evil ways ! I was just happy to get a teaser, it was my first, I'm no longer pure.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

disembodiedvoice, that is exciting news. doing a happy dance for you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

NOWHINING sorry for your loss I feel for you lady.. 

disembodiedvoice that is awesome news


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Just poppin' in here quick to say good morning! I'm feeling so much better and have a ton of things on my list to get done (victim included  ) Also, I just wanna say thanks for getting me addicted to Pinterest. You know who you are!  

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesday the brown truck will be makeing someones day yaaaaa


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Just poppin' in here quick to say good morning! I'm feeling so much better and have a ton of things on my list to get done (victim included  ) Also, I just wanna say thanks for getting me addicted to Pinterest. You know who you are!
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


no clue what you're talking about


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> no clue what you're talking about


MMHHMM.... yeah


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I actually made something on Saturday for my victim AND for a forum friend. Can't say who or what, but I am hoping when everything is finished, it comes out like I think it will. Won't know until Saturday.......fingers crossed! (What the hell, I'm crossing my toes too!)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Man, I just can't catch a break. I was all done. Then I wasn't. Then I was done again. So today I am doing one last check of my victim's list before I pack up the box. It would appear that somewhere in this jack-in-a-box I call a brain I got the list a little muddled. I ended up with several things almost in the box that were on the DO NOT LIKE list. Ackkkk!!!! I almost blew it. So I am working on a couple different things instead. One of them I have no idea how my victim will react. it is not on their Like or Dislike list. Mostly because it is not usually included in either traditional Christmas or Halloween decor. I hope they will think it is funny and will like it anyway. Now to go find my dremel, paint brushes, and carving knife.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Man, I just can't catch a break. I was all done. Then I wasn't. Then I was done again. So today I am doing one last check of my victim's list before I pack up the box. It would appear that somewhere in this jack-in-a-box I call a brain I got the list a little muddled. I ended up with several things almost in the box that were on the DO NOT LIKE list. Ackkkk!!!! I almost blew it. So I am working on a couple different things instead. One of them I have no idea how my victim will react. it is not on their Like or Dislike list. Mostly because it is not usually included in either traditional Christmas or Halloween decor. I hope they will think it is funny and will like it anyway. Now to go find my dremel, paint brushes, and carving knife.


I'm gonna guess that they'll love it... just a stab in the dark


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited for Wednesday. I hope my victim likes all the goodies can wait for u to get package


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

alkonost, I know who it's not going to. 
yeah, presents posted on wednessday, right victim?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh JW you are not sending me spiders are u!!!! 
I have a feeling more than one box will contain surprise elements that the victims just didn't know they really wanted  
My victim is also getting something that I'm quite worried about. Dear victim I made it totally in loving thoughts, remember that when you open it lol.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have made absolutely no progress on anything reaper-related this weekend. I did however find something in my stash from last year that I think will work well for my victim. 

We did take advantage of the Dollar Tree 10% off sale yesterday and bought a cartload.  I have a few who are hard to buy for so I make up baskets of shampoo, body wash and the like as that's something everyone can use. Bought a living room suite Saturday and thank goodness we are friends with the store owner 'cause she agreed to store it for a few months as I'm at least a month away from having the living room finished. 

Grandma goes to the Dr. today and since we're expecting snow tonight, I'll probably just settle myself in at the house and alternate between drywall and getting started on my reaper gift for the next few days.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> alkonost, I know who it's not too.
> yeah, presents posted on wednessday, right victim?


Yes please do please


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Since this is a small Reaper group (well, relatively) I hope everyone posts lots of pictures. It makes everything more better. I'll post one now....








(que the music from Jaws...) Duh-duh, duh-duh, duh-duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh-de-duhhhhhhh......


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

You know, the more I have to look at this cake plate, and I HAVE to because I love to, the more I am pretty sure I could find something to store inside that infamous platter of delight just to have an excuse to keep it on the counter all year long.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Aaaahhh, the cake plate is back!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ha ha! I just like to remind people...that "the cake plate".......is ever looming in the background....just waiting for us to let our guard down. And then............................................it pops back up...... Sort of like an old friend.....or a bad penny.....I never can make up my mind which one it is.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

NOWHINING, so sorry for your loss. Hope everyone else is feeling well. 

I had the flu last week. 2 flat tires, actually same tire two different nails, two days in a row. My father in law is not well and will probably pass in the next few days. It's not unexpected and it's been a tough few years for him it just sucks on the holidays. My mother in law pass at Christmas 2 years ago. I feel bad for my husband. I think all will be okay though.

I have staged and gathered everything I need. This weekend I plan to take one day to finish making a few things for my victim. Hope things stay fairly stable home wise so I can get through this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to send positive energy to all of you having some rough times right now. Sending lots of hugs too


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I may or may not send you a teaser, dear victim. If I find what I'd like to send.. then it's a possibility.....but, I still may change my mind. We shall see. You can never tell with me


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yes, what Saki said is right. ((HUGS)) to all my forum peeps that are experiencing sadness and loss and I wish you the strength to cope during your personal tragedies. And I offer you the sentiment that you are not alone, for we are sending you love and comfort in a big, orange and black bubble of Halloweeness.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

still trying to get the great pumpkin to take my teaser pictures off the camera.......
my kitty conundrum crossed over the rainbow bridge sunday 4:30am


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Seems like a lot of sad energy for many people in this little group. My thoughts go out to all of you.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

What a beautiful kitty, Hallowmas. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Harleyken (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5,
 I would be soooo worried if you actually get the cake server..... we probably wouldn't hear from you again........Oh, well....one never knows


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

My dang door bell rang while in the shower. I checked outside... nothing. I get the mail and notice there's a pink card in it. I missed my package  The card says he'll try again tomorrow. I've ordered a couple of things that are still on there way but, nothing I needed to sign for... so, I'm going to assume it was my reaper that sent this . We'll have to wait another day to find out


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Harleyken said:


> Pumpkin5,
> I would be soooo worried if you actually get the cake server..... we probably wouldn't hear from you again........Oh, well....one never knows



 I have that cake server....I thought you guys knew that. Saki gave it to me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That point where you Wounder will my victim like the goodies, did I put enough in box. Will they be a happy camper. Ok ups man get my box deliverd lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a little teaser today! Will try to get a picture of it up so! Got a Christmas card, and a haunt calendar! So cool, thank you reaper!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nhh said:


> NOWHINING, so sorry for your loss. Hope everyone else is feeling well.
> 
> I had the flu last week. 2 flat tires, actually same tire two different nails, two days in a row. My father in law is not well and will probably pass in the next few days. It's not unexpected and it's been a tough few years for him it just sucks on the holidays. My mother in law pass at Christmas 2 years ago. I feel bad for my husband. I think all will be okay though.
> 
> I have staged and gathered everything I need. This weekend I plan to take one day to finish making a few things for my victim. Hope things stay fairly stable home wise so I can get through this.


nhh, I hope the holidays are Happy & there is no passing until after. Lost my mother on Father's day in 1999. Felt sorry for my Dad, my husband and my 3 brother-in-laws. Was no way to spend Father's Day. 



hallowmas said:


> still trying to get the great pumpkin to take my teaser pictures off the camera.......
> my kitty conundrum crossed over the rainbow bridge sunday 4:30am
> View attachment 187248
> View attachment 187249


hallowmas, so sorry for your loss. brought tears to my eyes. I do love my kitties. 



Pumpkin5 said:


> I have that cake server....I thought you guys knew that. Saki gave it to me.


HEY!! Saki was supposed to do that for me!!  
I do have this:








Been busy trying to unpack & organize & Thanksgiving dinner here!! Yea!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a skeleton teaser today. Woohoooo my reaper is thinking of me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nhh, sorry to hear of your sadness. 
Hallowmas, that is to bad about your kitty. cute pictures of your kitty. is that pumpkin seeds in its eyes? how did you get those to stay there? didn't the kitty get upset over that?
so I was in a thrift store, and there was a very nice tin cake pan. but....it was $25.00. so no, it did not come home with me


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hallowmas, such sad news. I know you miss your kitty already. I hope your sadness will ease soon, even though I know you will always miss him and his kitty cuddles. He is certainly a beautiful cat. That Halloween picture sure is cute and funny. Hugs to you.

I am almost done with my project and I am very happy with the outcome so far. I need one more thing from my shed but we are having 30 mph winds and I cannot go out there until Wed when hopefully the winds will have died down. I probably won't ship until after Thanksgiving simply because I have so much else going on right now. Plus I figured if I wait until after Thanksgiving I could use leftover turkey instead of bubble wrap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all my merry reapers. I hope you all have a great day. Almost wednesday excited for my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hallowmas, I am so sorry about your kitty,, I lost one of my sweet babies in February, and I still grieve for him daily , sending hugs your way. 
Nhh, I am thinking of you, And your family. 

Hallo, I saw a couple of cake servers, but also way to much money for my blood. 
Brr it is so cold here. Dang. Don't like it at all


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a picture of the teaser I mentioned getting a few posts back. On the back it says Soon my victim, soon. I'm sooooo sorry dear Reaper that it took me so long to post it. My son is disabled and having an extra bad time right now, lots of seizures and behavior issues so my hands have been really full. I'm sorry to my victim as well, I haven't had the time to dedicate to your gifts as I would have liked. I'm still working on it though, I just probably won't get to do some of things I wanted  The Krampus on the picture is so much cuter than the real Krampus that seems to be visiting me right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great teaser for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have not even Sean a cake pan here at my thrift stores but if I do and it's a good price I will get it


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok guys, this morning is not going well. My son left for school so that gave me a few hours to work on projects ( he comes home at 12:30) So I think great...well yeah great if you aren't an idiot. I just spent the last 10-15 minutes unsticking my fingers to a tiny object I was trying to glue with gorilla super glue. Not one finger stuck , oh no I had 3 fingers stuck together on both hands, so both hands stuck together and then stuck to this object. Moral to this story, be careful when applying super glue , and I vouch for gorilla glue...good stuff ! also I can safely say that fingernail polish with acetone does work to remove it, you just have to work at it a minute...or 10 lol Carry on.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok guys, this morning is not going well. My son left for school so that gave me a few hours to work on projects ( he comes home at 12:30) So I think great...well yeah great if you aren't an idiot. I just spent the last 10-15 minutes unsticking my fingers to a tiny object I was trying to glue with gorilla super glue. Not one finger stuck , oh no I had 3 fingers stuck together on both hands, so both hands stuck together and then stuck to this object. Moral to this story, be careful when applying super glue , and I vouch for gorilla glue...good stuff ! also I can safely say that fingernail polish with acetone does work to remove it, you just have to work at it a minute...or 10 lol Carry on.


oh man you know I have never used this stuff . glad you got the fingers unstuck ouch.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hallowmas, so sorry about your kitty. I keep telling myself I'm not going to get attached to any of ours and yet I always do. 

disembodiedvoice, I had the same experience yesterday trying to fix my glasses. I was using regular super glue and applying with a toothpick so I wouldn't glue myself and to make a long story short, my fingers stuck together and I have tiny strips of clear tape holding the lens in my glasses.  Already had appointment to get eyes checked next week so hoping they'll hold together that long.

Finally made some progress on some of my gifts. May get one or two finished today.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

nhh said:


> NOWHINING, so sorry for your loss. Hope everyone else is feeling well.
> 
> I had the flu last week. 2 flat tires, actually same tire two different nails, two days in a row. My father in law is not well and will probably pass in the next few days. It's not unexpected and it's been a tough few years for him it just sucks on the holidays. My mother in law pass at Christmas 2 years ago. I feel bad for my husband. I think all will be okay though.
> 
> I have staged and gathered everything I need. This weekend I plan to take one day to finish making a few things for my victim. Hope things stay fairly stable home wise so I can get through this.


Keeping you in my thoughts. I know the holidays will be tough. My father-in-law died the day after my husband's birthday last year and he had a cousin that died on his birthday a few years before that. I have a few things planned for the weekend and just hope I can keep hubby's mind off of it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

disembodied, I hope things go better for you.
and a cute teaser.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay, okay....I may have been lying about the cake plate (I can't help it....when I go in "Reaper Mode" the lies just spill out like confetti out of a party popper)......Saki didn't make one for me....but I know she is so talented she could make it look just like the mythical CAKE PLATE. I did find one on Etsy and bought it. I am going to paint it.....one day....very soon.  Saki gave me some pointers, since I have never painted on metal before. Don't expect much.....I'll post a picture if and when it's finished.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay, okay....I may have been lying about the cake plate (I can't help it....when I go in "Reaper Mode" the lies just spill out like confetti out of a party popper)......Saki didn't make one for me....but I know she is so talented she could make it look just like the mythical CAKE PLATE. I did find one on Etsy and bought it. I am going to paint it.....one day....very soon.  Saki gave me some pointers, since I have never painted on metal before. Don't expect much.....I'll post a picture if and when it's finished.


It's metal? I just learned something new as I just assumed it was glass.  I do have to admit that that cake plate is becoming more and more appealing to me. Almost appealing as that chocolate cake that must be hiding beneath it (drooling). OK I think I need to step away from the computer and eat breakfast.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay, okay....I may have been lying about the cake plate (I can't help it....when I go in "Reaper Mode" the lies just spill out like confetti out of a party popper)......Saki didn't make one for me....but I know she is so talented she could make it look just like the mythical CAKE PLATE. I did find one on Etsy and bought it. I am going to paint it.....one day....very soon.  Saki gave me some pointers, since I have never painted on metal before. Don't expect much.....I'll post a picture if and when it's finished.


I will have to find one and paint it and send to you so you have double cake pan joy


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I will have to find one and paint it and send to you so you have double cake pan joy


You better find 2 saki & one come to me!!  Actually, my sister has one of the covered cake plates for me. Just need to send it to one of the EXTREMELY TALENTED PAINTERS on this forum.  Knew the cake cover was metal (has a wood knob top). Has to be acrylic paints on it. One day I too will have that covered cake dish. Me being a Cake Decorator & all, I MUST have one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok how cool would it be to do cup cake coovers like that ok I am on the hunt for dome cup cake, cake or chesse covers to paint


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok how cool would it be to do cup cake coovers like that ok I am on the hunt for dome cup cake, cake or chesse covers to paint


OMG I've seen the glass covered cupcake stands at Ross. Just don't know about the glass painting....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> OMG I've seen the glass covered cupcake stands at Ross. Just don't know about the glass painting....


Yes I can paint on glass lol ok if I can't find what I want this girl can make it haha salvation army I will be visiting u very soon


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My cake plate is metal but has a "bake-lite" knob on top. It was a fair price but the shipping nearly killed me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you, all my halloween friends your kind words makes this sad time less sad
i look for conundrum to be by the door when i come home, i know she's there.......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> thank you, all my halloween friends your kind words makes this sad time less sad
> i look for conundrum to be by the door when i come home, i know she's there.......



  My cat, Jinx use to sit on the front porch every day and wait for us to get home. She passed away last November 1st....we buried her by the front steps.....my husband still says hey to her every day when he comes home from work......that just makes me cry..... But I know what you mean about her being there.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

she's in the backyard in the "deceased pumpkin patch" where i leave the jack-o-lanterns to return back to the earth.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It is amazing how much our animals are such a part of us love those animals so much. .. ok so don't think of my rott I miss 

on a cherr note my victim gets reaped tommorow .


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> It is amazing how much our animals are such a part of us love those animals so much. .. ok so don't think of my rott I miss
> 
> on a cherr note my victim gets reaped tommorow .


I agree. They become a very important part of our family. It's unfortunate we only get to spend just a fraction of our lives with our pets before they pass on. That fraction makes for wonderful memories but, still... it hardly seems fair at all


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok pumpkin and Betheny I have the perfect cake cover pattern worked up now to find / create the cup cake covers whoot for you two.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am such a bad reaper. I went to goodwill today with victim's list in hand and walked out of there with only things for me. I guess I will have to homemake your stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> HEY!! Saki was supposed to do that for me!!
> I do have this:
> View attachment 187252
> 
> ...



 Hey Bethany, who painted that for you? I covet it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Headding to salvation army after work to see if I can find what I have in mind for your covers whoot


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hallowms my thoughts are with you. Thank you everyone for your thoughts too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

score let the creation process start whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nowhining, I am very sorry for your loss of your uncle...
nhh, my thoughts are with you and your family...
hallowmas, I am so sorry for your loss of your kitty...
{{sending many hugs to each of you!!!!!}}


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pictures soon my friends.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

nhh said:


> I had the flu last week. 2 flat tires, actually same tire two different nails, two days in a row.


sounds like my year. after months and months of doctors stuff, they finally cancel my treatment for the year and then we're driving back home and a tire blows as we're going 75mph on the interstate.... we tried going to the lake for memorial day and blew a tire on the way then too.... theres a long long list of woe is me from just this year... but a lot of it would probably be considered overshare so i'll just leave it at that lol. 

sorry about your father in law, hope his passing is a peaceful one and you and your husband comfort each other during this hard time. the holidays are so hard when you lose a loved one, believe me. 

also, sorry about your kitty cat hallowmas  she (?) was a pretty kitty. im gonna die when my kitty goes. i love him more than anything... except my dogs. the dogs are pretty amazing. but he will always have a special place in my heart. best kitty in the world.


bought a few things for my victim today, i can almost get started on one project for his/her package. hope s/he will be happy with just christmas stuff... and there wont be a whole lot im afraid but what i do make/purchase will be good enough to make up for the lack of mass.... but i'll try and see what i can do to make the box awesome for him/her.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot someone is getting reaped today 
keep eye out for brown truck


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay , so it begins! BTW, I started a picture thread for teaser pic as well as the gift pictures. 

I need to get busy with more creating, have about half done, the biggest gift is done, as are some smaller ones , need to make a middle sized one yet, plus some more small ones, that sounds a bit goofy but true, lol) )


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Checking in. Stalking was accomplished early. Reaper gifts have been gathered. Looking for a box so I can ship on Monday. I just used a box that would have been perfect, but I was on a deadline--Hannukah starts tonight and this box needs to arrive in the next 8 days. so, my victim, your box will ship on Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so excited for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Found some thing that I was looking for, a different color, but still good. Now to make it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

out for delivery whoot


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, I wasn't your victim Saki because the Big Brown Truck already came today. But I am sure your lucky victim will be estatic!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I wasn't your victim Saki because the Big Brown Truck already came today. But I am sure your lucky victim will be estatic!


Well I did find all the items I needed yesterday so fear not if all gose as planed I will be asking you to pm me your address so I can send the brown truck your way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope you all have a great thanksgiving


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> out for delivery whoot


Hhhmmmm, my dogs are barking. maybe I should go look and see if there are any goodies waiting for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you ever notice when we do the raper gifts that i swear ups makes that the last package of the day to deliver LOL


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Our UPS usually comes between 4-6pm. But by the time they come I will have forgotten about this again. That does come in handy as it keeps me from getting antsy waiting for packages. LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Something came today for my victim!! I love it when plans fall into place.....Soon my widdle Victim....very soon....Well...by the deadline at least. Suddenly, I am feeling very Ho-Ho-Ho-ey!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't put anything in the mail today but I have been working on projects. Playing with fire and smoke today 
Need to do some more playing tho cuz I'm not quite happy with the effects yet. That and it makes Hubby think I'm burning the house down LOL!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hope you all survive the black Friday if you do it.
hey, what am I doing here when there's a new thread for pictures and teasers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Package is deliverd whoot package left at front door it says


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just checked my front porch. Saki's package is not at my house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well dang maybe they are not home. i hope the package is safe ugh


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Package is deliverd whoot package left at front door it says


I am pretty sure that somebody stole the package Saki sent to me...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh. My. GOODNESS!!

Do I need to say what I found in the foyer when I got home from physical therapy this evening?? I recognized the box, but couldn't remember who had posted it.

I wasn't going to say, in case we weren't telling yet, but wow, wow, wow, Saki Girl you are AWESOME! 

I took a few pix, and I'll take more ASAP, but we're having the fam over for lunch, so I'm really supposed to be cleaning up the kitchen and last minute checking a recipe online, haha. I snuck on here instead to thank you.

I promise to be good and post pix after everyone leaves tomorrow! Michael kept saying "OK, how are you going to top THAT?!" repeatedly! 

I can't thank you enough, and the boys love their stockings of candy! Thanks so much for everything, and I will be back tomorrow to thank you some more!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Oh. My. GOODNESS!!
> 
> Do I need to say what I found in the foyer when I got home from physical therapy this evening?? I recognized the box, but couldn't remember who had posted it.
> 
> ...


Yaaa you got it you are so very very welcome thanks for jumping on and letting me know you got it.  have fun with family and look forward to the pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I am pretty sure that somebody stole the package Saki sent to me...


LOL good try for sure


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am going out on a limb here and guessing I am NOT Saki's victim. Either that or, Hey LairMistress, give me back my box!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol jw. 
lairmistress, you are one lucky victim. I can't wait to see what saki sent/made.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

cant wait to start seeing the reaps  my box will be going out next week


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

mine will be going out next week as well


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No idea when mine will go out, probably next pay day! Lol! 
Did get something made last night !


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Krampus celebration looks like fun


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sorry I could not join. My Uncle died and family and I were out of town for the funeral. It was really such a sweet funeral and a BEAUTIFUL cemetery too. My pictures aren't worthy.


Thinking of you. Sorry for your loss.

Lori


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I got some things to start making something - somthing crafty and handmade -for my vic, that I have wanted them to get since i got their name. Only I'm really not sure if I can actually do it, so I keep pushing it lol. Will try to pull meself together later.

On a happier note, i finally passed my drivers test today and now have a drivers licence. I never did it when I was young, and I had a billion lessons lol. Mind you we drive with stick here, and also we can only take lessons from a certified drivers instructor, so it always requires a certain amount of lessons by law. But I think its safe to say I had a liiiittle more lessons than required lmao.. Anyway I now HAVE it, yay me. Now, no more procrastination -of to do crafty things!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your license!! Eva


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations Hallows Eva!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallowseva, great, now you can drive everyone everywhere


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got to work on getting my tree up but hope to break out the paint and glue today! Have the things for my victim about half done!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Alarm went off at 4 am so I could go to.............. wait for it.......................THE HOME DEPOT!!!
Yes, never in a million years would I have thought I'd be lining up outside THD on Black Friday! 
Got a 5' ladder for a friend, for me I got a keyless entry deadbolt for the front door, a 16 gallon shop vac, a fresh cut wreath with bow for front door & a 7 1/2' Christmas tree (Martha Stewart) can be multi or clear lights with a touch of the switch.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

1 project completed, 2nd one about half finished. It's a multi-part and I need to wait for a warmer day to complete it. Starting a 3rd one now. Need to look for a box to put them all in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress so did your box smell like pumpkin spice when you got it ?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I almost lost one of my victim's gifts this week. My son came home from college for Thanksgiving. Said gift was sitting on the counter top waiting for one final touch. This item just happens to be one of my son's favorite collectable items in his world. He thinks it is really cool and I need to make sure I check his backpack before he leaves tomorrow. LOL. At least I know someone loves it. I am going to make him one for Christmas.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It did smell like pumpkin spice, Saki Girl! 

I'm so so so sorry that I didn't get pix posted yesterday. We had some unexpected evening company, and then there was the Wal-mart fiasco...even though I promised myself I wouldn't go shopping, I attempted to, to get one thing for my middle son. It didn't work out. 

Anyway! I finally had the chance to take it all out again and snap some pix just now. Some are from the night that I got it, and some are from today. There was no way that I could fit it all in one pic, haha, so I apologize that there are so many. Also, I forgot to snap a pic of the kids' stockings before passing them out, sorry! There was a cute little stocking for each one, filled with candy. They love you too, Saki Girl!









This greeted me when I opened the box! 









This was one jam-packed box! 









My two year old said "Wow, wow, wow!" (he is a big Wubbzy fan)









There were two of these, and I couldn't balance them both on my lap, or get a good shot otherwise, because everyone wanted to help me unpack.  These are the cool figure candles in one of the next pictures.









These are both full of ornaments!









The witch and Frankenstien's monster are the candles that were in the white "Boo!" paper. There are two sucker decorations, a magnetic Christmas tree that goes on the fridge (which my little guy loves!), a pretty bow, a nice Jack o'lantern card set, silver snowflake place card set, skull tealite holder, glass mosaic Jack o'lantern vampire tealite holder, nice tombstone tin with a scroll Christmas ornament inside. Oh, and a little decorated gingerbread house!









Candy making molds, a Halloween bag that was full of cookie cutters and some cool edible decorating gel, two packs of pumpkin spice marshmallows (delicious!), and another shot of the felt reaper that must be home-made--and very good quality! (I forgot that I took the other pic the day I opened it)









Three packs of Halloween pop-up snack servers, a Trick or Treat banner, a really cool handpainted hollow book box that had some cool paper tools in it; decorative scissors, washi tape, and a Halloween paper punch.









Two packs of Halloween print scrapbook paper, a pack of sticky Halloween print paper borders, two placemats, and a lot of ornaments! Six are definitely Nightmare Before Christmas themed, and the others have skulls on them. The butterfly reminds me of NBC too, in the scene where Sally sends up the bottle of wine to Jack in the tower!  There are also three snowmen ornaments in there, sorry they're a little hard to see. I was trying to be quick with pictures, because my little guy wanted to play with it all.









a better shot of the ornaments by themselves. I had to turn off the light in order to capture them a little better

Thanks again for every little thing! I loved it all, and so did the boys! You definitely went above and beyond for this reap! I hope to at least do half as well. (which means I'd better get to work! haha) <3 Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not done with my victim's gifts yet, but it will be ready soon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice lair mistress. sigh, this is so fun. saki, I like your grim reaper idea. I think I would like to do that next time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are very welcome and you have a first i have neer painted a book like that in that theam lol that was a first. It was a blast putting it all together so glad you liked it all.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice reap! Saki Girl you never fail to amaze. 

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! We sure did.

My creations are coming along slowly. One idea comes from an some ornaments I made at least 15 years ago and I don't remember one of the preparation steps being so time consuming.  Shouldn't be a problem getting them finished by the deadline though. I found a couple more cool ideas that I'm going to attempt too.

My mom, my aunt and I are going to attend two big annual craft shows today and I'm actually looking forward to it for three reasons: 1) I actually have some extra cash; 2) I'm looking forward to Christmas for the first time in years; 3) I'll be looking at everything in a "how-can-I-corpse-that" way.  

Today is hubby's birthday and I'm planning a steak dinner for this evening. Steak is something he hasn't eaten since his heart attack almost three years ago so I thought it would be a special treat. 

I've made great strides on the house this week and while being back home by Christmas is still a stretch, I'm doing my darndest. Hoping to be ready to do the last of the painting by the middle of the month.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy thanksgiving to you too lizzy, have fun at the craft fair


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize that you'd never painted a book box like that before! Too cool!  It looks so professional, I figured you must do them a lot. I do love it, it's definitely going on the mantel!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Very awesome box of goodies, LairMistress!!! Your reaper did an incredible job!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! Now i better get off of here and get back to helping my husband put up lights before he catches me


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, great haul, Lair Mistress, leave it to Saki to set the standard so high!!! 

Not a big deal, but for everyone else, I have a thread started for pictures, both for teasers and gifts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found some thing for my victim at a thrift store today, nothing big, but thought it would be good for them.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

My target will be sent soon. Last package melted before I could get it out. Don't ask..........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Sidami, now you have gotten my curiosity up!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lair Mistress, I am so excited for your great abundance of reapedness. Saki did an amazing job of choosing really cool gifts, and the book looks Ace. Very well done, Saki.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

heading over to the picture thread. gonna see if there's more


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> heading over to the picture thread. gonna see if there's more



 You want me to post the cake plate again?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, yes please post a picture of the cake plate again. I have missed it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> You want me to post the cake plate again?


here is one of the cake covers i made this weekend


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it Saki!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Save that one for when you get my name in the reaper exchange.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that is exquisite. only comparable to the famous post it again cake plate. where is that cake plate? don't be shy, there's room for 2 of you,







hmmmm, if it was red and black instead, it would have gone good with my teapot


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Lair Mistress, I am so excited for your great abundance of reapedness. Saki did an amazing job of choosing really cool gifts, and the book looks Ace. Very well done, Saki.


I think I missed the book and now I can't find the pics lol!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome job on the cake plate Saki! 

Two days of appointments ahead so probably not much work on gifts until mid-week. Did make some progress yesterday and have everything except for paint all gathered in one location. I keep itching to work on some of my unfinished props but keep telling myself that I'm only allowed to work on gifts for my victim until the house is finished. I did however have my hubby pick up an extra bucket of joint compound as his employee price on it is excellent and I know I'll need it when I start making paper clay again. 

The craft shows were fun but really disappointing too. Seems like 75% of the booths all had different variations of the same thing and not as much originality as in years past. I noticed a few of the regular vendors were missing at one show and I spoke to another who indicated that this would likely be her last year because set-up fees had gone up over 30% and the vendor guidelines were getting more and more ridiculous. I did buy a few things including one that I'll be using as a pattern for something similar for my dear victim. 

Something that really irritated me at the craft shows and while shopping afterward was the apparent lack of manners that seems to be prevalent today. One thing I've always heard from out-of-staters is how friendly the people here are, but I'm seeing less and less of that. Everyone seems to have the attitude that it's their _right_ to shop and they're entitled to be rude and either block the aisles or dart in front of you without the courtesy of saying "excuse me." Hey I grew up in the 80's and I know our generation was lacking in manners but jeez! 

Talked to my neighbor and was delighted to learn that internet is finally available where we live but dismayed to learn that they had already cancelled their service because it was worse than it is here at my mother-in-law's.  Oh well, I had another friend tell me that she's happy with Dish Network's internet, so that may be a possibility after we get settled back in. I just know it's aggravating to try and remember to refresh my pinterest page on my laptop before I head home so that I have some ideas for reference.

Managed to slip and bust my butt in the melting snow/mud yesterday while trying to catch a wild kitten and feed it. Good thing I was already planning to catch the chiropractor early this morning as I can't seem to get comfortable enough to sleep for any length of time. Getting old really stinks!  First the back goes, then the eyes, and something as simple as a crouton can inflict a world of pain on a tooth.  Oh well, one thing I'm always saying is that when you think you have it bad, there's always someone who has it alot worse than you do.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow lizzie, it seems you have a full throttle life. hope things settle and you have a nice tomorrow and then some


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I think I missed the book and now I can't find the pics lol!


Go back like 3 or 4 pages the picks are there the book is the black and orange with owl on it. It's hollow to put stuff inside


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks lizzie take care of that back for sure.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear reaper I am excited to see what's in store for me


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Go back like 3 or 4 pages the picks are there the book is the black and orange with owl on it. It's hollow to put stuff inside


Found it! Very awesome


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta plan a baby shower for Saturday 
Surfing for ideas.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Very cool cake plate Saki! Was that one metal? I am so scared to mess up the one I have...you know...multiple layers of paint is NOT good.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Gotta plan a baby shower for Saturday
> Surfing for ideas.


WOW short planning time. Check out Pinterest. Lots of Ideas there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Very cool cake plate Saki! Was that one metal? I am so scared to mess up the one I have...you know...multiple layers of paint is NOT good.....


Thank you 
Yep the lid is metal and the base is glass 
painted it gray fist as a base coat to cover silver then I did the purple then the black


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

saki girl your work is AMAZING!!!! i would love to have that cake plate!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmmm. This thing I was doing isn't working out as I wanted. So poll: kinda cool looking within my limits, but with very high risk of breaking in shipping, or slightly less cool looking,due to poor craft skills but made with good intention and no risk of breaking? Whatcha think? And no I can't tell you as it will totally reveal who I am doing it for


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn it! Attaching a air conditioning unit to the box is not allowed according to UPS! This is not going very well at all..........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> saki girl your work is AMAZING!!!! i would love to have that cake plate!


thank you  thats sweet .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ordered my Minions Checks!! 
Such a nerd.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Nerds are CUTE!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

my apologies to my victim! I haven't sent the package yet, I have a few more things to do for it. It will either go out on Friday this week, or early next week. I wound up cooking two Thanksgiving meals for two different dates, so I've not had much time to work on anything else lately!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I expect to get a package shipped to my victim tomorrow or Wednesday. I got home from a show Sunday night and was so beat that I slept for about 18 hours so I didn't get out of the house today. But don't fret Victim, it is coming soon.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> my apologies to my victim! I haven't sent the package yet, I have a few more things to do for it. It will either go out on Friday this week, or early next week. I wound up cooking two Thanksgiving meals for two different dates, so I've not had much time to work on anything else lately!


Don't worry Lair Mistress, I'm sure I'll love it all the same


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Some progress on gifts last evening and one is turning out better than I expected! Have a box picked out and planning to decorate it too as my past victims have been cursed with plain old boxes. 

My sister-in-law bought a tree at a thrift store that is too tall for their house so we took it to our house last evening and set it up in the utility room. It's a really nice (and probably expensive) tree that looks like the real thing. I'm going to dig into my stash of lights and at least get that much done today. Had to take my "corpsed" tree down so I could work on drywall so I'll try and get it set up too and finally get the pictures posted.

Thanks for the kind thoughts.  My back feels so much better. My chiropractor recommends walking as much as possible after getting adjusted so I walked about a block after leaving his office and came back and walked on mother-in-law's treadmill for 3 miles! I had only planned to do a mile but I felt so good I just kept going.  I was diagnosed with degenerative joint disease (or wear-and-tear arthritis) last year and it's so hard to change the way you do things. Sometimes I forget and throw a 50lb bag of dog food over my shoulder and then I really pay for it.  Now I'm off to get my eyes examined as I've noticed some change and I managed to break my glasses a few days ago.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited to start seeing more reaps


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

After much debate with myself I have decided to send my victim's box TODAY. I hope your ready my dearest victim.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like a lot of gifts will be materializing soon. whoop whoop


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am finishing up my package as well. Didn't get the time I wanted over the weekend to work on it. So a slight delay but, it will be soon!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> After much debate with myself I have decided to send my victim's box TODAY. I hope your ready my dearest victim.


I will love it


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

jingle bells ,batman smells your merry reaper package is on its way hey!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> jingle bells ,batman smells your merry reaper package is on its way hey!


Sweet maybe it is coming to me whoot


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I can't decide what to send......oh well.....one of everything......I guess. Now let me think....did my victim say she liked spiders? Or was it a he? See? I get so easily confrused...... (I meant to add the "r")


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I can't decide what to send......oh well.....one of everything......I guess. Now let me think....did my victim say she liked spiders? Or was it a he? See? I get so easily confrused...... (I meant to add the "r")


NOOOO NO NO!!!! Nooooooooo spiders for me!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a box. That's a start...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I can't decide what to send......oh well.....one of everything......I guess. Now let me think....did my victim say she liked spiders? Or was it a he? See? I get so easily confrused...... (I meant to add the "r")


I like spiders


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

MAN!!! Im not in luck today. First i broke one of the items by dropping it -that did make the decision on what to send at least - and i just painted something, that i already did but i wanted to improve it. it wasnt quite right, so i decided to change it, and now instead of making it nice as I intended ( yes i can do non-gory stuff lol) i think I have made it unintensionally creepy. And not in the good way, just the creepy way. €%#&/((€#!!!!! gawd darngit buggary shoot! 
Oh.. AND i went to my basement storage room to get some bubble wrap, and it as just past midnight and Im sure i saw a big fat ghost down there glaring at me..slithering over the floor towards me, as i was opening the door ARGH! It totally wasnt the lights or anything, definatly a ghost! 
I am officially annoyed lol. I think i will call it a day and dope my thughts in some Doctor Who episodes and finish my dearest victims box tomorrow instead.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, poor Eva. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you! Sweet dreams.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I got Reaped today!!!
Opened the box after supper and it is so cool! Really neat stuff that I wouldn't have unless someone gave it to me and that is what I like. I tend to gravitate to the same type of items but this takes me in a whole new direction!
I'm hoping to have my gifts sent Thurs or Fri for my victim. I have found so many special things for them that I am having a hard time consolidating (and not keeping for myself!  ).
Will try and take pics tomorrow. Hubby has been really sick and now I think he gave it to me, I don't have time to be sick, I have to babysit tomorrow and get the tree up and organize and decorate the house for my birthday party on the 13th. Guess I need some Mountain Dew! The caffeine will kick it up a notch LOL!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Texting with my Daughter and her Fiance, they are at the hospital. We are awaiting grandbaby #2! The other was born the 25th of Oct and now we'll have a Dec baby too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no Ish, I hope you don't get sick!!! 


Mummy, congrats on the 2nd little one!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

found a couple items for my victim elf. i hope s/he likes what i purchased for them. got to get a few things to finish the one handmade piece and then i'll get it in the mail. gonna be cutting it close since i cant go shopping till the 9th, but it will get there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see your reap ish and hope you do t get sick


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

eva, hope your day is great
mummy, congrats
ish, looking forward to pics. please post


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> I have found so many special things for them that I am having a hard time consolidating (and not keeping for myself!  ).


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that.  

Congrats on being reaped and keeping my fingers crossed that you don't get sick. 



MummyOf5 said:


> Texting with my Daughter and her Fiance, they are at the hospital. We are awaiting grandbaby #2! The other was born the 25th of Oct and now we'll have a Dec baby too


Congrats on the new grandbabies!  

Have three items finished and a few to go yet. That old adage about waiting for paint to dry is so true.  Hope to get a few more finished in between decorating the tree today.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am slowly making progress on "THE ROOMS".  Wish we hadn't put stuff in the closets of the spare bedrooms as I need a place to store the Christmas stuff. Putting stuff away has brought me to stuff I forgot I bought!! LOL Lots of craft stuff. Hope to have everything in it's place by Feb.? Would missing participating in the reap. hopefully the next one.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped today should be at my Victims doorstep on Friday!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I am almost done! I need to buy a few bits for the box, and then I am actually ready to ship whohoo! There is supposed to be a nasty storm tomorrow so I don't know if I can get to town but them maybe Friday. 
I am really honestly quite nervous about this lot I'm sending. I want it to be bloody perfect and it's .. We'll not that.. Also I decided to make something that I am actually not sure if it will be considered rude or inappropriate or sweet and thoughtful lol - Vic, it is that latter!!!  
No sight if any ghost and no items dropped today, so off to bed with me so it can be morning and I can get the last bit done


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Somebody is getting reaped on Monday.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

pleaseletitbeme


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yippee! I'm 75% finished!  The gift I thought would be the easiest turned out to be the most time consuming. All but one of the homemade items remaining are in the "almost" stage and the last one I have planned may not happen depending on how the first stage happens. Probably be mailing Wednesday.

Managed to get my creepy tree moved and redecorated and the regular tree up and the lights on it. Then I realized that I have absolutely no idea where my box of ornaments are. Oh well, we may have a minimally decorated tree this year.  

Here's the promised pictures of my corsped tree:








Not a great picture as I kept getting the glare from the windows but here's what I started with









All decorated and lit up









a close-up. You can really see how discolored it is here









this was an unintended surprise. When I was stretching out the black cobweb over the skull it resembled hair, I liked the look and added a bit more. Since the tree was free, my total cost is around $12, most of which are Dollar Tree items.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Shipped today should be at my Victims doorstep on Friday!!


sweet hope it is coming to Hillsboro hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Yippee! I'm 75% finished!  The gift I thought would be the easiest turned out to be the most time consuming. All but one of the homemade items remaining are in the "almost" stage and the last one I have planned may not happen depending on how the first stage happens. Probably be mailing Wednesday.
> 
> Managed to get my creepy tree moved and redecorated and the regular tree up and the lights on it. Then I realized that I have absolutely no idea where my box of ornaments are. Oh well, we may have a minimally decorated tree this year.
> 
> ...


love the tree very cool


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

The appropriate sized box as been acquired - I ~should~ be shipping tonight! I've had my items since before Thanksgiving - just wanted to keep someone in suspense!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, that is so funny, Lisa! 
While I do need pay day to ship, I also am glad it will be next week!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, now I feel stupid. I have a processing disorder that frequently makes me think the wrong thing. So I read IshWitch's post about being reaped and I am sitting here with excitement thinking to myself..."Oh I wonder if it was me who reaped her. i can't wait to see what she got". Now I am just laughing my *** off at myself. Well, you know all you can do is laugh at yourself. 

I am needing a box or 2 and I can ship. I posted a teaser for my victim on the photo thread. I found a couple more small things yesterday while in the thrift store. Like all of us, I am anxious that they will think it is all junk. Well, I know they will love at least 3 of the gifts. The rest I am concerned about. Oh well. I did my best.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL jw. I like your thinking. It sounds as deranged as mine  
I am actually done - only I need one thing. Since I've now managed to eat my poor victims chocolate 2 times, I decided to not buy any, till I was ready to ship! But it's very important, as it's my 'local item' this reaper. Danmark do make very good chocolate and especially at this season so it should be in the box!  I'm very exited that I will actually ship before deadline , and hope it won't get stuck in the Christmas mail somewhere.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Think I'm looking at a Wednesday mailing since I've had some unexpected things pop recently. But, my victim will be getting their package and hopefully they like what I have chosen to send them.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> LOL jw. I like your thinking. It sounds as deranged as mine
> I am actually done - only I need one thing. Since I've now managed to eat my poor victims chocolate 2 times, I decided to not buy any, till I was ready to ship! But it's very important, as it's my 'local item' this reaper. Danmark do make very good chocolate and especially at this season so it should be in the box!  I'm very exited that I will actually ship before deadline , and hope it won't get stuck in the Christmas mail somewhere.


I love your chocolate but if it comes to me it will be melted. (sad face). Still running our air conditioner. If anyone sends me chocolate take it out of the wrapper and put it in a ziplock bag so I can freeze it.

My box is missing. Dang, gotta go find another one now.

Hmph! I found both my boxes I had set aside and even with both of them together all the gifts won't fit in them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

JustWhisper said:


> I love your chocolate but if it comes to me it will be melted. (sad face). Still running our air conditioner. If anyone sends me chocolate take it out of the wrapper and put it in a ziplock bag so I can freeze it.
> 
> My box is missing. Dang, gotta go find another one now.


We haven't had the air on since we moved into the house. Went swimming today, pool was heated. 
Picked up 3 of something today in anticipation of future reap participation.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta share a couple of pics 
Our October baby, Aurora







and our December baby, Brooklyn


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

its actually cold here in the valley (az) 39 wow just waiting for the snow


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> its actually cold here in the valley (az) 39 wow just waiting for the snow


brrrrrrrr
Adorable Little one Mommyof 5!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

No worries. Quality chocolate wont melt till its 34 degrees celcius ( thats roughly 93 F) and Ive checked the weather forecast of the chocolates destination, aka the home of you my dear victim, and it will do just fine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its cold here 20 this morning high is 28 today lol burrrr 
low is 9 on Saturday


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow Saki our temperatures are the same today Feel like Jack when he goes to christmas land. WHat is this there's white stuff all around. 
We never get snow.. needless to say I'm not at work today. and school is out today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> wow Saki our temperatures are the same today Feel like Jack when he goes to christmas land. WHat is this there's white stuff all around.
> We never get snow.. needless to say I'm not at work today. and school is out today


we have some snow falling right now wish it was enough to make me go home from work LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mummy 5, what adorable  little girls!! You lucky grandma!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

It is 80 degrees right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited to get reaped I had forgotten I still get goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> It is 80 degrees right now.


It's 24 here right now lol windy and snow fleries but snows not sticking dang


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> Mummy 5, what adorable little girls!! You lucky grandma!


Thanks Bethene. Can't wait til they're a little older and I can teach them about Halloween.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We had 0 degrees this morning! I'm the lucky one that had to run kids to their activities at 6:30 this morning while hubby stayed all nice and warm in bed


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

such strange stuff on the ground and more is expected tonight


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

so thats why we are cold here in az cause texas has snow! or are you closer to lousiana?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

fort worth we are northern part of texas. no where near the panhandle but close to Oklahoma


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am excited to get reaped I had forgotten I still get goodies


LOL while reading this post I realized I totally forgot myself, that one of you have had my name all along and has been plotting and stalking,and that i will get a box too. 

Victims box is ready now, sitting here ready to be send. Im trying something new this time -no decorations whatsoever, to see if it will go tru faster. Only time will tell


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My victim didn't post anything about liking or not liking candy.....Hhhmmmmm......should I send some? Or shouldn't I? (I mean come on....who doesn't like chocolate?)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Well can tell i am not your victim Pumpkin5 because i LOVE Chocolate!! especially Dark chocolate..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Well can tell i am not your victim Pumpkin5 because i LOVE Chocolate!! especially Dark chocolate..


I agree yummm dark choc


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too moonwitchkitty! All chocolate is wonderful!!! 

We have unseasonably cold right now too, but getting snow when you never do is worse by far


Have been doing some painting this afternoon for my victim. Have a lot of smaller things for them.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It's ok we are well stocked in Chocolate chips and Hot chocolate. no need to go out for a couple of days .. hmm might make some cookies so that way the kitchen will at least be warm. brrr


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Well can tell i am not your victim Pumpkin5 because i LOVE Chocolate!! especially Dark chocolate..



 Well, my victim didn't say that they didn't like chocolate, or candy....it just wasn't in their list....maybe I can go back and read some of their previous "Likes/Dislikes" threads to see if it was ever mentioned.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

its really really cold here. There has been a storm for 2 days and even though its just windy now, its still pretty cold. And it kinda snowed today, if you could call it snow. Sorta slush ice really. All this chokolate talk is making me crave chokolate, so I just made hot chocolate, the old fashioned way with warm milk and bits of chocolate, yay  
I did a) buy extra chocolate, and b) seal the box as soon as I got home with the chocs, just in case I got tempted to have a go at it. -and lets not pretend I wouldnt, we all know, that I would have, with no shame


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I would have done the same thing EVA


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> My victim didn't post anything about liking or not liking candy.....Hhhmmmmm......should I send some? Or shouldn't I? (I mean come on....who doesn't like chocolate?)


If it's me, I love chocolate!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ditto! whoever my reaper is, i didnt put it on my list but i do love me some chocolate! especially the fancy foreign stuff. just no dark chocolate. you can keep that crap!

also, palmer chocolate is only good for poisoning neighborhood dogs that annoy you.. so unless you want me to do that, i suggest not sending me any of that stuff either lol.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

ooooooh Mummyof5 she is really pretty. Quite uncommon for newborns. Congratulations to the family. She looks very healthy.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Mummyof5 congratulations on the new grandchildren! My birthday is really close to your October baby so I predict she will grow up to be a Halloween fanatic too! 

Rain, rain, rain! I'm so sick of rain! I live on top of a hill and I was still wading water this evening! 

Made a trip to Dollar Tree and the thrift stores today and other than wall-to-wall people, I scored pretty good.  I'm waiting for paint to dry, have some stuff to glue and I'll be finished with all but the last gift. Discovered I can get by with a smaller box than I'd anticipated, so I'm glad I hadn't decorated the original box much.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got some painting done tonight, 2 things completed, one mostly, need to finish some painting on it, then dig out the hot glue to put the finishing touches on it, then on to make the last thing, gotta drag out the sewing machine for that, and stop to a neighborhood dollar store that is not a chain, and check for a couple last minute things. and pick up some work yummies, oh,, and find a box.. hummm. here I thought I was almost done,, sounds like I have more than I thought to do,,, oh well, I am still pretty happy with how things are going right now...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Put up the tree today, after we moved stuff in the garage so hubby could do the 2nd section of the garage. Forgot to post pics of the 1st section, now it is covered by all the stuff we moved. Painted it with a med. blue epoxy, white, grey, black & silver "confetti" & 2 coats of clear coat - it is pretty. Tomorrow we're going out to lunch via boat with friends. Need to start doing some Holiday baking....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on lots of crafts


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzy, joy, joy, I love your tree.
Hallowmas, a lady I work with is a snow bird. she is on her way to Arizona to get away from the cold and snow here. well, we don't have much for snow, but it is darn cold. bet it's 1 degrees here. I guess you are warmer. but I don't think 39 degrees is what she was hoping for.
mummy of 5, you got a couple of cuties there. love the hair on the one. reminds me of my grandson.
Bethany, that is so sweet of them to send you gifts. very nice gifts. those tea towels are charming. oh, darn on the glasses. that is a shame
bethene, nice teaser. I love the calendar. and xmas music is wonderful.
thanks spookerstar, you too.
yikes moonwitckitty. white stuff. well, it looks like someone is enjoying it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my kiddo's were having a blast this morning they are 6 and 7


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah! The rain is gone but it's been replaced with flakes of that white stuff. 

Will be tied up for the next several days so still looking like shipping day will be Wednesday. Just can't believe I'm ahead of the game this time instead of frantically trying to get it all done at the last minute.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

A fellow Floridian posted as her status on FB "If we want to see white stuff floating around in FL, we'll spray paint the mosquitos."
Made me giggle.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

The mosquito. The official bird of the south.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, that is a riot. haha. in minn with the mosquitos, it would look like a blizzard. a blizzard with big flakes. lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that's funny, Bethany! 


I have been busy, busy , busy with crafting for my victim. So glad we are doing a Merry reaper, helps keep me distracted from life and the poo that it is throwing at me right now. I think most of what I have made turned out pretty good.... Hope my victim thinks so too!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, you always make amazing stuff. and you usually are your own worst critic. so if you are saying they're pretty good, than they must be marvolous


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> The mosquito. The official bird of the south.





hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, that is a riot. haha. in minn with the mosquitos, it would look like a blizzard. a blizzard with big flakes. lol.


I always thought that the state bird for Minn was the mosquito


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! Who knew it would get so hectic before Christmas? I feel like I need and extra couple of weeks just to get caught up


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't even got my outside decorated yet. 2 degrees out yesterday, just to cold. plus I've been working a lot. today I only have to work half a day. I'm going to my granddaughters xmas programs. wed. I have off, let's hope it's not so cold so I can get my décor out.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

we can just go up north to see the white stuff its like not even being in az, its like a different world up there


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cold and started snowing about a hour ago, supposed to get 2-3 inches so not too bad,, but it is bitterly cold.. 

got most of the gifts wrapped for my victim but need to make one more thing,, then gotta find a box, hope to get most of the thing done tonight, slow going but getting there~


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> very cold and started snowing about a hour ago, supposed to get 2-3 inches so not too bad,, but it is bitterly cold..
> 
> got most of the gifts wrapped for my victim but need to make one more thing,, then gotta find a box, hope to get most of the thing done tonight, slow going but getting there~


I wish we would get snow we have the cold low was 5 and high 28 today burr


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I wish we would get snow we have the cold low was 5 and high 28 today burr


Wow, 5 here is shorts weather! Haha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

16 degrees here, and we did see a guy running around in shorts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a lot done yesterday, now for the finishing touches , a paycheck , and a box and will be victim bound.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

My dear Victim. Your gift is on its way!!!! I really hope you like it, and I cant wait till you get it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw Gingerbread M&M's in a store ad. Anyone tried them? Hoping to find a single size bag.
Have the Living room/den/office almost "set". Need to find my shelves for my cabinet in there. Lots of wrapped glass shelves to go through.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got a lot done yesterday finished something up for a sweet person on here now to have it dry and then ship it to her


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I got a lot done yesterday finished something up for a sweet person on here now to have it dry and then ship it to her


Oooooo i'm a her.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Busy as a bee over the weekend! I finished up some stuff and I'm mailing out something today. Not the main box, just a little "something, something".....I love this time of year....it's right up there with Halloween! (okay, let's not get crazy.........)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been really sick. Working on stuff today and will be back on later. Our whole family has been down with this bug. Don't get too near this post you might catch it! blech



IshWitch said:


> I got Reaped today!!!
> Opened the box after supper and it is so cool! Really neat stuff that I wouldn't have unless someone gave it to me and that is what I like. I tend to gravitate to the same type of items but this takes me in a whole new direction!
> I'm hoping to have my gifts sent Thurs or Fri for my victim. I have found so many special things for them that I am having a hard time consolidating (and not keeping for myself!  ).
> Will try and take pics tomorrow. Hubby has been really sick and now I think he gave it to me, I don't have time to be sick, I have to babysit tomorrow and get the tree up and organize and decorate the house for my birthday party on the 13th. Guess I need some Mountain Dew! The caffeine will kick it up a notch LOL!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Saw Gingerbread M&M's in a store ad. Anyone tried them? Hoping to find a single size bag.
> Have the Living room/den/office almost "set". Need to find my shelves for my cabinet in there. Lots of wrapped glass shelves to go through.


Never heard of such a thing will have to go later when i go to the marke


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Sorry guys, I've been really sick. Working on stuff today and will be back on later. Our whole family has been down with this bug. Don't get too near this post you might catch it! blech


Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Hubby says I received at box from Az. today and from someone named Hallowmas. Looks like I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! hurry up clock I need to get home.
Looks like we reaped each other. coolness


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Hubby says I received at box from Az. today and from someone named Hallowmas. Looks like I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! hurry up clock I need to get home.
> Looks like we reaped each other. coolness


cant wait to see your goodies


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought I was finally done with my victim's box but, nooooooo had to make a little extra something. Sorry victim to keep you waiting. Your box will be on it's way very soon


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Starting the final project, hoping it turns out so I can send it in the box. Waiting for some paint to dry on another project so I can finish putting it together later tonight then I can find a box that it will fit in so I can start packing everything up and get it ready to be mailed.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep. I GOT REAPED!!!!!!! I LOVE my goodies. Now y'all will have to wait til tomorrow for the pics.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> I thought I was finally done with my victim's box but, nooooooo had to make a little extra something. Sorry victim to keep you waiting. Your box will be on it's way very soon


I don't mind waiting


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just realized that since it snowed all day yesterday I should probably go out in the morning and scoop the snow off the steps so when my package gets here they can get it to the door


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

How's this for irony. I've been very carefully packing my victim's gifts in the box.. some of the breakable items I've been putting in little bubble wrap pockets before wrapping them in more paper to protect them. I'm putting one of my favorites in a pocket and it slips out of my hand and shatters on the floor... I could just cry!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that is sad Alconost i hate when that happens.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We need a dislike button.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dang I am sorry . Hate when I have done that


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hope you get to feeling better ish. not a fun time od the year to be sick.
lady sherry, tomorrow? I have to wait till tomorrow? do you have to wait till tomorrow? umph. okay, I guess i'll just have to wait till tomorrow. well, that is better than not posting at all. don't forget though.
mummy, yes, scoop your stoop. your present might be breakable. oh, and we don't want your mail person getting hurt.
alkonost, that is a shame


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

lady sherry, tomorrow? I have to wait till tomorrow? do you have to wait till tomorrow? umph. okay, I guess i'll just have to wait till tomorrow. well, that is better than not posting at all. don't forget 

Yes tomorrow. No desktop at home. Got to use work computer


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

IshWitch, hope you're feeling better today. 

alkonost, so sorry.  Did you ever notice it's always the one that turns out the best that gets broken. 

I'm adding a few finishing touches and probably won't get the box packed 'til tomorrow morning. Have another gift going out very soon too. Who's it to? Could be you!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> How's this for irony. I've been very carefully packing my victim's gifts in the box.. some of the breakable items I've been putting in little bubble wrap pockets before wrapping them in more paper to protect them. I'm putting one of my favorites in a pocket and it slips out of my hand and shatters on the floor... I could just cry!!


awww!!! I did this excat same thing. I spend such a long time on it too, and then it just slipped out of my hand while i was giving it the last finish. Booh! Then I decided to make it in another, and less breakable material!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Only a week behind schedule. Stupid snow. I would just get the hill cleared so the car could get up it when it would snow again. Not a lot, just enough to make the slope too greasy for the Honda. When the snow finally stops, I slip on the one spot that didn't get sand. I managed to not get hurt when I hit, but I was really sore for several days. OK, victim, this time I am really getting the box shipped out because the deadline is getting too close for any more delays. Weird, I didn't have much stress getting the gifts together, but shipping out for this reaper has been the most stressful ever. Maybe the universe thinks I should not be a merry reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg ondeko you need to make these


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

THAT is creepy as hell. In all the wrong ways. brrrrrr!! Most of you love it i guess lol.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 188041
> 
> 
> Omg ondeko you need to make these


That is seriously cool!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> awww!!! I did this excat same thing. I spend such a long time on it too, and then it just slipped out of my hand while i was giving it the last finish. Booh! Then I decided to make it in another, and less breakable material!


That would've been a good idea. Sadly, I didn't have the time to make another. I went out and looked for something to replace it. I don't feel as good about it but, it is pretty and I hope my victim likes it anyway.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Whew - just in time, a reaper is flying out today.... to drop off a package of joy. And you know the usual. Hope it makes it safe, no breakage and victim likes it all...

Whew!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dearest Victim, your box is now on it's way! I hope you enjoy everything in it. There are a few homemade goodies in there.. and a couple of them I've never done before but, were a lot of fun  The scent coming out of the box should be interesting for sure. Baked goodies and spray paint. I kinda liked it. Then again, maybe I spent too much time in the garage with a spray paint can


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I don't feel guilty when saying this...... Where's my box of delight??!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Had one last minute idea that just wouldn't work out the way I had planned so I kept hearing this little "what if" voice inside of my head and decided to go with it. It's turning out better than expected! Just a little more paint and a little drying time to go. 

Oops! I just realized I have done nothing to decorate the new box I'll be shipping in. Guess I'll be burning the midnight oil after all.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking for BOXES!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 188041
> 
> 
> Omg ondeko you need to make these


THAT is seriously cool. I've been working on spiders [their legs take a ton of control and practice] in my "spare" time and they are coming along, but nowhere near this good yet.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Box isn't decorated and I lack the Martha Stewart gene for wrapping the stuff in the box, BUT it is on its way.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Box isn't decorated and I lack the Martha Stewart gene for wrapping the stuff in the box, BUT it is on its way.


I didn't decorate my box either. It got down to the wire and wanted to get it shipped before my husband went to bed. But, I hope the contents will make up for it


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Box isn't decorated and I lack the Martha Stewart gene for wrapping the stuff in the box, BUT it is on its way.


I would love to receive a box from you! Decorated or not


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN AWESOMELY REAPED. Will post pictures as soon as I figure out my smart phone. (It's smart, I'm technically challenged). I have no idea who my reaper is by I LOVE everything.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ajbanz said:


> I HAVE BEEN AWESOMELY REAPED. Will post pictures as soon as I figure out my smart phone. (It's smart, I'm technically challenged). I have no idea who my reaper is by I LOVE everything.


Awesome!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Playing hide and seek with the packing tape (again, repeat of SR2)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Playing hide and seek with the packing tape (again, repeat of SR2)


OMG I did that this morning! Hide and seek with the tape, scissors, markers, paper with address on it. I get so mad at myself sometimes! lol!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

About 2 seconds after I posted that I found it, now I'm playing jenga with boxes


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that it's too late to so anything about it I am second guessing myself on the reaper gifts. I am "That Other Holiday" impaired in a lot of ways so this was a little challenging in a few ways. On the other hand, I did get to apply info from a folklore class I took in college--you know, that class that everyone asks you what you'll ever do with it? Apparently, the answer is Xmas Reaper. I did some hand made things because I had some good inspiration. I am really gung ho to get back to practicing spiders after seeing the one Saki posted. It looks like it's a hollow blown abdomen with a solid thorax/head and legs. I'm pretty sure it's pyrex which is a lot more forgiving that the soda/lime glass I normally use, so it'll be fun to try it once I'm done with the current projects on the bench. I hate it when the stuff I need to do isn't the stuff I want to do. I don't think being a mature responsible adult is the right choice for me.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I just checked the tracking--Krampus has the box and is headed toward my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Getting ready to box every thing, need to wrap up a couple of things, hope I can get out to get my check and ship, we had a lot of blowing snow today, and more expected tomorrow, hubby is a worry wart with driving in the snow, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Now that it's too late to so anything about it I am second guessing myself on the reaper gifts. I am "That Other Holiday" impaired in a lot of ways so this was a little challenging in a few ways. On the other hand, I did get to apply info from a folklore class I took in college--you know, that class that everyone asks you what you'll ever do with it? Apparently, the answer is Xmas Reaper. I did some hand made things because I had some good inspiration. I am really gung ho to get back to practicing spiders after seeing the one Saki posted. It looks like it's a hollow blown abdomen with a solid thorax/head and legs. I'm pretty sure it's pyrex which is a lot more forgiving that the soda/lime glass I normally use, so it'll be fun to try it once I'm done with the current projects on the bench. I hate it when the stuff I need to do isn't the stuff I want to do. I don't think being a mature responsible adult is the right choice for me.



i can not wait to see your spiders


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Me either! Can't wait to see everyone's stuff too!!
A friend from FB who lives in Germany told me about the Christmas Spider. http://www.kraftmstr.com/christmas/books/spider.html Pretty cool. have to remember to add a spider to my tree each year.
Have a box of goodies ready to go to my daughter. Hope she likes the Chocolate Chip Cookies I made her. I do miss her.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Waiting patiently. I keep forgetting i am GETTING a box as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got everything boxed up ready to ship. The box could not hold any more! Not a decorated or fancy box, but sent with wishes for a wonderful holiday season!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Everything is in the box and now I'm trying to decorate it


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oooh i just finished my project for my victim elf! im in love with it and i hate parting. but i can make one for myself in the future. i hope my vic likes it!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Me either! Can't wait to see everyone's stuff too!!
> A friend from FB who lives in Germany told me about the Christmas Spider. http://www.kraftmstr.com/christmas/books/spider.html Pretty cool. have to remember to add a spider to my tree each year.
> Have a box of goodies ready to go to my daughter. Hope she likes the Chocolate Chip Cookies I made her. I do miss her.


The christmas WHAT?? Spider? urgh!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko, sorry to hear you fell. sounds like you did hurt yourself if you were sore for awhile. the rest of the winter, I hope you stay light on your feet. no more spills.
saki, that is really pretty, and I don't usually mind fake spiders, but at the same time, the long pointy legs on that one creeps me out. 
alkonost, they will love whatever you send
sounds like we're going to get hit with a lot of pictures soon. yippee
ondeko, I hope you post a picture of the spiders you are making in the crafts thread. I would love to see them.
we've had lots of snow here too. actually, we've had way to much snow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Me either! Can't wait to see everyone's stuff too!!
> A friend from FB who lives in Germany told me about the Christmas Spider. http://www.kraftmstr.com/christmas/books/spider.html Pretty cool. have to remember to add a spider to my tree each year.
> Have a box of goodies ready to go to my daughter. Hope she likes the Chocolate Chip Cookies I made her. I do miss her.


Never heard of the christmas spider I have lots on my tree this year lol 
we do the christmas pickle every year  I will find link to it when get to work


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ok i think i just caught the thinking-weird bug from JW. I was looking in the picture tread, trying to see if my victim had been reaped yet, SO I COULD SEE WHAT THEY GOT! hahaha... I think I need to get out more, in the real world.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hallows, the real world is overrated!! 

I know at least one box is currently in the air... Hopefully it doesn't bump into any rouge elves...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

ondeko said:


> THAT is seriously cool. I've been working on spiders [their legs take a ton of control and practice] in my "spare" time and they are coming along, but nowhere near this good yet.


this is a link to a spider made by the guy who taught me. His work is fantastic and most of his creatures are life size or smaller. I am not allowed to own one of his spiders--the wife has made that abundantly clear. so I own a life size glass fire ant instead 
http://www.wesleyfleming.com/gallery/orb-weaver_blk-ylw.htm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko, I can perfectly relate to your wife, I hate spiders. that fire ant is pretty cool. so small, I would have a nervous breakdown trying to do something that tiny. you sure would have to have a steady hand. so is that you in the picture?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> this is a link to a spider made by the guy who taught me. His work is fantastic and most of his creatures are life size or smaller. I am not allowed to own one of his spiders--the wife has made that abundantly clear. so I own a life size glass fire ant instead
> http://www.wesleyfleming.com/gallery/orb-weaver_blk-ylw.htm


those are some wicked cool spiders


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Visited the post office today!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A few days ago I commented that I was glad to be ahead of the game. Well if that didn't come back and bite me in the butt! 

Was running late this morning and decided that I'd take package to post office when I got back from town. Then while adjusting my new glasses, the lady managed to chip one of my lenses and since I wasn't at all happy with my new frames, I had to go through the process of choosing frames once again. This put me about an hour behind but I knew I had plenty of time to get to the post office, or so I thought. I came home, gathered up the box, addressed it and headed off to the post office only to be greeted by a locked door. It seems with the latest postal cuts, our local office hours were cut down to 6 hours a day and I had managed to get there 15 minutes too late.  The only bigger office was 25 miles away and a call to them confirmed that their window would be closed before I could get there. 

So I guess my reaping will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Dang it! I'm going to be a day late.....again! I am so embarrassed but we are so busy at the shop, I can't even run out to grab lunch much less spend 30 minutes at the post office mailing packages....so....I am going to the Post Office first thing in the morning.... I am dreadfully sorry my victim....but better late than never. I will send it 3 Day Priority so you should have it on Monday!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> A few days ago I commented that I was glad to be ahead of the game. Well if that didn't come back and bite me in the butt!
> 
> Was running late this morning and decided that I'd take package to post office when I got back from town. Then while adjusting my new glasses, the lady managed to chip one of my lenses and since I wasn't at all happy with my new frames, I had to go through the process of choosing frames once again. This put me about an hour behind but I knew I had plenty of time to get to the post office, or so I thought. I came home, gathered up the box, addressed it and headed off to the post office only to be greeted by a locked door. It seems with the latest postal cuts, our local office hours were cut down to 6 hours a day and I had managed to get there 15 minutes too late.  The only bigger office was 25 miles away and a call to them confirmed that their window would be closed before I could get there.
> 
> So I guess my reaping will be going out tomorrow.


We have the same problem here with the post office being open for about 5 hrs. They were trying to shut it down completely and place blocks of boxes in town for carrier drop off but we managed to keep it for now, which is great because we have lots of elderly people that live in this little town that don't drive very far for things.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm...with all the rushing around trying to get to the PO on time, I neglected to check my mailbox. It seems I have a package waiting there. Could it be from my reaper?

Now have the weight on my victim's package so I'll be printing off the postage tonight and be dropping it off in the morning.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> ondeko, I can perfectly relate to your wife, I hate spiders. that fire ant is pretty cool. so small, I would have a nervous breakdown trying to do something that tiny. you sure would have to have a steady hand. so is that you in the picture?


In which picture? yeah, the little stuff is really hard, especially stuff like tiny antennae or itty bitty leg segments. I'll take the camera out to the shop and snap a photo of the scrapped project pile aka Big Pile O' Broken Dreams. I know I have at least 2 big beetles and one 6 legged spider [I know--it's not really a spider if it only has 6 legs unless it has a tragic tale of woe as its backstory] 

Saki--he did one with a clear abdomen that has a skull in it. I'll see if I can find a pic--it is awesome. he also does really weird stuff, like those ants that have a brain controlling fungus growing out of their heads [all life size] or super creepy bugs whose very existence proves that nature hates us and wants us to live in fear and terror.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got my gift mailed, right at the buzzer too!!! Hope you like it my little victim!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i'll love it! lol


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Really????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> this is a link to a spider made by the guy who taught me. His work is fantastic and most of his creatures are life size or smaller. I am not allowed to own one of his spiders--the wife has made that abundantly clear. so I own a life size glass fire ant instead
> http://www.wesleyfleming.com/gallery/orb-weaver_blk-ylw.htm


Love the Dragonfly i dont blame your wife at all spiders are icky


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko, I want to see any pictures you post. I love blown glass items


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Someone will be getting reaped on Friday. In fact I imagine a lot of people will be getting reaped on Fri. However I know for sure that my victim will be one of them. I can't remember if I took pictures of the box, so will you take a picture of it before you trash it? I kind of liked it.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, crap! I didn't take photos of anything I sent. Doh. Here's hoping my victim will take some pics and post them.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> We have the same problem here with the post office being open for about 5 hrs. They were trying to shut it down completely and place blocks of boxes in town for carrier drop off but we managed to keep it for now, which is great because we have lots of elderly people that live in this little town that don't drive very far for things.


Seems like it's an epidemic.  Several offices closing and I know of one that is only open 2 hours. Still I feel stupid for not knowing and delaying my victim's gift.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the post office here isn't open as long as in the bigger towns. they also were debating shutting ours down, but we have a business here that does a lot of business through them, and wrote a letter, so it did stay open.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday go home and I got a package I orderd it's a gift for my hubby there was a huge hole in it . I opens it to make sure not broken thank goodness it was not. Its a dragon coffie table the glass top was ok to. So ups managed to beat the crap out of that box that was not marked glass or fragile. 
Here is hoping everyone's boxes make it safe


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I decided to not decorate or write anything on my box and hoping i would annoy the least numbers of postal workers that way. I did consider writing " I love you grandma" with my non dominant hand and drawing a house and a girl waving at a plain


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hallows Eva, Great idea. That way you can break their hearts instead of them breaking your gifts. I am getting more excited each day. My victim's gift will be delivered tomorrow. I hope they will be able to receive it or pick it up. I hate Fri deliveries because if it cannot be delivered for some reason and it goes back to the facility then you never know when your victim can retrieve it.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sooooo... Someone might had a visitor from the brown today....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> Sooooo... Someone might had a visitor from the brown today....


pick me pic me hehe


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay! Packages all mailed out with a delivery date of Monday. Get ready victim, my victim....you are in for a fun adventure! Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

Package mailed out...Merry Reaper ...hope my victim likes it!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I was the recipient of a package from none other than Pumpkin5. First of all - Thank you I LOVE it all!! But you know what is my favorite. 
So I have to share pics of the house warming gifts she sent!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, I love the spoon rest, and the green skelly potholders are wonderful!! She did a great job!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> Bethany, I love the spoon rest, and the green skelly potholders are wonderful!! She did a great job!!!


I TOTALLY AGREE!! So much talent here!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I was the recipient of a package from none other than Pumpkin5. First of all - Thank you I LOVE it all!! But you know what is my favorite.
> So I have to share pics of the house warming gifts she sent!!
> View attachment 188085
> View attachment 188086


Very nice, Bethany!! You scored! Great job Pumpkin5


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, so my doorbell rang twice today! Once was the Brown truck and another was the Postman. My pugs and I got our exercise today.. they got to run to the window as fast as they could to bark and Me.. trying to keep my balance while running with a pack of pugs! TWICE! Sadly, no box from my reaper though. Just my husband's new work boots and Myla's perscription dog food. Oh well... as least I still have tomorrow to look forward too


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was reeeped thanks NHH. I really enjoyed my when two holidays collide box! I have never seen the book you send "The 13 days of Christmas" I can not wait to read it! I have the cute skull bracelet on as I am typing. I will post pics over on the other thread later tonight once I put the pictures on the other computer. Thank you again! 

Soon my victim very soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was Reaped pick in the pic thread. 

Thank you Kloey74 for the great items you sent


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Omg totally jealous! I need to learn how to sew!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I was reeeped thanks NHH. I really enjoyed my when two holidays collide box! I have never seen the book you send "The 13 days of Christmas" I can not wait to read it! I have the cute skull bracelet on as I am typing. I will post pics over on the other thread later tonight once I put the pictures on the other computer. Thank you again!
> 
> Soon my victim very soon.


I'm so glad you liked it. At the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland, Madam Loeta is actually in an ornament with tarot cards floating around and that song playing. I couldn't get a good picture of it but, I found that book and had to get it. I got one for me too.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Should I still keep the kids by the door? They are still waiting for a box out in the cold snow.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I just got home from the hospital with my son last night around 6pm ( been there since thurs.) Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Unfortunately this put me behind ( I was already behind and this just made it soooo much worse) I'm just going to have to be happy with what I have and send my package or else it will be too late. Sorry victim for my lack of time but hopefully you will like everything. Sorry again to my lovely reaper, I was reaped while at hospital and didn't get to open the box until last night. I love love love everything!! and I will post pics today, hopefully in a few minutes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope your son is better your victim will understand


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Since it is the season to give I put two gifts in the mail today a couple more will go in next week


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Of course your victim will understand. Real life comes first, thats the rules


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Agreed your victim will understand... This is a busy time for everyone and I'm amazed with all the creative ideas everyone has been able to pull off. We rock!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I just got home from the hospital with my son last night around 6pm ( been there since thurs.) Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Unfortunately this put me behind ( I was already behind and this just made it soooo much worse) I'm just going to have to be happy with what I have and send my package or else it will be too late. Sorry victim for my lack of time but hopefully you will like everything. Sorry again to my lovely reaper, I was reaped while at hospital and didn't get to open the box until last night. I love love love everything!! and I will post pics today, hopefully in a few minutes.


I hope your son is getting better and things are looking up for you.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Did anyone try those gingerbread and cherry cordial M&M's yet? I think it was on here I saw someone ask about them. Anyway, I bought one of each. The cherry cordials are really good. The gingerbread flavor, not so much lol


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> Did anyone try those gingerbread and cherry cordial M&M's yet? I think it was on here I saw someone ask about them. Anyway, I bought one of each. The cherry cordials are really good. The gingerbread flavor, not so much lol


I haven't seen the cherry ones. I did get the gingerbread ones... Nope, not a fan.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The tracking on my box says that it's still sitting at our po (since wed.) I have a feeling that it's gonna arrive at it's destination before their page shows an update


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have not tried either of them, but the ginger bread ones don't even sound good to me, the cherry cordial sounds good though


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have not tried either


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually neither sounds very good though I'd be more apt to try the gingerbread ones first as I'm not a fan of cherries.

I was reaped yesterday by gatorgirl35. Head to the pictures thread to see some of her awesome creations. 

My victim's gift left the state sometime today and should be heading west.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

disembodied voice, glad you are home. hope all is going well for your son. 
and you got some very nice gifts from mwk. 
lizzie, gator got you good. wow! what awesome gifts. that snowman is killer. and the eyeball and gingerbread, and hands on ornaments are sweet. and truthfully, I've never seen the movie all the way through.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, as I feared the package was not delivered. Heads up for future gift exchanges. For those of you who only provide a PO box you are limiting your reaper to having to ship US mail, which can be very expensive. 

Many of you may not be aware but UPS and FedEx WILL NOT deliver to a PO box. However, for some reason unknown to me and to FedEx the girl at our local FedEx office let me ship to a PO box. But now they won't deliver it. I had to let the cat out of the bag and tell my victim who I was and ask for their address. It is all good but I am sad that now they will probably have to wait until Monday to get their box.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Popping in for just a moment to say... I was reaped!!! And it was amazing. I have pictures but, I'm super tired and will post them tomorrow. I've got a lot of them!!  So it's going to take time to load them all. I will say, it's a Nisser Christmas for me! I'm so excited!! 

I know it's a bit of a tease but, I have to at least make sure my reaper knows everything arrived perfectly safe. You 'cause we all stress about that. Oh and that I freaking LOVE everything!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nhh, that is very exciting
hollow, I think I love you grandma would have worked


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm having a blast seeing all the reapings! I have to that while I've participated in other reapers, this one has been the most fun! I guess I need to thank you all for getting me in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow lots to catch up on. yesterday was game night so none of us were online yesterday


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's too quiet


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally got the outside decor finished. I can't believe it's half way through the season and we're just now finishing it up. So, much for having it done on the weekend right after Thanksgiving  Hubby and I had a hard time getting into the Christmas mood this year. Guess we wore ourselves out with Halloween...lol


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy Crap! I was reaped. I will post pics later, but holy crap. My reaper Just Whisper did an amazing job and then some. I was quite astounded when I saw the huge box and even more so when I opened it. Its all fantastic and more then I would have expected. Thanks! Your an amazing reaper. I promise to post pics later.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Well Poo mail man ringed the doorbell, but it was for Dave. arrrg maybe next week


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Blueczarina, I am so glad you got the package today. I hope it all arrived safely and nothing was broken. And I am ecstatic that you like it. If it is not too late please take a pic of the outside of the box. I neglected to do so. I will look forward to pictures.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Blueczarina, I am so glad you got the package today. I hope it all arrived safely and nothing was broken. And I am ecstatic that you like it. If it is not too late please take a pic of the outside of the box. I neglected to do so. I will look forward to pictures.


I'm excited to see what you got her. I remember being so impressed with her list... even made me jealous I couldn't think of really cool things like that lol.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, thank you Alkonost. I mostly figured my list was damn long, which it was but it worked.

And everything did arrive Just Whisper. Here is the pic of the box. I still have it. It was quite festive. It felt like Christmas when I opened it. More pics to come .









The gifts... I already opened one before I took the pic. 








The top of the box with a giant glow in the dark skull.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes! My victim's gift is now in their home state! Hope he or she likes the goodies.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Small high jack...... Sorry ahead of time.. Many of you know I compete in karate tournaments which takes away from my prop building but it paid off I took 3rd place in weapons in the state of Texas this weekend. So now I can work on my big props within interruption . Just wanted to share with my haunt family.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadySherry said:


> Small high jack...... Sorry ahead of time.. Many of you know I compete in karate tournaments which takes away from my prop building but it paid off I took 3rd place in weapons in the state of Texas this weekend. So now I can work on my big props within interruption . Just wanted to share with my haunt family.


Congratulations LadySherry! Just remind me never to get on your bad side.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> Small high jack...... Sorry ahead of time.. Many of you know I compete in karate tournaments which takes away from my prop building but it paid off I took 3rd place in weapons in the state of Texas this weekend. So now I can work on my big props within interruption . Just wanted to share with my haunt family.


I didn't know that! Congratulations LadySherry!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Small high jack...... Sorry ahead of time.. Many of you know I compete in karate tournaments which takes away from my prop building but it paid off I took 3rd place in weapons in the state of Texas this weekend. So now I can work on my big props within interruption . Just wanted to share with my haunt family.


way to go girl big congrads


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool, Lady Sherry. Our kids used to compete in karate tournaments. That's a huge accomplishment!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady sherry, that is awesome. my niece used to take karate. she had a black belt. she beat out her husband in a tournament. he had a black belt too. I asked her one time if she thought she was tough. she said she didn't know if she was tough or not, but at least hoped to protect herself if she ever needed to. 
now, back to the goodies. bluezarina, that's a nice start, but where's the pics? I love that giant skelly head. cool it glows in the dark. that penguin needs to go to the north pole and take our snow with him. brrrr. lol. now show us your gifts? gifts, gifts, gifts.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*POP* 

I imagine that's the sound that the atmosphere in here makes, when a person has been gone for a long time and comes back. Right? 

One of you *eyes you wishful reapees* is going to receive a package on Thursday.

I am so, so sorry that it didn't get there sooner! I thought that things would smooth out around here, but no such luck yet.

As per my usual, I forgot to enclose a note to let you know who I was, so hopefully it prints my nickname on the label, as I set it up to do. It was supposed to go to the PO on Friday, but every time I make a plan and say it out loud (or put it in print), something happens to cancel it. So, the package is going out tomorrow. 

However, the shipping label will not print at my house (printer has been kicked, don't worry), so I have to print it out as sooooon as I get to work in the AM. It's being picked up there too, because I don't trust that I'll have good availability for drop off or home pick up this week.

I'm very sorry that I didn't make anything in the package. Time just got away from me, although I had some really cool ideas. I still had a hard time finding supplies, so...I hope you don't mind that it's all store-bought. I threw in something extra today, since it was later than I intended. I didn't get everything wrapped, and I could not find the tape to save my life (I actually ran out of packing tape, too), so everything that is "wrapped" is just set into folded tissue paper. 

Nothing is super fragile, so if you drop it due to my poor wrapping, it's probably still OK!

I hope that you all are having a wonderful holiday season! I am nowhere near done with decorating. Just got the tree done yesterday, and ONE thing outside. Nothing made.  

Next year, I am taking the entire month of December off, if they'll let me. I'm part time temp with only 750 workable hours per calendar year, so I have to take a few months off every year, anyway. I want to take the summer and December.  Maybe I'll get my wish! Although taking October off makes a lot of sense too...hmmm...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yesterday I put the cute little elf hat from Hollows Eva on my son and took a pic of him holding the awesome Santa she painted. Totally can see mischief in his eyes. Must be a little Nisser in his heart.  But, this morning I was woken up by this sweet little almost 5 year old voice yelling right next to me.. "Mommy! I know how to put my new hat on!!!" That sweet little thing standing there with his elf hat, at like 5am...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hee hee heeee!!! he sounds just like a true Nisse boy to me! Im glad he likes it!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you saw I put that picture into my album


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been reaped. It probably happened in the last 2 hours based on the amount of snow on top of the package. Now I'm going to find the camera and take pics to post on the pics and teasers thread later tonight or tomorrow.photos


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*OH MY FREAKING CHEESE AND CRACKERS!!!! *I have been so reaped it is amazing. I for sure had an early Christmas today. And dear reaper, whoever you are, I thank you so very much. Everything arrived intact so no worries. My daughter video taped me opening the package. I will post vid and pictures tonight or tomorrow as I have to go out for quite a while now. I hope to find out who you are soon so I can thank you properly. I am so excited with all my great gifts and can hardly wait to share the pictures.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'Ve been Reaped !!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I WAS REAAAAAAPED!!!!!!!!!!!! I Love everything and pics are on their way. Im just still not done looking at all the things over and over again. Thank you dear reaper -and yes you did forget to leave a note with a clue on who you really are didn't you -good thing you have a close familiar relation with the mysterious Mr- C. Corn from whom I recived a half-eaten package ealier this year


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have my pictures and a video posted on the other thread.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Still have two year old watching for a delivery truck in the front yard. He has resorted to making a small snow fort to get some protection against snow and cold.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> Still have two year old watching for a delivery truck in the front yard. He has resorted to making a small snow fort to get some protection against snow and cold.


LOL! Sounds like a good idea... maybe I'll do the same


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Today would be a perfect day to get a box... just sayin'


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I feel so Special. I was suprised by the door bell ringing & 2 packages on my front porch. 
I am so lucky to be the recipient of the gifts I have recieved from fellow HF members. Today was no exception!! Thank You!



















From Paint It Black - Some Christmas Swizzle Sticks & a 7 pc. Glass Marking Bell set Both already on the bar!














From Mommyof5 - 12 MINION Ornaments! they are already on the tree. Next year they will hang on the wall!
Mommyof5 I need to know how you did the ornaments. I would love to do some for a friend with Gingerbread men in them. 
Thank you so much!! I LOVE Everything!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany, so glad the housewarming gifts made it. Haha, so funny the ribbon matches your flooring.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought maybe you saw where Saki asked me my favorite color & I asked if Leopard print was a color!! LOL
Thank you so much!! Have them on the bar ready for this weekend & any guests we get.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany, the ornaments are pretty easy. You print your picture on transparency paper and cut it to fit the inside of the ornament. I learned how to do it when I made the candlesticks for dawnski 

After I made yours I had to make some for the Hubby cuz he thought they were cool. We have a set of 6 minions for our tree now too. Probably have to make more, that is one of the favorite movies around here.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I thought maybe you saw where Saki asked me my favorite color & I asked if Leopard print was a color!! LOL
> Thank you so much!! Have them on the bar ready for this weekend & any guests we get.


Actually, yes, I did remember that comment. And, you are welcome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gifts fot bethany guys love them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, those are nice gifts. I think the bell marking system is quite clever. all the gifts are nice.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

"pretty easy" hmm.. how do you get them inthere, and get them to stay without just gettong stuck in a weird place lol.



MummyOf5 said:


> Bethany, the ornaments are pretty easy. You print your picture on transparency paper and cut it to fit the inside of the ornament. I learned how to do it when I made the candlesticks for dawnski
> 
> After I made yours I had to make some for the Hubby cuz he thought they were cool. We have a set of 6 minions for our tree now too. Probably have to make more, that is one of the favorite movies around here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Package was delivered but nothing from my victim yet.  Should I begin to worry?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> "pretty easy" hmm.. how do you get them inthere, and get them to stay without just gettong stuck in a weird place lol.


Ok, here's how I did it. Find an image that you like and size it a little smaller than the size of the ornament you are using and put it in a word doc or what ever program you use making sure that there is enough space between all the pics that you are using to cut out circles with a small tab (fits in the neck of the ornament.) When you have them all cut out gently roll it up to fit through the opening in the ornament, making sure that the tab is in the neck. You can hot glue the tab to the ornament if you like. I didn't do that with yours in case you ever decided to change the images out with others. Place the top back on and you're done.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Package was delivered but nothing from my victim yet.  Should I begin to worry?


ditto. my victim even came online but didnt post anything and its a pretty active member... but in all fairness this person hasnt posted in a few days so maybe s/he's just busy? but it doesnt take too long to type up a quick "i was reaped, pics later!" and then go back to being super busy.... so now im not even sure if it got delivered to the right house. hooraaaaaaaaaaay i love worrying.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do I need to be looking for a package? I haven't seen any yet but who knows where the kids might have stashed it if they found it first, they're tricky that way.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I posted that and went to the kitchen to get some lunch and sitting just inside the door was A BOX!!!!!!
I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! Pics coming soon.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! My box was filled was such amazing and beautiful gifts!! They were so heartfelt. My reaper did such an outstanding job stalking me and reading my list. THANK YOU SO MUCH, REAPER!  I have an idea who you are but, will wait and find out before spilling the beans. I'll be posting my pictures tomorrow.. I promise! My husband has the cell phone (the only thing with a working camera at the moment). He won't be getting home until tomorrow and I'll be gone in the morning to take my mom to her doctor. I can't wait to share pics of the wonderful gifts I received


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

just heard about my poor victim. they received their reaping, just hasnt had the opportunity to post yet. thank god!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am SO SORRY my Merry Reaper! I was struck with the Hong Kong Phooey-Slewey Flu on Sunday and I only crawled out of the bed this afternoon at 1:30.... I am still rotten sick but OMG! What a wonderful Merry Reaper (get well soon) package awaited me! I am thrilled beyond belief with the wonderful gifts I have reaped. Seriously, I am not joking, it is wonderful! Thank you MERRYSR. And to all a good night! (I'll post pictures on Thursday and so very sorry since I received the box on Monday)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Calling all NBC fans! (Found this thru pinterest so you may have seen it already)
http://geek-news.mtv.com/2011/01/07/greg-horn-talks-about-his-fantastic-nightmare-before-christmas-tree/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy, I love your craft. I'm glad to read the instructions as well.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Mummyof5, I will NEVER change the Minion ornaments!! Since they kind of blend into the tree, we are scouting out a place where they can shine in all their glory!!  I'm looking at above the TV so they can hang and have a light background. Gotta show them off!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it the weekend omg it been a meeting after meeting at work. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Off to Flea Market this morning. Then lunch. Decided I am not working on the "hell holes" until after the first of the year. Tired of hauling stuff out and then having to put it back in when we are entertaining. So NYE is the last "Party" for a bit. (That's my story & I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Off to Flea Market this morning. Then lunch. Decided I am not working on the "hell holes" until after the first of the year. Tired of hauling stuff out and then having to put it back in when we are entertaining. So NYE is the last "Party" for a bit. (That's my story & I'm sticking to it!)


hope you find lots of goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dang ups nothing worse then reading this on your tracking your package encountered a delay delivery will be postponed by one business day. ugh


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im going through that with my cfc ornament elf saki.. except i sent usps. it went completely past their state and went to new jersey and the last scan was 2 days ago departing new jersey.... uh. shouldnt it have been delivered by now? it said monday and now its thursday and not getting delivered AGAIN. sick of these postal buttholes not doing their job right.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> im going through that with my cfc ornament elf saki.. except i sent usps. it went completely past their state and went to new jersey and the last scan was 2 days ago departing new jersey.... uh. shouldnt it have been delivered by now? it said monday and now its thursday and not getting delivered AGAIN. sick of these postal buttholes not doing their job right.


oh man bummer for sure.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are the pictures I promised. My fabulous reaper was disembodiedvoice!








On my list I had mentioned I wouldn't mind Halloween or Christmas themed gifts. I got a perfect combination of both! The BOO luminaries are so cute. They'll fit in perfect with my traditional orange and black decor. I mentioned I would like silver candle holders. I received this very unique pair that is actually made of glass bottles with a skull on one and an owl on the other. I also received these two handmade hanging ornaments (yes, I said handmade... I thought they were store bought they were so perfectly made). They're shadow box style and so very cleverly put together. This is where I'm really bummed I don't have a very good camera. I tried my hardest to get a good pic of the detail on these. 






















In that beautiful box was a collection of teas, coffee and the Raffaello candy I'm addicted to. I'm sad to say there are only wrappers left. Not sure what happen.. maybe my cats got into them while I was gone.... yeah that's it... cat's ate them  Anyway, I mentioned in my list that I like teas and coffees. What I got in the box I had never tried before so, I'm really looking forward to trying them. Orange spice black tea from Harry & David and a Holiday tea blend of Ceylon spiced with citrus, almond, clove and cinnamon from Harney & Sons (that one sounds devine). Then two different coffees from a company in my reaper's hometown called Vienna Coffee Co. The first flavor is called Frosty's Favorite (Graham Cracker Cinnamon, Vanilla and Hazelnut). The second flavor is called White Reindeer (White chocolate mousse...mmmmmm). Then to guard the box of goodies is an adorable santa gnome. My pugs lunged at him when I pulled him out of the box. He barely made it outta there alive! Thankfully he's now sitting up out of the way where he can ONLY be stared at.

More to come in a minute......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice you did fantastic job I love the luminaries and candle stick holders love the gnome

cant wait to see the rest of the pics


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

continued....








I also had listed anything bird related. I have a huge collection of bird decor and usually get a few pieces here and there as gifts. Sometimes I end up with repeats though  In this case.. I didn't have any of the bird items my reaper sent. I was thrilled to see these pieces and can't wait to display them! The box is amazing. I'm pretty sure you can't see it but, the print on the box is outlined in gold colored paint. The colors are very pretty. The blue glass bottle with the bird topper will be perfect in my display too. I collect blue glass (which my reaper had no idea).... so something bird and something blue glass will fit right in. The white sparrows are so cute, sparkly and have already made it into my tree 














This piece took my breath away. It's very heavy and just GORGEOUS. The picture far from does it justice. It's a winter display with a deer and her fawn, a picket fence in the back ground with snow on it. The little trees are covered in snow, little snow balls on the ground and a miniature lantern that lights up. My reaper made this! I really wish the detail came through on the pics. This will always be cherished.

I have to thank you again, disembodiedvoice! I know I rambled on and on in the email but, I feel you deserve it!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought the boxes were so beautiful too that I felt I should put up a couple of pics of just them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic Reap!! Such talent here. Always something new showing someones talents!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome reap. The ornaments and the winter scene are TOP NOTCH!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, what a wonderful reaping, disembodied voice did a amazing job! The little scene with the deer is gorgeous As are the shadow box ornaments. All the gifts are wonderful


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cool reap!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wanted to show the little snow scene I made for the trees I got from ajbanz. I love these wonderful trees she made!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

PIB.. you did a great job displaying those beautiful little trees. Love the vintage radio too


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I was the recipient of a House warming gift from Saki Girl!! 
Here is Gino checking out the open box.














Minion Key Chain AND.....................Wait for it...............









A Minion Covered dish!!!!!!!!
OMG THANK YOU SAKI GIRL!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE BOTH!! THE DISH WILL BE PERMENANTLY ON MY BREAKFAST BAR!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are very welcome I am so glad the glass made it there and most of all that you like it


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

ALKONOST said:


> Here are the pictures I promised. My fabulous reaper was disembodiedvoice!
> 
> View attachment 188524


Okay, I know I said only Halloween but the gnome is stinkin' cute.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm actually being very patient this year. Maybe something will come for me on Christmas Eve, that would be cool. On a side note, it snowed this morning and covered everything, then about 5 hours later... rain and it's gone. That was a nice little surprise.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

alkonost, nice reap. those boo luminaries are very pretty. I've never seen luminaries like those. very nice. the bottle candles are divine. I love the shadow box ornaments, and I agree, they look professional. that gnome steals my heart. he is very loveable. all the gifts are wonderful.
pib, I love how you displayed your trees. very pretty trees. that's a pretty cool looking radio too.
Bethany, those are very cute. saki, did you paint the covered dish? it looks really cool. 
red hallows, I hope you get yours on xmas eve. and don't forget pictures


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescense Saki did indeed paint the dish!! I feel so lucky to have received the items I have received from Everyone!!! Love them all!! That is including the items from the Reaps I participated in. Things are finding their places...... if you look at pics of the house in "WE GOT A HOUSE" (link below in my signature), you'll find some of my gifts throughout the house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> aqlkonost, nice reap. those boo luminaries are very pretty. I've never seen luminaries like those. very nice. the bottle candles are divine. I love the shadow box ornaments, and I agree, they look professional. that gnome steals my heart. he is very loveable. all the gifts are wonderful.
> pib, I love how you displayed your trees. very pretty trees. that's a pretty cool looking radio too.
> Bethany, those are very cute. saki, did you paint the covered dish? it looks really cool.
> red hallows, I hope you get yours on xmas eve. and don't forget pictures


uep is sure did that started out with a brown wood base and a clear glass dome


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, saki has my hutch, and Bethany, you have my chairs


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> lol, saki has my hutch, and Bethany, you have my chairs


LOL The dining set was my parents. They bought it in the early 70's. Have the bench & a hutch also.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

First world problems solved.. well ish..disasters avoided for now at least. I hate being an adult, and having to make decision from " what would be the responsible thing" and not "what I want" On top of that I have to go an be Christmas cheerfull for 3 days. *insert picture of crying hipster here* I better get some marvelous presentt from Krampus, since ive been a terrible girl this year! 

Has everyone in our little group been reaped or is someone still anxiously waiting by the porch?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

if anyone needs a rescue reaper sign me up more then willing to reap another


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I just came here to make sure everyone was reaped too. I hope so. I love the rest of the reaper photos. We rock, everyone did such an amazing job!!

I have my new ornaments in the tree, other items displayed and sweets properly broken into.  

Hollows Eva, being an adult SUCKS for sure. 

I know I promised some more photos and I will get them loaded tonight.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I have yet to be reaped.  Could be media mail takes forever to deliver heavy, ratty, old books, too.  Or, to find a cool santa gnome doll like ALKONOST.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My victim has been battling winter weather but confirmed that he did receive and enjoy his reaping.  

Red Hallows, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll receive your reaping today. 

Gatorgirl, I just had to add all the cool ornaments you sent to my regular Christmas tree and then they'll be on display until I get my black Halloween Tree out. Just couldn't keep them packed away! 

Trying to finish up a final gift that I wanted to send before Christmas but it's obviously not going to happen now. So hoping the recipient likes after Christmas surprises!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My daughter got engaged tonight. Wish I was in Ohio with them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations to your daughter Bethany.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Furture son-in-law called my husband Monday to ask for permission to marry our daughter. I don't think permission is the right word, but \ I must say in this day & age that is rare. The "plan" is to wait until graduation from college for both.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congrats to your daughte*r, Bethany! 

just wanted to say Merry Christmas and Happy Yule to everyone, and that the Merry Reaper was alot of fun!! we need to make this a annual event! this added a whole other feel to the holidays this year! *


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I second that Bethene! 

Bethany, congratulations on the news!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Merry christmas all my reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your daughters engagement, Bethany!!

Also, I hope everyone here on HF has been having a wonderful holiday season!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Merry christmas and a happy new year






from all of us in the swamp!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

merry Christmas everyone. 
Bethany, I guess more congratulations are in order due to your daughters proposal.
gator girl, that is a darn cute photo.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Merry christmas and a happy new year
> View attachment 188693
> from all of us in the swamp!!!


PERFECT for a Christmas card!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> congrats to your daughte*r, Bethany!
> 
> just wanted to say Merry Christmas and Happy Yule to everyone, and that the Merry Reaper was alot of fun!! we need to make this a annual event! this added a whole other feel to the holidays this year! *


I agree it actually helped me enjoy Christmas it was a blast look forward to this next year for sure


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Just curious... am I the only one still waiting to be reaped? Am I all alone?   *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Just curious... am I the only one still waiting to be reaped? Am I all alone?   *


OMG that pic is awsome. 
i am sorry you have not been reaped 
I hope it is on the way


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

red hallows, have you let bethie know? that is not cool. bethie will jump right on it I can assure you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The Red Hallows, so sorry, was giving your reaper a chance due to circumstances, that they had, but had decided today was long enough, way too long for that matter, but there is a rescue reaper in place, never fear, you will be reaped soon, I am so sorry it has been so long, 

I also love that picture!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah red, that picture looks like a you standing looking out saying...where's my gift. so sad. well, bethie is on the spot. soon you will get your gift.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

still no goodies ?? will volunteer to rescue reap!! so sad


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Since I haven't been on here for a few days... I'd like to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas! I hope you all had a wonderful time with family and friends


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, got another box last week but not from a HF member. From a friend in MO who I have known for about 10 years, but had to share because I know you'll all like them.  Got some finger cheese spreaders & eye ball salt & pepper shakers!














Also got a rotating waffke maker from Mr. Halloween!! Ordering my Waffle Mix from the company that they use at the hotels/motels where you make your own waffles!! AND I'll post a pic of the black candle lantern I got from our friends here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My crystal ball says The red hallows you will be reaped next week


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

HAPPY THAT OTHER HOLIDAY to all of you!! 
Here is my ratty enjoying a christmasnap, with his Nisse. 







congratz on daughter bethany


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

bethene said:


> The Red Hallows, so sorry, was giving your reaper a chance due to circumstances, that they had, but had decided today was long enough, way too long for that matter, but there is a rescue reaper in place, never fear, you will be reaped soon, I am so sorry it has been so long,
> 
> I also love that picture!!!!


Yay. Thank you rescue reaper! Can't wait, and thank you Bethene for asking somebody to reap me. I, too, love that picture!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Red Hallows, you may the only one waiting, but you are not waiting alone! We are right here, waiting with you, and we cant wait to see your box of godies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, those are very cool.
hallowseva, that ratty is so cute.
and hollows, believe me, because I know who your reaper is, it will be a good one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at one point there was talk of doing a Valentine reaper, is that something anyone wants, or should we wait until the mini reapers? I have no problem doing it, but it is up to you guys what you want to do.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Valentines could be cool


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Anytime would be cool. But I know it will be hard.

I love the rat, it is SOOOOO darn cute. Just want to kiss his widdle rat nose.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still working on a gift that I wanted to mail before Christmas and wanting to get moved back into our house before I go back to work in a few months. Also my grandma is having trouble with bronchitis again so I'll likely pass on the next one. Of course working on anything Halloween related is my #1 stress reliever so I reserve the right to change my mind at any time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

if we are going to do a valentine reaper we need to get it going right away to have time for sign up and shipping,, how many would be interested in doing this? or do we want to call it a winter reaper so the shipping can be a bit later than Valentines day?/that would, make more sense,, just for the time frame for shipping, any one game??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will have to wait for the mini's. Work will begin on these 2 rooms after New Years.














That is all my Halloween, Christmas, Easter, Craft & Who Knows what else stuff in those boxes.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I won't be able to participate. but if you guys do, I will enjoy from the side lines again


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

HollowsEva , Your photo makes me miss "Rusty" the rat we had for four years. He was one of our best pets ever.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Is the Red Hallows the only one left? That went by fast I don't feel like I saw that many pics of gifts. How many signed up ? 30 something...I really don't feel like I saw that many. I guess it was just such a busy/crazy time.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

If y'all do a Valentine reaper, I'll have to sit it out. Late Jan and all of Feb are likely to get busy for me at work, but I'll watch from the sidelines.

Hope everyone had as good a holiday [whatever holiday/s you celebrate] as can be had.

Time to go into the [cold] shop and do some work. I have a silver smithing commission to finish before the end of the week.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a winter one would work better I think ,like sign up in the middle of Jan. or to the first of Feb. or so and ship the end of the month. does that sound good? Even with just a few reapers , who wants to join?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> a winter one would work better I think ,like sign up in the middle of Jan. or to the first of Feb. or so and ship the end of the month. does that sound good? Even with just a few reapers , who wants to join?


i like the sound of it let me check ok i logged on to work and checked what was going on 
I AM IN


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

same here will have to check and see how busy i will be, oh what am i kidding of course im in


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Pant it Black 4 years? Wow. The longest any of my rats lives was barely 3! I wish they lived longer! 

I won't be in a valentines reaper either, I would like to, but money is a bit tight now. Maybe later in the year


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I know. We were blown away he had a long life for a rat! We got him as a bitty baby.

I will participate in whatever turns out to be the next Reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like we will have at least 4 of us, LOL!! I will check on the exact date later, maybe if I wait a couple of weeks it might give folks a chance to see how things are after Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like we might be having another reaping. you got some cheerleaders too. mememe. lol


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

The swamp girls are in  Sign us up Bethene!


bethene said:


> looks like we will have at least 4 of us, LOL!! I will check on the exact date later, maybe if I wait a couple of weeks it might give folks a chance to see how things are after Christmas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thursday will be a great day for someone


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I will have to wait for the mini's. Work will begin on these 2 rooms after New Years.
> View attachment 188747
> View attachment 188748
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! My spare bedroom looks just like yours! My new thing is to use ACID green containers for Halloween & maybe red for Christmas. You never know when you start collecting just how big your collection will become - OR how FAST you can accumulate stuff! Only in America...... haha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL kathy2008. Back in Ohio the only Halloween stuff i didn't pack away was the butler & my cabinets of curiosities. All the other stuff had their storage space in the wall. Here we do not have that luxury so guests will have to have a skeleton, butler or reaper staring at them at night.  Luckily we do have a 3 car garage & all outdoor decorations will be stored there.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany, I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with piles of boxes. 

Posted pictures of some of the reapings I sent to my victim on the other thread.

Mom and I decided to brave the mall yesterday and I left without buying anything once again. Oh how I envy those of you with well-stocked craft stores. AC Moore get's more and more disappointing every time I'm there and the JoAnn Fabric store seems like it is cramped in a space that's too small so not the selection I'd hoped for there either.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Bethany, I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with piles of boxes.
> 
> Posted pictures of some of the reapings I sent to my victim on the other thread.
> 
> Mom and I decided to brave the mall yesterday and I left without buying anything once again. Oh how I envy those of you with well-stocked craft stores. AC Moore get's more and more disappointing every time I'm there and the JoAnn Fabric store seems like it is cramped in a space that's too small so not the selection I'd hoped for there either.


After tomorrow I can no longer ignore the boxes as we will be getting visitors soon, I'm sure. Someone from up north will want warmer weather. 
Saw your victim's gifts - Great stuff there. I pinned several 
Heading to a Party store that is closing it's doors. Heard they have some Halloween stuff too. Need to pick up some cocktail napkins for tonight & will check out what else they have. Perhaps some Cake Boards....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yikes, your rooms look like my garage.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> a winter one would work better I think ,like sign up in the middle of Jan. or to the first of Feb. or so and ship the end of the month. does that sound good? Even with just a few reapers , who wants to join?


bumping this up so people see whoot yes another reaper for us whoot


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in! I wasn't going to, but I can't help it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Good, we need more to join us. A small group is OK, but it is more fun with more playing. Even with a handful, we will still push forward with it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sooooooooo INNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one more ! I will get this figured out and get it up and going soon!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> After tomorrow I can no longer ignore the boxes as we will be getting visitors soon, I'm sure. Someone from up north will want warmer weather.
> Saw your victim's gifts - Great stuff there. I pinned several
> Heading to a Party store that is closing it's doors. Heard they have some Halloween stuff too. Need to pick up some cocktail napkins for tonight & will check out what else they have. Perhaps some Cake Boards....


At least you don't have the problem that I had when we moved 6 years ago. We moved back to Hubby's family farm and had to live with my father-in-law for 8 months while he had the house he was moving into completely remodeled before he moved in to it. When the house was ready he took another 3 months to move out and left a ton of stuff in the house for us to deal with. I still have a lot of stuff in boxes! So, this spring (probably start sooner) I'll be going thru stuff that got left behind and getting rid of it or seeing what I can re-purpose. There's a storage spot in the eaves that I'm hoping might have some stuff that could be used for props and stuff. Decided that I was tired of having it all here and Hubby or his father weren't doing anything with it so I will.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Will we have a theme for the next Reaper? (I still think a valentines theme would be fun to play with  )


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Need to make a shopping list starting with a roll of clothes line wire, and where did I put my heat gun?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad I decided to hold off on this one. We convinced my grandma to go to the hospital today and it looks like she has pneumonia so I'll be taking my turn staying with her while she's in the hospital and for at least a week when she gets home. I'll keep checking in and if things are somewhat back to normal by the deadline I may join in.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It would be fun, Mummy, but it will be hard to get it so everyone gets their gifts by then, need time for folks to sign up and to stalk their victim, make or buy gifts and get them shipped. So I don't think that the time frame works. And maybe if we wait for a bit, more folks will have recovered from the holidays. 

But teaser gifts could be fun being for Valentines day!!!! So maybe the best of both worlds.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep there would be a time crunch for Valentines day. Theme's make things more interesting tho 
Maybe I'll do some research and see what other celebrations happened during this time of year?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in for a Valentine reap. We'd probably get more if it had it's own thread. I know it's a busy time, and we'll get word later. But some people might not check this thread for a new reap.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Gonna keep a watch on the new "secret reaper" too. I'm still recovering from the last one and Christmas lol. If the deadline isn't for a while yet, then it looks promising


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, I will for sure get a new thread going. once I decide the exact dates. I don't know about a theme though, any ideas anyone? of course just regular Halloween is always great!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> oh, I will for sure get a new thread going. once I decide the exact dates. I don't know about a theme though, any ideas anyone? of course just regular Halloween is always great!!


i say dont worry about a theme the reapers can make up there own theme for there victim


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

A Valentine Reap!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bloody Valentine Reap?? COOLLL!!! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what ever you decide, I'm a cheerleader


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hallo, you keep cheering us on, you are awesome cheerleader!! 

Nowhining, it won't actually be a valentine reap, unless your  victim asks for it, and that you get it shipped in time for it, then all bets are off!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am making great progress on my "rooms" . It isn't going to take me the amount of time I thought it would. YEA!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, what does everyone thing of the sign up starting Sunday the 5th, and run through the 25th, 3 full weeks, and the shipping deadline Feb. 22, 4 full weeks to ship, the Merry Reaper had shorter time frames and it seems it sorta messed some people up. so back to the usual length of things might be the way to go, and a longer sign up might be good to get more to sign up!! alot of people start building in January/February, so they might pop in and see it!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> Hallo, you keep cheering us on, you are awesome cheerleader!!
> 
> Nowhining, it won't actually be a valentine reap, unless your victim asks for it, and that you get it shipped in time for it, then all bets are off!!


Hmmm, I wouldn't mind getting a Valentines Reap after Valentines 
Hallorenescene, I think you are an enabler LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am ready


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm good. We'll just be missing Presidents Day, or we could have called it Dead President's Reap. But Mardi Gras will be March 4th so we could have a Murder Gras Reap. Or a Mardi Gross Reap. Just thinking out loud. Anyone else want to throw some thoughts in the ring?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Mardi Grave Reap?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, love that, scareme! 
I guess our theme depends on our victim, so we need to do a good job stalking them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love that idea scareme I am going to have to make sure I add Mardi Grave to my like list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Lol, love that, scareme!
> I guess our theme depends on our victim, so we need to do a good job stalking them!!


agree can not wait to stalk and create hitting the salvation army today to look for goodies


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta work today but planning on making a foray out to the stores tomorrow


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

cant wait


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Was sooo hoping for a Valentines Reap because I think we could have so much fun with that. A coworker, who also loves Halloween, once gave me a Skeleton Couple figurine for my anniversary (which is also on Valentines Day) so I know that we could find and make awesome valentines based things..However, Im just a newbie and just happy to be here so I'm game for whatever. A Mardi Gras reap could be fun... I live in Louisiana so it'll be easy enough for me to find things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mb24, glad you will join us,,, and you never know, you might get some one who wants Valentine stuff for a gift, or a madi gras theme, depends on your victim, people can ask for what ever they want,, and it might work out for you!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mb24, people could still "make over" valentine things & send them with their victim's stuff. 
I usually just go from the likes & dislikes lists.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just let us know what is what Bethene.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

You're right, guys! Can't wait !


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

We're good with whatever you go with Bethene. I got one of those VooDoo cookie cutters on sale last year, so even if its after Valentines we will probably put some of those in for our vicitm box for them to bite the heads off hehe


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> We're good with whatever you go with Bethene. I got one of those VooDoo cookie cutters on sale last year, so even if its after Valentines we will probably put some of those in for our vicitm box for them to bite the heads off hehe


I just use reg. gingerbread men "The Perfect Man" - He's quiet, he's sweet & if he give you any crap you can bite his head off.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will get a thread started on the first day of sign up,, most likely Sunday. some ones like list can be what ever they want it to be, valentine, mardi gras, or regular Halloween. anything their heart desires!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WOOT cant wait!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like fun! Looking more and more like I'll not be participating this time though I really, really want to.

I'm sitting with my grandma in the hospital right now and I think she'll get to go home either tomorrow or Monday. She'll be starting therapy soon and with trying to finish the remodel and deal with some medical issues of my own, I worry that I'll not have sufficient time to do a proper reaping. 

I finally finished the gift I've been trying to get sent out for a few weeks! But as luck would have it, as I was packing it all up this morning to drop it at the PO, I managed to drop one of the items on top of another and managed to break them both.  So now the dilemma is whether to just send the remaining gifts or try and redo the broken ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizzy I hope you and your grandma start to feel better sending lots of positive and healing energy your way


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yippee!!! I just got some more craft supplies for Christmas that I'm dying to use!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, I'm sending positive thoughts your way too. 
kloey, that sounds exciting. can't wait to see what you got/make.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready for next one whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have the sign up for winter reaper up and running!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133385-winter-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html

Signed up


----------

